# Wilde vs. Hänel - Duell der Zanderspezies



## Werbung (20. Januar 2018)

anzeige​




Hochspannung bis zur letzten Sekunde: Das Rückspiel zwischen Sebastian Hänel und Veit Wilde an der Bleilochtalsperre stellte alles bisher Dagewesene der Profi-Liga-Geschichte in den Schatten.
Wir waren live dabei beim packenden Duell der Zander Spezies. Jetzt auf DVD in der aktuellen FISCH&FANG.

[youtube1]nQyErjvND6g[/youtube1]
https://youtu.be/nQyErjvND6g


----------



## rhinefisher (20. Januar 2018)

*AW: Wilde vs. Hänel - Duell der Zanderspezies*

Hi!
Hüpft der da mit einem Fisch im Kiemengriff in der Luft herum??
Irgendwie finde ich das unangemessen...#d .
Petri


----------



## Thomas9904 (20. Januar 2018)

*AW: Wilde vs. Hänel - Duell der Zanderspezies*

mal vorsichtshalber gleich vorweg:
Denkt bitte an den bei uns bevorzugten Ton in Diskussionen..

Danke....


----------



## Lajos1 (20. Januar 2018)

*AW: Wilde vs. Hänel - Duell der Zanderspezies*



rhinefisher schrieb:


> Hi!
> Hüpft der da mit einem Fisch im Kiemengriff in der Luft herum??
> Irgendwie finde ich das unangemessen...#d .
> Petri



Hallo,

ja, sieht so aus. "Unangemessen" halte ich für die mildeste Bezeichnung dafür.
Bei einem Kind könnte ich so eine Reaktion noch verstehen.
Aber bei einem "Profi"#d.

Petri Heil

Lajos


----------



## thomas1602 (20. Januar 2018)

*AW: Wilde vs. Hänel - Duell der Zanderspezies*

Nur wegen dem video werde ich mir die Zeitung nicht kaufen, kommen die Folgen irgendwann im 'Free TV' ?


----------



## Gast (20. Januar 2018)

*AW: Wilde vs. Hänel - Duell der Zanderspezies*

Heute muss man schon immer weiter, schnell, höher, bekloppter bringen um den Leser zu erreichen.
Da wird aus einem Angeltag den man zu zweit am Wasser verbringt, so wie es jedes Wochenende tausende Angler machen eine "Profiliga" 
Wenn ich mit meinem Sohn zusammen unterwegs bin messen wir uns auch untereinander, bei uns ist das einfach nur Spaß und artet nicht so aus.
Der Druck ihrer Arbeitgeber spielt da sicher auch eine gewisse Rolle.
Eben größer, weiter bekloppter , nur damit mehr Leser erreicht werden.
In dem Fall, alles richtig gemacht, das Video hat Aufsehen erregt.


----------



## TrimmiBerlin (20. Januar 2018)

*AW: Wilde vs. Hänel - Duell der Zanderspezies*

Nein die Folgen gibt es so leider nicht zu sehen.

Aber meiner Meinung nach ist ein Video mit Wilde eh nicht so sehenswert. 

Da aber Sebastian dabei ist, wird mich aber doch dazu bringen es mir anzuschauen.

Irgendwie komisch, zwei Leute die ich beide nicht persönlich kenne aber trozdem in meiner Symphatie nicht weiter auseinander sein könnten.

Grüße aus Berlin


----------



## west1 (20. Januar 2018)

*AW: Wilde vs. Hänel - Duell der Zanderspezies*

So Heftchen die seit Jahren nur noch aus Wiederholungen und Werbung bestehen kauf ich nicht und mit soner Wilden Aufmachung schon gar nicht.  #c


----------



## bigpit12 (20. Januar 2018)

*AW: Wilde vs. Hänel - Duell der Zanderspezies*

Da sieht man das ein toller Angelguide Hänel einfach jeden zum Fisch führen kann :q. 
Leider bitter für ihn, das er deswegen raus ist aus der Liga.

Das rumgehopse mit Fisch im Kiemengriff kann ich auch nicht gut heissen.#d


----------



## fishhawk (20. Januar 2018)

*AW: Wilde vs. Hänel - Duell der Zanderspezies*

Hallo,



> Bei einem Kind könnte ich so eine Reaktion noch verstehen.



Das Verhalten des "Profis" ist die eine Seite, aber damit auch noch Werbung zu machen, zeigt mal wieder, dass ich absolut nicht zur "Zielgruppe" gehöre.

Aber die Geschmäcker sind halt mal verschieden. Die jüngere Generation scheint ja auch auf Youtube-Helden abzufahren, die für ältere Semester eher abstoßend rüberkommen.

Was wohl Georg Peinemann davon halten würde?


----------



## fishhawk (20. Januar 2018)

*AW: Wilde vs. Hänel - Duell der Zanderspezies*

Hallo,



> Was beneide ich die Briten um Leute wie Martin Bowler, Mick Brown, Alan Yates, Des Taylor.



Nicht nur Du.  

Aber dafür scheint es in D entweder keinen Markt zu geben oder die Marktforscher liegen völlig daneben.

Ich hatte in den 70ern -90ern wechselnde Abonnements von Angelmagazinen, aber mittlerweile muss schon ein ganz besonderer Artikel enthalten sein, damit ich mal ein Einzelheft kaufe.

Und solche Bilder bewirken bei mir das Gegenteil eines Kaufanreizes.

Aber ich gehöre ja wie gesagt auch nicht zur Zielgruppe.


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 150887 (20. Januar 2018)

*AW: Wilde vs. Hänel - Duell der Zanderspezies*



Kanaleristo schrieb:


> In den sozialen Medien schlägt dieses Duell sehr hohe Wellen, auf Hänels FB-Seite kochen schon seit ein paar Tagen die Emotionen ziemlich hoch aufgrund des Verhaltens von Herrn Wilde.
> 
> Ich habe die FuF nicht mehr abonniert. Werbung ohne Ende und jetzt auch noch das Kasperltheater genannt "Profi"-Liga. "Pro's" sind das für mich bei Weitem nicht, das ist nur noch Zirkus. Schaut man bei youtube rein: Viel Show, viel heiße Luft und die sogenannten Stars fast alle in meinen Augen aufgeblasene Heißluftballons.
> 
> ...



#6#6#6 Mir sind ein paar alte Ausgaben von Blinker und Fisch und Fang in die Hände gefallen und prompt wusste ich wieder was mich früher begeisterte und warum ich heute nur wenig mit den Zeitschriften anfangen kann.


----------



## fishhawk (20. Januar 2018)

*AW: Wilde vs. Hänel - Duell der Zanderspezies*



> was mich früher begeisterte



Ich denke auch, dass es bei Georg Peinemann oder Karl Koch solche Szenen nicht ins Heft/DVD geschafft hätten.

Aber es scheint doch genügend Leute zu geben, die das sehen wollen. 

Die Generation Ü50 gehört da wohl weniger dazu.


----------



## Franz_16 (20. Januar 2018)

*AW: Wilde vs. Hänel - Duell der Zanderspezies*

Ich habe mir das Heft gekauft, um mir das Duell anzuschauen.

War sehr spannend und auch sehr gut gefilmt und geschnitten. 

Für mich ne gute Unterhaltung.


----------



## fishhawk (20. Januar 2018)

*AW: Wilde vs. Hänel - Duell der Zanderspezies*

Hallo Franz,

Du bist aber eindeutig nicht Ü50 

Hast Du auch das Heft gelesen?

Ich hab gehört, dass Hänel sich im Print-Artikel über Wilde beschwert haben soll.


----------



## Franz_16 (20. Januar 2018)

*AW: Wilde vs. Hänel - Duell der Zanderspezies*

@fishhawk
Richtig, ich bin genau so alt wie die beiden Kontrahenten und kenne beide schon lange persönlich. Zudem kenne ich auch das Gewässer. Deshalb hat es mich einfach interessiert. 
Unabhängig davon gefällt mir die Profiliga aber ohnehin gut - ich finds einfach spannend wie "Profis" angeln wenns wirklich drauf ankommt. 

Ja, das Heft hab ich auch gelesen. Dort haben beide Teilnehmer so wie auch der begleitende Kameramann nochmal Stellung genommen.


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 150887 (20. Januar 2018)

*AW: Wilde vs. Hänel - Duell der Zanderspezies*



fishhawk schrieb:


> Ich denke auch, dass es bei Georg Peinemann oder Karl Koch solche Szenen nicht ins Heft/DVD geschafft hätten.
> 
> Aber es scheint doch genügend Leute zu geben, die das sehen wollen.
> 
> Die Generation Ü50 gehört da wohl weniger dazu.



Ich hatte schon mit Ü35 ein Problem mit den Köder- und Rutenlutschern und ich bin nicht homophob

@Franz  ich habe mir die Ausgabe auch gekauft, aber als ich das Foto sah, wie Wilde mit dem Hecht rumspringt bekam ich spontane Lust auf harte körperliche Züchtigung


----------



## Thomas9904 (20. Januar 2018)

*AW: Wilde vs. Hänel - Duell der Zanderspezies*

Statt Profiliga einer Zeitschrift Bundesliga von Vereinen...

Jede Woche Matches, auf- und absteigen etc..

Bis dahin verfolge ich halt auch solche Dinge wie die "Profi-Liga", weil, wie bei Franz, ich die Jungs ja kenne..










PS:
Ich stelle immer wider fest, dass ich zwar körperlich altere und vieles auch nicht verstehe, aber dass ich für manches noch mehr Verständnis habe als manch jüngerer - gefällt mir auch irgendwie..


----------



## kati48268 (20. Januar 2018)

*AW: Wilde vs. Hänel - Duell der Zanderspezies*

Nach vielen Jahren, in denen ich fast alle deutschen Angelzeitschriften im Abo hatte, hab ich sie nun auch alle gekündigt.
Zeitlich bedingt stapeln sich die DVDs sowieso turmweise ungesehen und die Zahl der Artikel, die mich wirklich interessierten sank.
Das liegt aber vermutlich daran, dass ich über Jahrzehnte extrem viel gelesen und ja auch selbst geschrieben habe, irgendwann ist man satt & das meiste ist sowieso eine ständige, jährliche Wiederholung.
Habe mich aber ansonsten immer gut unterhalten &informiert gefühlt und auch die viel kritisierte Werbung störte mich kaum, denn oft genug ist diese auch informativ.

Überlege ob ich mir diese Ausgabe noch hole, denn ich kenne beide Kollegen, auch ihr doch 'eher schwieriges Verhältnis zueinander'.
Die Idee der F&F, diese beiden in ein Rennen zu jagen, hat schon einen gewissen Charme |rolleyes

Man muss die ganze "Szenerie", auch in FB & Co., nicht toll finden, aber ich bin froh, dass es so was gibt.
Je mehr Angeln als Thema rumgeistert, umso besser.
Auch wenn einen selbst nicht jeder Hype anspringt. Die Geschmäcker sind halt verschieden.


----------



## Thomas9904 (20. Januar 2018)

*AW: Wilde vs. Hänel - Duell der Zanderspezies*



kati48268 schrieb:


> Man muss die ganze "Szenerie", auch in FB & Co., nicht toll finden, aber ich bin froh, dass es so was gibt.
> Je mehr Angeln als Thema rumgeistert, umso besser.
> Auch wenn einen selbst nicht jeder Hype anspringt. Die Geschmäcker sind halt verschieden.



Bruder im Geiste...


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 150887 (20. Januar 2018)

*AW: Wilde vs. Hänel - Duell der Zanderspezies*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> PS:
> Ich stelle immer wider fest, dass ich zwar körperlich altere und vieles auch nicht verstehe, aber dass ich für manches noch mehr Verständnis habe als manch jüngerer - gefällt mir auch irgendwie..


 

5 Jahre älter,  bist wohl schon altersmilde


----------



## Thomas9904 (20. Januar 2018)

*AW: Wilde vs. Hänel - Duell der Zanderspezies*

bin immer milde...
|rolleyes|rolleyes|rolleyes

wenn ich dürfte, wie ich wollte.....
:g:g:g


----------



## Ansprechpartner (20. Januar 2018)

*AW: Wilde vs. Hänel - Duell der Zanderspezies*

Wichtig ist doch, wessen Geschmäcker hier vertreten werden oder nicht?

Nur noch peinlich...


----------



## fishhawk (20. Januar 2018)

*AW: Wilde vs. Hänel - Duell der Zanderspezies*



Ansprechpartner schrieb:


> Wichtig ist doch, wessen Geschmäcker hier vertreten werden oder nicht?
> 
> Nur noch peinlich...



Wichtig ist viele Leser zu erreichen oder hohe Klick-Zahlen zu generieren.

Da können auch polarsierende Personen schon so  einiges bewirken.


----------



## .Sebastian. (20. Januar 2018)

*AW: Wilde vs. Hänel - Duell der Zanderspezies*



Kanaleristo schrieb:


> ... man höre und staune - der Abschreibe-Clown mischt auch mit. Dass der sich überhaupt noch traut, sich in die Nähe der FuF zu wagen...


Man darf sich die alljährlichen Diskussionen und Feden wirklich nicht antun. Man greift sich nur an den Kopf. Gerade auf FB überschreiten manche wirklich Grenzen. Nicht nur inhaltlich, sondern auch sprachlich war der o.g. ganz weit unter der Gürtellinie... von der katastrophalen Grammatik und Rechtschreibung mal abgesehen. 
Sebastian Hänel finde ich recht sympathisch und authentisch.

Es gibt viele gute Leute die untergehen, weil sie sich nicht so in den Vordergrund drängen, wie manch andere. Einige wurden ja schon genannt. Das Duell würde ich mir aus "Sensationsgeilheit" schon gern mal anschauen - kaufen werde ich das Printmedium deshalb aber auch nicht.


----------



## Bobster (20. Januar 2018)

*AW: Wilde vs. Hänel - Duell der Zanderspezies*



fishhawk schrieb:


> *Wichtig ist viele Leser zu erreichen oder hohe Klick-Zahlen zu generieren.
> Da können auch polarsierende Personen schon so einiges bewirken.[/*QUOTE]
> 
> Um etwas anderes geht es doch gar nicht mehr.
> ...


----------



## fishhawk (20. Januar 2018)

*AW: Wilde vs. Hänel - Duell der Zanderspezies*



> Schade auch, das kurz nach dem dieser Tröt vom
> "Boss" hier eröffnet wurde sogleich
> eine "F&F Werbe E-Mail" übers AB an alle versendet wurde



Stört mich jetzt nicht weiter. 

Das AB ist halt kein gemeinütziger Verein und auch nicht zur Neutralität verpflichtet.

Und die Lösch-Taste kann auch jeder drücken.


----------



## west1 (20. Januar 2018)

*AW: Wilde vs. Hänel - Duell der Zanderspezies*



Bobster schrieb:


> Schade auch, das kurz nach dem dieser Tröt vom
> "Boss"  hier eröffnet wurde sogleich
> eine "F&F Werbe E-Mail" übers AB an alle versendet wurde
> |rolleyes



Egal, die les ich eh nie.


----------



## lute (20. Januar 2018)

*AW: Wilde vs. Hänel - Duell der Zanderspezies*



Kanaleristo schrieb:


> In den sozialen Medien schlägt dieses Duell sehr hohe Wellen, auf Hänels FB-Seite kochen schon seit ein paar Tagen die Emotionen ziemlich hoch aufgrund des....



ich habs nicht so mit facebook, wo kann man den ganzen krempel nachlesen? Würde mich auch brennend interessieren, was kronkorken weitwurfweltmeister melle und mr. Copy&paste dazu geschrieben haben.


----------



## Thomas9904 (20. Januar 2018)

*AW: Wilde vs. Hänel - Duell der Zanderspezies*

Ich denk so an Hoeneß und Daum wie die sich beharkt haben..

Hat dem Fussball auch nicht geschadet - und Fussball wird anders wahr-, und was da passiert, auseinander genommen ...

Statt Doppelpaß jeden Sonntag 2 - 3 Stunden "Am Haken" im TV mit Wettanglern durch alle Disziplinen, Bundesliga und internationale Veranstaltungen und sich angehenden Diskutanten.

Ich würds gucken...


----------



## Thomas9904 (20. Januar 2018)

*AW: Wilde vs. Hänel - Duell der Zanderspezies*

Wo ist der Unterschied zu Hoeneß und Daum und ähnlichen Kalibern ausm Fussball (ausser dass die mehr Kohle haben)??


----------



## pennfanatic (20. Januar 2018)

*AW: Wilde vs. Hänel - Duell der Zanderspezies*



Promachos schrieb:


> Hallo!
> 
> Was ich besonders krass und unverschämt finde: In der vorletzten Fisch&Fang hat Veit Wilde quasi jedem, der mit "Angstdrilling" fischt, den gesunden Menschenverstand abgesprochen - und im Match der Profiliga gegen Sebastian Hänel fischt er (am Kopyto) selber einen. MEGAPEINLICH#q
> 
> Gruß Promachos



Ist nicht peinlich!
Nur ein Eingeständnis!
Thema menschenverstand.....
Hat erst wohl nicht .......:m


----------



## lute (20. Januar 2018)

*AW: Wilde vs. Hänel - Duell der Zanderspezies*



Promachos schrieb:


> Hallo!
> 
> Was ich besonders krass und unverschämt finde: In der vorletzten Fisch&Fang hat Veit Wilde quasi jedem, der mit "Angstdrilling" fischt, den gesunden Menschenverstand abgesprochen - und im Match der Profiliga gegen Sebastian Hänel fischt er (am Kopyto) selber einen. MEGAPEINLICH#q
> 
> Gruß Promachos



Hat er das? Muss die DVD wohl noch mal rauskrempeln. Wilde war doch immer ein großer Befürworter von Angstdrillingen, so wie Hänel von Besenstielen.

Schon lustig, dass ich bisher jeden "Tock" ohne Angstdrilling und mit meiner weichen Rute ohne Probleme am Ende verwandeln konnte. Wirklich jeden ohne Ausnahme. Irgendwie angel ich an den Profis vorbei...


----------



## Thomas9904 (20. Januar 2018)

*AW: Wilde vs. Hänel - Duell der Zanderspezies*



Kanaleristo schrieb:


> Der Unterschied ist der, dass das Bild des Fussballs nicht von Hoeneß und Daum dominiert wird, sondern von den Stars der Mannschaften


genau das wollt ich ja auch fürs Angeln, mit Mannschaften hätt ich vielleicht extra noch schreiben müssen, sorry....:


> Statt Doppelpaß jeden Sonntag 2 - 3 Stunden "Am Haken" im TV mit Wettanglern durch alle Disziplinen,* Bundesliga *und internationale Veranstaltungen und sich angehenden Diskutanten.



Und sag mal Hoeneß, dass er nicht den Fussball dominiert - ich geh dann solange mal in Deckung ;-


----------



## lute (20. Januar 2018)

*AW: Wilde vs. Hänel - Duell der Zanderspezies*



Kanaleristo schrieb:


> Blöd ist halt nur, wenn ein unbedarfter Mensch sich mal eine FuF holt und dann Herrn Wilde sieht.... der klappt doch das Heft zusammen und wird Imkern, Stricken oder sich ein anderes schönes Hobby suchen



|rolleyes

Fussball mit Angeln zu vergleichen macht auch herzlich wenig Sinn, der Stellenwert und der Ursprung weichen zu stark voneinander ab. Angeln hat zwar die längere Tradition, wurde aber halt nicht als Sport gegründet und ist politisch auch nicht als solcher anerkannt. Ähnlich ist es bei großen Teilen der Bevölkerung, welche nicht nachvollziehen können, dass Menschen die keinen Fisch mögen auch Angeln gehen.

Einen Kokser und Steuerhinterzieher würde ich auch nicht mit Wilde&Co vergleichen. Beides ist der Bevölkerung relativ Latte, schon fast gesellschaftlich anerkannt. Schon gar nicht wüde jemand sowas mit Fussball assoziieren


----------



## Thomas9904 (20. Januar 2018)

*AW: Wilde vs. Hänel - Duell der Zanderspezies*

Kein "unbedarfter" holt sich ne Fuf... 
warum sollte er?

und das es international Wettbewerbe von bis gibt, ist ja nix Neues. 

Mir gings um ne Angler-BuLi bei uns in D ;-))


----------



## Thomas9904 (20. Januar 2018)

*AW: Wilde vs. Hänel - Duell der Zanderspezies*

Träumen darf man doch - BuLi mit Mannschaften wär halt eher meine Sache als so ne "Profi-Liga" zwischen Einzelanglern...


----------



## lute (20. Januar 2018)

*AW: Wilde vs. Hänel - Duell der Zanderspezies*

Jau, Thomas wird der Gründungsvater der Angelbundesliga |kopfkrat


----------



## Promachos (20. Januar 2018)

*AW: Wilde vs. Hänel - Duell der Zanderspezies*



lute schrieb:


> Hat er das? Muss die DVD wohl noch mal rauskrempeln. Wilde war doch immer ein großer Befürworter von Angstdrillingen, so wie Hänel von Besenstielen.
> 
> Schon lustig, dass ich bisher jeden "Tock" ohne Angstdrilling und mit meiner weichen Rute ohne Probleme am Ende verwandeln konnte. Wirklich jeden ohne Ausnahme. Irgendwie angel ich an den Profis vorbei...



Hallo!

Ich habe mich komplett geirrt (über 50 sollte man seinem Gedächtnis einfach nicht mehr trauen#q). Er plädiert dort FÜR einen Stinger. Falls er mitliest: Entschuldigung!

Gruß Promachos


----------



## lute (20. Januar 2018)

*AW: Wilde vs. Hänel - Duell der Zanderspezies*



Promachos schrieb:


> Hallo!
> 
> Ich habe mich komplett geirrt (über 50 sollte man seinem Gedächtnis einfach nicht mehr trauen#q). Er plädiert dort FÜR einen Stinger. Falls er mitliest: Entschuldigung!
> 
> Gruß Promachos



Hab ich es also doch richtig in Erinnerung, dass ich offiziell von Herr Dr. Veith Wilde als geisteskrank befunden wurde. Jetzt muss ich nur noch die Prozente durch kriegen.


----------



## Franz_16 (20. Januar 2018)

*AW: Wilde vs. Hänel - Duell der Zanderspezies*



lute schrieb:


> Hat er das? Muss die DVD wohl noch mal rauskrempeln. Wilde war doch immer ein großer Befürworter von Angstdrillingen, so wie Hänel von Besenstielen.
> 
> Schon lustig, dass ich bisher jeden "Tock" ohne Angstdrilling und mit meiner weichen Rute ohne Probleme am Ende verwandeln konnte. Wirklich jeden ohne Ausnahme. Irgendwie angel ich an den Profis vorbei...



Das mit den Fehlbissen und der "Rutenhärte" war auch Thema während des Match 

Da trafen ja schon einige gegensätzliche Meinungen aufeinander. Jiggen oder Faulenzen, Stinger oder nicht, Besenstiel oder nicht usw.


----------



## Thomas9904 (20. Januar 2018)

*AW: Wilde vs. Hänel - Duell der Zanderspezies*

da filosofieren  Franz und ich aber auch mit divergierenden Ansichten zu harten/weicheren Ruten und faulenzen oder jiggen;-)


----------



## geomas (20. Januar 2018)

*AW: Wilde vs. Hänel - Duell der Zanderspezies*

OT: Vergleich Fußball und Angeln:

Immerhin hat Jack Charlton, der für die BBC mehrere Angelsendungen moderiert hat, vom *Angeln* als populärsten Sport in Großbritannien gesprochen.
Wenn so eine Ansage aus dem Mund eines Fußballweltmeisters (WM66 ;-)) kommt, find ich das schon interessant.


----------



## Thomas9904 (20. Januar 2018)

*AW: Wilde vs. Hänel - Duell der Zanderspezies*

gibts das irgendwo zu sehen/lesen?7
Ist ja cool..


----------



## LOCHI (20. Januar 2018)

*AW: Wilde vs. Hänel - Duell der Zanderspezies*

Tsja früher war ein Wilde hier noch gesperrt und heute wird mit ihm Geld verdient, schön wie sich die Zeiten ändern!

Schade das Hänel nicht weiter ist, ich hätte es ihm gegönnt!
Den anderen konnte ich auch mal gut ab aber spätestens nach diesem Auftritt ist der durch! Wie ein kleiner Junge mit einen Zander durch die Gegend zu hüpfen ist abartig und dumm! 

So ich hab hier noch ne DVD rumliegen, Porto genügt mir...
Nicht das noch einer 5,90€ sinnlos raushaut! PN!!!


----------



## Thomas9904 (20. Januar 2018)

*AW: Wilde vs. Hänel - Duell der Zanderspezies*

richtig - und er hat sich entschuldigt bei uns damals und gefragt, ob wir wieder freischalten.


----------



## geomas (20. Januar 2018)

*AW: Wilde vs. Hänel - Duell der Zanderspezies*

^ hab ich auf irgendeiner alten BBC-Sendung auf Youtube gesehen. 
Welche genau das war, erinnere ich jetzt nicht (es werden ja auch regelmäßig dort eingestellte Videos „depubliziert”).

Jack Charlton als Moderator eines von der BBC ausgerichteten* Angelturniers:
https://youtu.be/7lp4oE5SSJ4
Hooked! 1983


Bin mir nicht sicher, aber ich denke, daß die BBC das Match ausgerichtet hat.


----------



## Thomas9904 (20. Januar 2018)

*AW: Wilde vs. Hänel - Duell der Zanderspezies*



geomas schrieb:


> ^ hab ich auf irgendeiner alten BBC-Sendung auf Youtube gesehen.
> Welche genau das war, erinnere ich jetzt nicht (es werden ja auch regelmäßig dort eingestellte Videos „depubliziert”).
> 
> Jack Charlton als Moderator eines von der BBC ausgerichteten* Angelturniers:
> ...


merci!


----------



## zorra (20. Januar 2018)

*AW: Wilde vs. Hänel - Duell der Zanderspezies*

Es bewahrheitet sich mal wieder das es keine Deutschen Profis gibt....bin gespannt wer von den ganzen Seelenverkäufer als erstes raus ist.
gr.zorra


----------



## Thomas9904 (20. Januar 2018)

*AW: Wilde vs. Hänel - Duell der Zanderspezies*

Keine Panik - gibt genug Nachwuchs:
 Die Inflation der "Experten", "Teamangler" und "Pros"


----------



## Lommel (20. Januar 2018)

*AW: Wilde vs. Hänel - Duell der Zanderspezies*

Großartige Unterhaltung mit einen verdienten Sieger. Irgendwie mag ich den wilde ja. Ist zwar so ein bisschen der Bad Boy der angelszene, aber ich mag so Typen ja die Ecken und Kanten haben und nach dem weinerlichen Interview vom Hänel gönne ich es ihm nochmal mehr!!!


----------



## LOCHI (20. Januar 2018)

*AW: Wilde vs. Hänel - Duell der Zanderspezies*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> richtig - und er hat sich entschuldigt bei uns damals und gefragt, ob wir wieder freischalten.



So ist dass nun einmal ohne Rückgrad wenn man mit dem Strom den Geld hinterschwimmt....

aber nicht schlimm |wavey:


----------



## Gast (20. Januar 2018)

*AW: Wilde vs. Hänel - Duell der Zanderspezies*

Naja, reich wird in Deurtschland keiner dieser Profis, sicher auch nicht der, der die Liga der Profis für sich entscheidet.
Sie müssen sich täglich den Arsch aufreissen und stehen extrem unter Druck.
Arbeiten an den Wochenenden, besuchen Messen und sie schaffen es oft seltener ans Wasser als ein "Nichtprofi" 
Ich wollte mit keinem dieser "Profis" tauschen, nie und nimmer.
Zudem möchte ich den Köder oder das Tackle fischen das ich möchte und eben nicht den Kram der mir mein Arbeitgeber vorsetzt.
Es mag oft nach einem Traumberuf aussehen, aber ich denke mal die Realität sieht ganz anders aus.
Für mich sind diese Profis alle nur bemitleideswert, denn mit Angeln und Zeit am oder auf dem Wasser zu verbringen hat deren Job nicht viel zu tun.


----------



## zorra (20. Januar 2018)

*AW: Wilde vs. Hänel - Duell der Zanderspezies*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Keine Panik - gibt genug Nachwuchs:
> Die Inflation der "Experten", "Teamangler" und "Pros"


...da muss ich dir leider recht geben...die wachsen Mitlerweile an den Bäumen.
gr.zorra


----------



## geomujo (20. Januar 2018)

*AW: Wilde vs. Hänel - Duell der Zanderspezies*

Unabhängigkeit ist das höchste Gut eines Anglers. Da kann kein Hänel oder Wilde mitreden.


----------



## Matthias K. (20. Januar 2018)

*AW: Wilde vs. Hänel - Duell der Zanderspezies*

... wie schön war doch das Angeln vor 20 Jahren, als solche "youtube-Profis" noch keine "Selbstdarsteller-Plattform" hatten


----------



## Kochtopf (20. Januar 2018)

*AW: Wilde vs. Hänel - Duell der Zanderspezies*



Lommel schrieb:


> Großartige Unterhaltung mit einen verdienten Sieger. Irgendwie mag ich den wilde ja. Ist zwar so ein bisschen der Bad Boy der angelszene, aber ich mag so Typen ja die Ecken und Kanten haben und nach dem weinerlichen Interview vom Hänel gönne ich es ihm nochmal mehr!!!


Bad Boys sind eher die "ruhrpott asis" chowns und melle (ihre selbstbezeichnung), der veit ist für mich nur ein arroganter Sack mit Fistelstimme. Sympathisch ist keiner der drei. Der Hänel mag weinerlich sein aber tut wenigstens so als hätte er Achtung vor dem Geschöpf... bei dem veitssprung mit hecht ist man versucht PETA einzuschalten, unmöglich...#q


----------



## Thomas9904 (20. Januar 2018)

*AW: Wilde vs. Hänel - Duell der Zanderspezies*



geomujo schrieb:


> Unabhängigkeit ist das höchste Gut eines Anglers. Da kann kein Hänel oder Wilde mitreden.


Unabhängigkeit? 

Nicht eher einfach Spaß am Angeln?


----------



## ajotas (20. Januar 2018)

*AW: Wilde vs. Hänel - Duell der Zanderspezies*

hab mir nur die Kommentare der 1. Seite durchgelesen,.....passt. 

Am meisten stört mich an unserer "Szene" aktuell die Verharmlosung der Abreißerer von Gummiködern, bestes Beispiel die Kommentare auf der aktuellen DVD des Raubfisch. Da sind se in meinem Revier unterwegs....

Ich will mich nicht heilig sprechen, ich angel auch mit Gummi in solchen Gewässern und reiße da auch mal was ab, aber ich hab dann auch wenigstens ein schlechtes Gewissen und überlege, wie ich das verändern kann...

Ich finde die Jungs, BD oder MK ja eigentlich sympathisch, aber irgendwie haben die sich oder ich mich in den letzten Jahren verändert.

---aber ich bin ja auch überwiegend Kochtopfangler---, wahrscheinlich liegts an mir.


----------



## Thomas9904 (20. Januar 2018)

*AW: Wilde vs. Hänel - Duell der Zanderspezies*



Matthias K. schrieb:


> ... wie schön war doch das Angeln vor 20 Jahren, als solche "youtube-Profis" noch keine "Selbstdarsteller-Plattform" hatten


Du musst das doch nicht gucken, oder gibts da inzwischen auch Zwang?...


----------



## Matthias K. (20. Januar 2018)

*AW: Wilde vs. Hänel - Duell der Zanderspezies*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Du *musst das doch nicht gucken*, oder gibts da inzwischen auch Zwang?...



Wenn solche Aufnahmen dieser "Selbstdarsteller" in Sichtweite vom eigenen Boot gemacht werden, läßt sich das schlecht vermeiden #6


----------



## Franz_16 (20. Januar 2018)

*AW: Wilde vs. Hänel - Duell der Zanderspezies*



Matthias K. schrieb:


> Wenn solche Aufnahmen dieser "Selbstdarsteller" in Sichtweite vom eigenen Boot gemacht werden, läßt sich das schlecht vermeiden #6



Jetzt hast du uns aber neugierig gemacht, Matthias 
Erzähl - warst du etwa beteiligt?


----------



## Thomas9904 (20. Januar 2018)

*AW: Wilde vs. Hänel - Duell der Zanderspezies*



Franz_16 schrieb:


> Matthias K. schrieb:
> 
> 
> > Wenn solche Aufnahmen dieser "Selbstdarsteller" in Sichtweite vom eigenen Boot gemacht werden, läßt sich das schlecht vermeiden #6
> ...


auch wissen will....


----------



## LOCHI (20. Januar 2018)

*AW: Wilde vs. Hänel - Duell der Zanderspezies*



LOCHI schrieb:


> So ist dass nun einmal ohne Rückgrad wenn man mit dem Strom den Geld hinterschwimmt....
> 
> aber nicht schlimm |wavey:




Damit war weder Hänel noch Wilde gemeint!


----------



## Matthias K. (20. Januar 2018)

*AW: Wilde vs. Hänel - Duell der Zanderspezies*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> auch wissen will....



|kopfkrat diese "Angler" sind fast so schlimm wie Kormorane für ein Gewässer #6


----------



## Thomas9904 (20. Januar 2018)

*AW: Wilde vs. Hänel - Duell der Zanderspezies*

dachte ,die setzen eher zurück, so wie ich die bisher kennen lernen konnte..


----------



## fishhawk (20. Januar 2018)

*AW: Wilde vs. Hänel - Duell der Zanderspezies*



> diese "Angler" sind fast so schlimm wie Kormorane für ein Gewässer



Meinst Du die einzelnen Angler selber oder die Folgen, die sich aus den Videos ergeben?


----------



## Sten Hagelvoll (20. Januar 2018)

*AW: Wilde vs. Hänel - Duell der Zanderspezies*



geomujo schrieb:


> Unabhängigkeit ist das höchste Gut eines Anglers.



Das, und das Eintreten für den Weltfrieden!|znaika:


----------



## rippi (20. Januar 2018)

*AW: Wilde vs. Hänel - Duell der Zanderspezies*

Eine "Angel-Bundesliga", wie sie auf Seite 5 proposiert wird, halte ich für eine eher langweilige Angelegenheit. Wahrscheinlich würde immer dieser rippi (oder wie dieser gutaussehende und beliebteste User des anglerboards heißt) gewinnen.

 Aber natürlich ein schönes Programm, wenn es denn auf ARD laufen würde. Ja da muss ich doch sagen, dass wir eine Angelbundesliga brauchen.


----------



## fishhawk (20. Januar 2018)

*AW: Wilde vs. Hänel - Duell der Zanderspezies*



> Ja da muss ich doch sagen, dass wir eine Angelbundesliga brauchen.



Und wer baut die Stadien, Verzeihung , "Arenen" dafür?

Übertragung dann auf Sky oder im FreeTV?


----------



## Fruehling (20. Januar 2018)

*AW: Wilde vs. Hänel - Duell der Zanderspezies*



Testudo schrieb:


> ...aber als ich das Foto  sah, wie Wilde mit dem Hecht rumspringt bekam ich spontane Lust auf  harte körperliche Züchtigung



Ich bekam noch nie Lust darauf, daß mich jemand hart körperlich züchtigt! |rolleyes




lute schrieb:


> Jau, Thomas wird der Gründungsvater der Angelbundesliga |kopfkrat



...und hätte mit dir ja zumindest schonmal Einen, der schreibt wie Lothar Matthäus. :q




Der_Barschangler schrieb:


> Naja, reich wird in Deurtschland keiner  dieser Profis, sicher auch nicht der, der die Liga der Profis für sich  entscheidet.
> Sie müssen sich täglich den Arsch aufreissen und stehen extrem unter Druck.
> Arbeiten an den Wochenenden, besuchen Messen und sie schaffen es oft seltener ans Wasser als ein "Nichtprofi"
> Ich wollte mit keinem dieser "Profis" tauschen, nie und nimmer....



Immerhin haben auch die sogenannten Profis das große Glück, daß sie von niemandem zur Ausübung ihres Jobs gezwungen werden, weshalb sich jede Art Mitleid per se verbietet.


Was sie jedoch in der Vergangenheit an Gewässerschäden verursachten, geht schon seit vielen Jahren auf keine Kuhhaut! "Die besten 10 Zanderangelstellen am deutschen Rhein" sind hier nur ein Beispiel. Nach dem ausgelösten Hype, ging dort nichts mehr und der "Entdecker" auf Entdeckungsreise ins europäische Ausland um dort weitere Stellen an ehemals friedlich schlummernden Gewässern aufzutun. Dort wurden dann halt nicht die Unmengen Gummiköder veräußert, die den eigenen Laden hüteten, sondern gleich ganze Busladungen deutscher Angler geguidet.

War auch dieses Gebiet abgegrast, ging's zum nächsten. Der Gedanke an die vielzitierten Wanderheuschrecken war nicht mehr weit weg von dieser Art trauriger Realität.


Heutzutage läuft das in den Profiligen anders: Es werden nicht nur immer häufiger gute Angelstellen preisgegeben, sondern in den meisten Fällen gleich die Köderpaletten inkl. Bezugsquellen feilgeboten. Daß man die Herrschaften nicht mit einem Bauchladen agieren sieht, fehlt eigentlich nur noch - alles nett videounterstützt und socialmediaverwurstet.


Viele Geister aus ebensovielen Flaschen, der Papst tanzt Tango in Favelas, während Anglerdemo um jeden Cent dringender Unterstützung kämpft!

Was für eine durch und durch kranke Szene...


----------



## rippi (20. Januar 2018)

*AW: Wilde vs. Hänel - Duell der Zanderspezies*



fishhawk schrieb:


> Und wer baut die Stadien, Verzeihung , "Arenen" dafür?
> 
> Übertragung dann auf Sky oder im FreeTV?


Wird durch Fisch&Fang-Sponsoring ermöglicht, die aus F&F-Einnahmen von der Profi-Liga stammen. 


 Wer ist eigentlich dieser BigL, von den hier die Rede ist?


----------



## Franz_16 (20. Januar 2018)

*AW: Wilde vs. Hänel - Duell der Zanderspezies*

@rippi
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=veMkXLHA4jo


----------



## Thomas9904 (20. Januar 2018)

*AW: Wilde vs. Hänel - Duell der Zanderspezies*



Sten Hagelvoll schrieb:


> geomujo schrieb:
> 
> 
> > Unabhängigkeit ist das höchste Gut eines Anglers.
> ...


:q:q:q

ich bleib dennoch dabei:


Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Unabhängigkeit?
> 
> Nicht eher einfach Spaß am Angeln?


----------



## rippi (20. Januar 2018)

*AW: Wilde vs. Hänel - Duell der Zanderspezies*



Franz_16 schrieb:


> @rippi
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=veMkXLHA4jo



Danke, aber kunstvolleren Rap bringt dann doch Zahnlücken Johnny, dessen Lied auch die Hymne der Angelbundesliga sein sollte.


----------



## geomujo (20. Januar 2018)

*AW: Wilde vs. Hänel - Duell der Zanderspezies*



Fruehling schrieb:


> Heutzutage läuft das in den Profiligen anders:  Es werden nicht nur immer häufiger gute Angelstellen preisgegeben,  sondern in den meisten Fällen gleich die Köderpaletten inkl.  Bezugsquellen feilgeboten. Daß man die Herrschaften nicht mit einem  Bauchladen agieren sieht, fehlt eigentlich nur noch - alles nett  videounterstützt und socialmediaverwurstet.


Willkommen im Informationszeitalter!

Zum Thema gesponsorte Angler und angeblich nur Spass:
Ich kenne nicht den Inhalt der Verträge, aber ich hab ne Meinung dazu. Ich weiß nicht, was den Herrschaften erlaubt wird die Produkte in Relation zu Produkten anderer Marken zu stellen. Ich weiß nicht, ob bestimmte Test's nicht interessengelenkte Test sind unter dem Deckmantel eines Usertests.
Aber ich kann mir die Meinung erlauben dass ich mit Tackle, das ich selbst ausgewählt und bezahlt habe, mit diesem auch entsprechend sorgsam umgehe und mich wirklich damit vollumfänglich auseinandersetze und weniger die Darstellung der eigenen Person zum Ziel hab (bis Heute kein Foto). Ich will mich und andere nicht auf die gleiche anglerische Stufe wie ein Herr Wilde und co. stellen, aber wenn es darum geht UNABHÄNGIGE Meinungen zu bekommen, ich um diese Herrschaften einen gaaaanz weiten Bogen mache, egal worum es konkret geht.

Wie weit der Drang der Händler und Industrie geht Einfluss auf das Geschen im Netz zu nehmen, wenn die eigenen wirtschaftlichen Interessenlagen tangiert zu werden scheinen, konnte ja vor nicht allzulanger Zeit im Nachbarforum live beobachtet werden. Ich hoffe das AB steht über solchen Vereinnahmungsversuchen - auch in Zukunft.

Zum eigentlichen Thema, ein AngelBattle. Privat ist das durchaus der Normalfall. Jedoch kann die öffentliche Austragung eines Wettkampfes u.U. auch als Wettkampf interpretiert werden, und das ist sagen wir mal mit der Gesetzeslage nur sehr schwer in Einklang zu bringen. Es wird somit über ein Medium suggeriert, dass der Wettkampf OK ist - was er gesetzlich def. nicht ist.


----------



## Thomas9904 (20. Januar 2018)

*AW: Wilde vs. Hänel - Duell der Zanderspezies*



geomas schrieb:


> ^ hab ich auf irgendeiner alten BBC-Sendung auf Youtube gesehen.
> Welche genau das war, erinnere ich jetzt nicht (es werden ja auch regelmäßig dort eingestellte Videos „depubliziert”).
> 
> Jack Charlton als Moderator eines von der BBC ausgerichteten* Angelturniers:
> ...



Danke für Info:
Wenn Fussballlegenden (Jack Charlton) recht haben: „Coarse fishing populärster Sport in England"


https://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=335406


----------



## Nordlichtangler (20. Januar 2018)

*AW: Wilde vs. Hänel - Duell der Zanderspezies*



geomujo schrieb:


> Zum eigentlichen Thema, ein AngelBattle. Privat ist das durchaus der Normalfall. Jedoch kann die öffentliche Austragung eines Wettkampfes u.U. auch als Wettkampf interpretiert werden



Am Ende solcher Videos fehlt einfach total das gemeinsame Grillen und Braten des Fanges :m,
damit auch der eigentliche Sinn und Zweck der Anglerei ...

Wie das geht, zeigt Thomas z.B in einigen Videos. #6


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 150887 (20. Januar 2018)

*AW: Wilde vs. Hänel - Duell der Zanderspezies*



zorra schrieb:


> Es bewahrheitet sich mal wieder das es keine Deutschen Profis gibt....bin gespannt wer von den ganzen Seelenverkäufer als erstes raus ist.
> gr.zorra



Da fallen mir schon einige auf, die sich aus meiner Warte positiv abheben.

Herbert Ziereis
Matze Koch (wenn er nicht gerade predigt)
Martin Wehrle
Thomas Kalweit
Johannes Dietel 

Und sicher noch einige mehr.


----------



## Thomas9904 (20. Januar 2018)

*AW: Wilde vs. Hänel - Duell der Zanderspezies*

ein guter Profi ist letztlich einfach der, der für sich oder seinen Auftraggeber die gesteckten Ziele erreicht und/oder übertrifft..

Wie bei jedem von euch in euren Berufen...

Hängt doch nicht alles immer so hoch...


----------



## Fruehling (20. Januar 2018)

*AW: Wilde vs. Hänel - Duell der Zanderspezies*



geomujo schrieb:


> Willkommen im Informationszeitalter!...



Ist gleichbedeutend mit sehr kompetentem Sägen am eigenen Ast? Ne, is klar! #d


----------



## Fantastic Fishing (20. Januar 2018)

*AW: Wilde vs. Hänel - Duell der Zanderspezies*

Ich habe soviele Engländer mit einem Fisch tanzen sehen, ins Wasser springen, vor Freude die Rute zerbrechen. Meine Güte, die ganze Nummer soll auch irgendwo polarisieren. Wir haben größere Probleme auf dieser Welt.


----------



## Kochtopf (20. Januar 2018)

*AW: Wilde vs. Hänel - Duell der Zanderspezies*



Testudo schrieb:


> Da fallen mir schon einige auf, die sich aus meiner Warte positiv abheben.
> 
> *Herbert Zierfische
> Mathe Koch* (wenn er nicht gerade predigt)
> .



LOOOOOOOOOL

Aber deiner Auflistung kann ich grundsätzlich folgen! Gerade der Kallweit ist toll aber qir zunehmend zur Verkaufsmasche. Neulich gesehen "oh naturködervideo mit dem Kallweit" - zack sollte ne KöFi-Angel-Bix beworben werden.

Eigentlich kann man niemanden in der Branche mehr trauen


----------



## Fantastic Fishing (20. Januar 2018)

*AW: Wilde vs. Hänel - Duell der Zanderspezies*



Kochtopf schrieb:


> Eigentlich kann man niemanden in der Branche mehr trauen



Harte Ansage. Die Jungs verdienen ihr Geld damit, wenn sie also Inhalte produzieren, müssen sie doch einen Mehrwert abbilden. Das jede Zeitschrift darum bemüht ist großen Fisch mit Gerät zu verbinden ist ja nichts neues, aber irgendwo muss ein Kaufreiz gesetzt werden.

Angelruten haben keinen Platz für Design, Köder ebenso nicht. Zubehör reißt keine Welten auseinander, also nutzt man eben andere elementare Dinge um einen Kaufwunsch auszulösen.


----------



## Fruehling (20. Januar 2018)

*AW: Wilde vs. Hänel - Duell der Zanderspezies*



Fantastic Fishing schrieb:


> ...Angelruten haben keinen Platz für Design, Köder ebenso nicht....



Grüße ins Paralleluniversum!


----------



## Fantastic Fishing (20. Januar 2018)

*AW: Wilde vs. Hänel - Duell der Zanderspezies*



Fruehling schrieb:


> Grüße ins Paralleluniversum!



Sehr Argumentativ.

Meinst du mit Design den einen Sticker und das edle Griffstück am Ende? Dann müsste doch niemand mehr einen Bericht mit Rute samt kapitalen Fisch daneben stellen.

Eine Rute kann optisch nicht punkten, es ist die Marke.


----------



## Fruehling (20. Januar 2018)

*AW: Wilde vs. Hänel - Duell der Zanderspezies*



Fantastic Fishing schrieb:


> ...Meinst du mit Design den einen Sticker und das edle Griffstück am Ende? Dann müsste doch niemand mehr einen Bericht mit Rute samt kapitalen Fisch daneben stellen.



Warum sollte das Eine das Andere ausschließen?




Fantastic Fishing schrieb:


> ...Eine Rute kann optisch nicht punkten, es ist die Marke.



Das trag mal bei den ganzen Edelschmieden vor.


PS:
https://havelritter.de/wp-content/uploads/2016/02/rapala-snow-baitcastruten-weiss.jpg

Klassischer Rutenhersteller, ich weiß... |uhoh:


----------



## Fantastic Fishing (20. Januar 2018)

*AW: Wilde vs. Hänel - Duell der Zanderspezies*



Fruehling schrieb:


> Warum sollte das Eine das Andere ausschließen?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ich möchte kein Offtopic betreiben, aber eine Mischung aus allem trifft sicherlich zu, aber das Kaufmotiv "Großer Fisch" wiegt in meinen Augen am Meisten. Markenwahn daneben. Design ist für Nerds (nicht negativ gemeint). Offtopic aus, wir sollten uns Veit widmen. |rolleyes


----------



## Franz_16 (20. Januar 2018)

*AW: Wilde vs. Hänel - Duell der Zanderspezies*



> Ich möchte kein Offtopic betreiben...



Sehr löblich! #6 
Bitte weiter zum Thema.


----------



## Thomas9904 (20. Januar 2018)

*AW: Wilde vs. Hänel - Duell der Zanderspezies*



Fantastic Fishing schrieb:


> Ich möchte kein Offtopic betreiben


schön , dass es so Vernünftige gibt - DANKE!


----------



## Kochtopf (20. Januar 2018)

*AW: Wilde vs. Hänel - Duell der Zanderspezies*



Fruehling schrieb:


> PS:
> https://havelritter.de/wp-content/uploads/2016/02/rapala-snow-baitcastruten-weiss.jpg
> 
> Klassischer Rutenhersteller, ich weiß... |uhoh:



Griff. Rollenhalter. Ringe. Sehr revolutionär.


@FF: sobald ne Firma dahinter steht  (oder ein Magazin) wird man zur Industriehure. Siehe Andals Kritik als Mod im Blinkerforum pber cormoran Rollen-  "Großer Anzeigen kunde - kritische Äußerungen sind unerwünscht" (wer es genauer wissen möchte kann ja im wankelnden Ükel nachlesen) oder Isaiaschs Bäumchen wechsel dich oder Matze Kochs Werbung fürs Ansitzwunder (sonst sind dreigeteilte ruten Pfui wegen der Aktion aber dem AW hat man wegen der besseren Aktion ne dreiteilung spendiert...) oder oder oder...
Es ist toll wenn man dem Konsumenten sagt "diese Art der Angelei funktioniert am besten mit einer 2,5lbs Karpfenrute  die relativ weich ist" (Beispielhaft), aber das macht man eben nicht mehr wenn hinter einem Balzer, Zebco oder sonst wer steht. 
Matze Koch hat sich z.B seit er bei Balzer ist in meinen Augen negativ verändert, weil es jetzt für jeden Mist eine Rute gibt  (was er früher mit seinen Karpfenruten abgedeckt hat  ) und ständig das Balzerlogo in die Kamera gehalten wird. Es geht nicht mehr um Wissensvermittlung oder auch nur Unterhaltung sondern um verkaufen verkaufen verkaufen


----------



## pennfanatic (20. Januar 2018)

*AW: Wilde vs. Hänel - Duell der Zanderspezies*

Schätze erst muss dies tun, sonst ist der Job weg.....


----------



## Thomas9904 (20. Januar 2018)

*AW: Wilde vs. Hänel - Duell der Zanderspezies*



pennfanatic schrieb:


> Schätze erst muss dies tun, sonst ist der Job weg.....


Deswegen nennt mans Profi...

Wie viele Kröten muss jeder von euch schlucken im Beruf vom Chef oder "weil sichs so gehört" - nur mal so zum überlegen..


----------



## Fruehling (20. Januar 2018)

*AW: Wilde vs. Hänel - Duell der Zanderspezies*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Deswegen nennt mans Profi...
> 
> Wie viele Kröten muss jeder von euch schlucken im Beruf vom Chef oder "weil sichs so gehört" - nur mal so zum überlegen..



Der Vergleich hinkt gewaltig!


----------



## Thomas9904 (20. Januar 2018)

*AW: Wilde vs. Hänel - Duell der Zanderspezies*



Kanaleristo schrieb:


> In den früheren Videos war es aber genau dieser Matze Koch, der immer betont hat, er mache keine Werbung. Da war er noch hauptberuflich Drucker und hat die Filmerei nebenberuflich betrieben.
> 
> Plötzlich sind aber alle seine Weisheiten nicht mehr gültig, seit er bei Balzer unter Vertrag steht. Klar, das muss er dann auch tun und ist nachvollziehbar.
> 
> ...



Und??

Im Job machste was Dein Chef will und anschafft - oder wenn selbständig - was Deine Kunden wollen.. 

So ist das nunmal..

Ob bei einem Matze Koch, Sebastian Hänel oder Veit Wilde, bei Dir oder mir...


----------



## pennfanatic (20. Januar 2018)

*AW: Wilde vs. Hänel - Duell der Zanderspezies*

Schade nicht wahr.
Aber das geht denen alle so.
Wessen Brot ich ess, dessen Lied sing ich.
Heißt es doch so schön


----------



## kati48268 (20. Januar 2018)

*AW: Wilde vs. Hänel - Duell der Zanderspezies*

Der Thread ist gute 10 Stunden alt, man schaue sich mal die Traffic an:

*ü4000 Klicks - ü100 Antworten
Und 95% davon sagen, "Profis interessieren sie überhaupt nicht"*

*Genau mein Humor *:m


----------



## Thomas9904 (20. Januar 2018)

*AW: Wilde vs. Hänel - Duell der Zanderspezies*



kati48268 schrieb:


> *ü4000 Klicks - ü100 Antworten
> Und 95% davon sagen, "Profis interessieren sie überhaupt nicht"*
> 
> *Genau mein Humor *:m


----------



## Fruehling (20. Januar 2018)

*AW: Wilde vs. Hänel - Duell der Zanderspezies*



kati48268 schrieb:


> ...*Und 95% davon sagen, "Profis interessieren sie überhaupt nicht"*...



Lese ich genau 0 Mal.


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 150887 (20. Januar 2018)

*AW: Wilde vs. Hänel - Duell der Zanderspezies*



kati48268 schrieb:


> Der Thread ist gute 10 Stunden alt, man schaue sich mal die Traffic an:
> 
> *ü4000 Klicks - ü100 Antworten
> Und 95% davon sagen, "Profis interessieren sie überhaupt nicht"*
> ...



Ja, ja, die eigenen Witze sind immer die Besten. Warum solltest du das anders sehen:m


----------



## kati48268 (20. Januar 2018)

*AW: Wilde vs. Hänel - Duell der Zanderspezies*



kati48268 schrieb:


> Man muss die ganze "Szenerie", auch in FB & Co., nicht toll finden, aber ich bin froh, dass es so was gibt.
> Je mehr Angeln als Thema rumgeistert, umso besser.
> Auch wenn einen selbst nicht jeder Hype anspringt. Die Geschmäcker sind halt verschieden.


Es muss viel mehr Profis/Promis geben.
Und auch solche kontrastreichen Gegenüberstellungen sind doch spannend.

Selbstverständlich ist Angeln oft Wettbewerb, da können verblendete Schützer & Verbandsprediger das noch so sehr als Ketzerei darstellen; es ist falsch, unrealistisch, weltfremd, verlogen.
Wenn man mit einem Freund angelt, gerade spinnfischen, geht das doch schnell spielerisch in die Richtung: _"wer hat den Längsten, wer hat die Meisten"._
Und wenn man das halt wie hier, 2 Konkurrenten machen lässt, die sich sowieso nicht grün sind, unter schön hohem medialen Druck,... dann wird halts etwas rustikaler & ruppiger.
Völlig ok.


----------



## allegoric (20. Januar 2018)

*AW: Wilde vs. Hänel - Duell der Zanderspezies*

Die bei F&F haben alles richtig gemacht! Viele reden drüber, viele werden genau diese Zeitachrift kaufen und das ist doch schon was tolles in. meinen Augen. Gerade die beiden Prügelknaben auszusuchen, hat doch wirklich Unterhaltungswert. Die meisten Angelfilme odwr Berichte bestehen doch nur noch aus "möglichst viele, große Fische in die. Kamera halten". da ist doch so ein Duell super . Hat Bildniveau und das heißt ja auch Unterhaltung, eben flacher


----------



## allegoric (20. Januar 2018)

Kanaleristo schrieb:


> In den früheren Videos war es aber genau dieser Matze Koch, der immer betont hat, er mache keine Werbung. Da war er noch hauptberuflich Drucker und hat die Filmerei nebenberuflich betrieben.
> 
> Plötzlich sind aber alle seine Weisheiten nicht mehr gültig, seit er bei Balzer unter Vertrag steht. Klar, das muss er dann auch tun und ist nachvollziehbar.
> 
> ...



Wie wahr


----------



## Gast (20. Januar 2018)

*AW: Wilde vs. Hänel - Duell der Zanderspezies*



Kanaleristo schrieb:


> In den früheren Videos war es aber genau dieser Matze Koch, der immer betont hat, er mache keine Werbung. Da war er noch hauptberuflich Drucker und hat die Filmerei nebenberuflich betrieben.
> Plötzlich sind aber alle seine Weisheiten nicht mehr gültig, seit er bei Balzer unter Vertrag steht. Klar, das muss er dann auch tun und ist nachvollziehbar.


Was interessiert mich mein Geschwätz von gestern |bla:


----------



## Hezaru (20. Januar 2018)

*AW: Wilde vs. Hänel - Duell der Zanderspezies*

Falls ich rechtzeitig in den Angelladen komme kauf ich das Heft.
Schau mir beide gern an auf YT.
Ein Wettkampf wer hat die meisten, die längsten? Jawohl! :g


----------



## hans albers (20. Januar 2018)

*AW: Wilde vs. Hänel - Duell der Zanderspezies*

gähn.... brauch ich nicht...


----------



## pennfanatic (20. Januar 2018)

*AW: Wilde vs. Hänel - Duell der Zanderspezies*

Diese Wettkämpfe....
Auch auf den fünf DVD s ...
Pure sch .......
Schaue ich nie an. Sind zum k.......


----------



## Peter_Piper (21. Januar 2018)

*AW: Wilde vs. Hänel - Duell der Zanderspezies*



rippi schrieb:


> Wahrscheinlich würde immer dieser rippi (oder wie dieser gutaussehende und beliebteste User des anglerboards heißt) gewinnen.


Sorry, aber damit meinst du sicherlich mich! 

Zurück zum eigentlichen Thema: Eins muss man der Redaktion/dem Verlag lassen: Marketing at its best!


----------



## lute (21. Januar 2018)

*AW: Wilde vs. Hänel - Duell der Zanderspezies*



pennfanatic schrieb:


> Diese Wettkämpfe....
> Auch auf den fünf DVD s ...
> Pure sch .......
> Schaue ich nie an. Sind zum k.......



Ich schaue sie mir gerne an, wobei viele Angler die ich dort gerne sehen würde leider mit der Sache abgeschlossen haben, wie z.B. Jörg Strehlow, der meiner Meinung nach mit Abstand sympathischste Angler in der Öffentlichkeit. 
Dieser hat aus ähnlichen Gründen mit der Sache abgehakt wie Hänel, wenn man Hänels Statement auf Facebook als Anhaltspunkt nimmt. So hat Jörg es 2016 in einem persönlichen Gespräch beiläufig erwähnt.

Auch der Abgang von Horst Hennings als Schiri ist meiner Meinung nach ein großer Qualitätsverlust.


Eine Entwicklung ist eindeutig zu erkennen, von Babs zu Melle, Big L, Johnny und Co. spricht für sich. Für mich persönlich keine schöne Entwicklung.

Bleibt die Frage offen, ob die F&F überhaupt noch eine andere Wahl hat, wenn andere bekannte Angler sich die "Profi-Liga" nicht mehr geben wollen.


----------



## Minimax (21. Januar 2018)

*AW: Wilde vs. Hänel - Duell der Zanderspezies*



lute schrieb:


> Eine Entwicklung ist eindeutig zu erkennen, von Babs zu Melle, Big L, Johnny und Co. spricht für sich. Für mich persönlich keine schöne Entwicklung.
> 
> Bleibt die Frage offen, ob die F&F überhaupt noch eine andere Wahl hat, wenn andere bekannte Angler sich die "Profi-Liga" nicht mehr geben wollen.



Vielleicht ists keine Not, sondern die F&F bedient eine Nachfrage des Publikums, so im Sinne von jünger, wilder, eher durch Facebook und Youtube bekannt?


----------



## geomas (21. Januar 2018)

*AW: Wilde vs. Hänel - Duell der Zanderspezies*



Minimax schrieb:


> Vielleicht ists keine Not, sondern die F&F bedient eine Nachfrage des Publikums, so im Sinne von jünger, wilder, eher durch Facebook und Youtube bekannt?



So eine „Ranschmeiße” an die jüngere Kundschaft kann schnell nach hinten losgehen.


----------



## Minimax (21. Januar 2018)

*AW: Wilde vs. Hänel - Duell der Zanderspezies*



geomas schrieb:


> So eine „Ranschmeiße” an die jüngere Kundschaft kann schnell nach hinten losgehen.



ja, was sollen die Redakteure machen? Der Kundenstamm ist überaltert, sieht man ja auch im Board: Die älteren Angler kaufen kaum noch die Zeitschriften (aus guten Gründen). Sieht man auch am Layout (prima) oder an der Leserduzung (schlimm), oder an neuen Projekten wie am Haken, das aspektorientiert von den etablierten Zeitschriften fleissig plagiiert wird.


----------



## Franz_16 (21. Januar 2018)

*AW: Wilde vs. Hänel - Duell der Zanderspezies*



Nordlichtangler schrieb:


> Am Ende solcher Videos fehlt einfach total das gemeinsame Grillen und Braten des Fanges :m,
> damit auch der eigentliche Sinn und Zweck der Anglerei ...



Auch dazu gibt es eine Geschichte in der Geschichte  

Der Zander von Veit wurde lt. seinen Angaben verwertet. Sebastian hat ihn mitgenommen. 

Ob ihm ausgerechnet dieser Zander geschmeckt hat?


----------



## Thomas9904 (21. Januar 2018)

*AW: Wilde vs. Hänel - Duell der Zanderspezies*

Vielleicht sollten die einfach mal zusammen kochen?

Würde doch auch ein nettes Video geben ;-)


----------



## fishhawk (21. Januar 2018)

*AW: Wilde vs. Hänel - Duell der Zanderspezies*



> Der Zander von Veit wurde lt. seinen Angaben verwertet. Sebastian hat ihn mitgenommen.



Was hätte man mit dem Fisch auch sonst machen sollen?



> Herbert Zierfisch



Das ist doch der Angler, dessen Zander schon keine Glubschaugen mehr haben sondern buchstäblich Stielaugen.

Wenn der schon als positives Beispiel gilt, ist das kein Kompliment für den Rest der Promis.


----------



## HD1 (21. Januar 2018)

*AW: Wilde vs. Hänel - Duell der Zanderspezies*

Für mich persönlich sind beide nur Schaumschläger und keine wahren Profis.
Ich bin Abonennt der FuF,leider wird sie immer fader und alles wird hundertmal durchgekaut und das Angeln versucht neu zu erfinden.
Birger und Jan müssten mehr Artikel verfassen,diese beiden sind noch autendische Angler die sich alles selbst erarbeiten.


----------



## ajotas (21. Januar 2018)

*AW: Wilde vs. Hänel - Duell der Zanderspezies*

In den letzten Beiträgen kommt's hier auch für mich auf den Punkt.

Ich fühl mich nicht alt (dieses Jahr kommt der 40te), aber mir wird's auch zu bunt.

Warum kann man das Gehopse vom Veit nicht einfach rausschneiden, wenn man's schon nicht mehr rückgängig machen kann. Ok, kann ja mal passieren. Ich mag den Sebastian auch lieber, muss aber nicht Veit deswegen ******* finden. Wobei das Gehopse jetzt überhaupt nicht meinen Geschmack trifft......

Da man hier ja offen schreiben darf: ich hatte jetzt 3 oder 4 Jahre das FF-Abo, habs vor kurzem beendet.

Weshalb?
- zu viel Wiederholung
- zu wenige wirkliche Experten-Tipps (kaum mal was, was einen wirklich weiter bringt, ich persönlich bin Allrounder, hab noch Interesse, was für strömungsstarke und schwierige Gewässer in Punkto Grundmontagen zu lernen (und bitte nicht nur eine Standardvariante - hier könnte man tolle Videos zu machen, stattdessen wird an Pille-Palle-Poldern rumgewandert)
- Zanderkönig: Stichwort: unlimitierte Limitierung
- Abo-Vorteil vor einigen Jahren: "Profiliga"
(fand ich ne Weile unterhaltsam, dachte, da kommt mal was zum Lernen.....Resümeee: nö, ziemlich wenig kam da); irgendwann war der Abo-Vorteil dann dahin, Profiliga gab's auch schnell wieder im Zeitschriften-Handel, dazu auch mal gratis ne "Norwegen" oder Kutter & Küste, die ich als Abonnent nicht mit erhalten habe.
- irgendwie war auch der Zielfisch-DVD -Abo-Vorteil ziemlich enttäuschend. Ich bin mir sogar nicht mal sicher, ob ich da alles Versprochene erhalten habe. Kann mich über die mindestens 3 Jahre Abo nur an 1 gute DVD erinnern. Predator Tour kam noch, war zeitlglich aber schon im Netz zu sehen.

Also, wenn ich das Abo als Vorteil bewerbe, muss auch der versprochene Vorteil dabei sein (und nicht nur die Vergünstigung und postalische Zustellung). Aber insgesamt bin ich nach 3-4 Jahren auch übersatt, wenn sich 90% wiederholt.

Zu Matze Koch: weniger Prediger wäre mehr (manches passt, manches ist zu viel, oder er nicht 100% authentisch qualifiziert). Aber er macht auch nur seinen Job, ich bin da nicht so kleinlich. Er wäre jemand, der auch mal häufiger auf der FF-DVD was probieren sollte an schwierigeren Gewässern, und es muss ja auch nicht immer der Kapitale dabei rausspringen. Man kann ja auch mal mit dem ach so tollen Filmequipment schöne Regions-oder Angelplatz-Natur Aufnahmen machen (ohne allzu aufdringliche Nerv-Mukke). Dazu ne ehrliche, qualifizierte Reviervorstellung

Spannung erzeugen (auch ohne laute Nerv-Mukke), Montage durchprobieren, usw....
statt Hecht / Zander / Barsch - Standard -Gummi- Fickerei in Holland in der 300tausendsten Wiederholung.


----------



## harzsalm (21. Januar 2018)

*AW: Wilde vs. Hänel - Duell der Zanderspezies*

Die Angelzeitschriften können es nicht allen Lesern recht machen.

Man sollte einfach mehr Toleranz  aufweisen und sie nur zur Unterhaltung lesen.Auch müssen, wie hier richtig interpretiert wurde,die Fachjournalisten sich alles, sicher auch als  Einzelkämpfer, vieles selbst hart erarbeiten.


----------



## lute (21. Januar 2018)

*AW: Wilde vs. Hänel - Duell der Zanderspezies*



Minimax schrieb:


> Vielleicht ists keine Not, sondern die F&F bedient eine Nachfrage des Publikums, so im Sinne von jünger, wilder, eher durch Facebook und Youtube bekannt?



Vielleicht. Nur ob das ganze sinnvoll ist? Die jüngeren (Teenager) ziehen halt ein kostenloses Video auf Youtube vor, da wird sich wohl kaum jemand hinsetzen und das Magazin lesen, geschweige denn so viel Geld dafür ausgeben. Sieht man ja auch am Altersdurchschnitt im Forum. Hier bekommt man bei Fagen in der Regel vollkommen kostenlos eine top Beratung, dafür müßte man sich aber hinsetzen, lesen und schreiben.

Wenn man mit dieser Taktik die etwas älteren Kunden vergrault und kaum Kunden der jüngeren Generation ran holt, ist das ganze langfristig zum scheitern verurteilt. 

Ich denke, ohne Matze K. würden die bereits vorhandenen  Jungkunden ganz schnell abspringen und man wäre wieder auf die ältere Generation angewiesen.


----------



## hans albers (21. Januar 2018)

*AW: Wilde vs. Hänel - Duell der Zanderspezies*



> Sieht man ja auch am Altersdurchschnitt im Forum. Hier bekommt man bei  Fagen in der Regel vollkommen kostenlos eine top Beratung, dafür müßte  man sich aber hinsetzen, lesen und schreiben.




das ist richtig, anzumerken wäre sicherlich 
auch die nicht mehr zeitgerechte aufmachung des forums /bzw. das altbackende design.

(ps. ich nutze beides, youtube (wenns mich interessiert) 

und foren zum austausch mit kollegen, erfahrungen teilen.


----------



## Gast (21. Januar 2018)

*AW: Wilde vs. Hänel - Duell der Zanderspezies*

Solch eine "Profiliga" ist eben ein Aufmacher um Leser zu gewinnen.
Lernen kann man da nichts von.
Wenn Jungangler etwas lernen möchten sollten sie weder Zeitschriften kaufen, noch sich hunderte You Tube Videos reinziehen.
Dann lieber mal mit einem erfahrenen Angler zusammen angeln gehen und diesen mit den Fragen löchern die einem wichtig sind.
Da lernt man sicher mehr als von jedem Profi der seine Tipps in Videos oder Zeitschriften zu seinem Besten gibt.
Wissen vermittelt man am besten am Wasser, alles andere ist Theorie.


----------



## kati48268 (21. Januar 2018)

*AW: Wilde vs. Hänel - Duell der Zanderspezies*

Ich finde, die Profi-Liga war eine wirklich gute Idee.
Man sieht "live", was die Herren Promis drauf haben oder auch nicht, auch an ihnen unbekannten Gewässern.
Ich find's geil, wie die um jeden Fisch kämpfen, nicht viel anderes als jeder andere Angler auch.
Das ist realer als jeder über Wochen zurechtgeschnippelte Filmbeitrag, wo mit drei Würfen vier Meterfische gefangen werden.
Und es ist teilweise auch beeindruckend was manche können und eben doch unter schwierigen Bedingungen noch zum Erfolg kommen.
Der Wettbewerbsgedanke dabei bringt eine schöne Spannung dazu.




Kanaleristo schrieb:


> Genauso nachvollziehbar ist dann aber auch ein Glaubwürdigkeitsproblem, welches sich bei den Kunden einnistet. Er stand nämlich einmal für: "Einer von uns" der sagt "seine ehrliche Meinung" und er lässt sich "nicht verbiegen". Das war einmal.
> Ab zu Balzer und er ist auch nur noch ein Werbe-Clown


Ein Freund von mir, ein sehr bekannter Angler, 
brachte beim Anblick eines MK-Fotos mal den Spruch, _
"das ist doch der Typ, der den Matze Koch spielt"_. :m


----------



## hans albers (21. Januar 2018)

*AW: Wilde vs. Hänel - Duell der Zanderspezies*



> Solch eine "Profiliga" ist eben ein Aufmacher um Leser zu gewinnen.
> Lernen kann man da nichts von.
> Wenn Jungangler etwas lernen möchten sollten sie weder Zeitschriften kaufen, noch sich hunderte You Tube Videos reinziehen.
> Dann lieber mal mit einem erfahrenen Angler zusammen angeln gehen und diesen mit den Fragen löchern die einem wichtig sind.
> ...



yap.. sehe ich ähnlich...


----------



## pennfanatic (21. Januar 2018)

*AW: Wilde vs. Hänel - Duell der Zanderspezies*

Die profiliga fand ich sehr langweilig.
Hab das mal beim Kumpel auf DVD gesehen.
Mach das aus ...
Habe ich gleich gesagt.
Hat doch nix mit angeln zu tun, nur show


----------



## Toni_1962 (21. Januar 2018)

*AW: Wilde vs. Hänel - Duell der Zanderspezies*



Der_Barschangler schrieb:


> Solch eine "Profiliga" ist eben ein Aufmacher um Leser zu gewinnen.
> Lernen kann man da nichts von.
> Wenn Jungangler etwas lernen möchten sollten sie weder Zeitschriften kaufen, noch sich hunderte You Tube Videos reinziehen.
> Dann lieber mal mit einem erfahrenen Angler zusammen angeln gehen und diesen mit den Fragen löchern die einem wichtig sind.
> ...



Und das Geld für die Zeitschrift lieber als Beitrag für einen guten Wobbler nehmen!


----------



## Thomas9904 (21. Januar 2018)

*AW: Wilde vs. Hänel - Duell der Zanderspezies*



pennfanatic schrieb:


> nur show


Was sonst? 

Wie Bundesliga..
No Business like Show Business..

passt schon...

Gibt welche die das gerne gucken oder lesen mit der Profiliga:
Klasse, dass es das gibt...

Gibt welche, die juckts und interessierts nicht oder finden es eh schlecht:
Die müssens nicht angucken/lesen (wirklich nicht, gibt keine Zwang!!!)..


----------



## kati48268 (21. Januar 2018)

*AW: Wilde vs. Hänel - Duell der Zanderspezies*



pennfanatic schrieb:


> nur show


Eben nicht.
Im Vergleich zu anderen Filmen ist genau diese Geschichte viel realistischer, zumindest was das reine Angeln & die Fänge angeht.


----------



## Casso (21. Januar 2018)

*AW: Wilde vs. Hänel - Duell der Zanderspezies*

Es war auch nur eine Frage der Zeit bis dieses Thema auch hier im Anglerboard auftaucht. Zumindest macht eine Diskussion hier vermutlich mehr Spaß als auf der Facebook-Seite der Fisch&Fang. Von daher werde ich auch hier mein Statement zu dem Thema abgeben.

Ich war drei Jahre Abonnent der Fisch&Fang und habe sie mittlerweile gekündigt. Die Gründe nannten einige User schon auf den vorherigen Seiten. Unterm Strich waren es für mich jeden Monat dieselben Texte, Filme und Protagonisten. Dazu dann noch die immer stärker werdenden internen Produktplatzierungen (Zanderkönig, usw.). Für mich völlig uninteressant geworden.

Den Vogel hat die Redaktion dann aber mit der Aufnahme von Veit Wilde in das Heft abgeschossen. Zum einen der Beitrag über die 13 Zanderthesen und dann der Auftritt in der Profiliga. In meinen Augen ein total unsympathischer Zeitgenosse der in der Öffentlichkeit nichts zu suchen hat. Das hat die Vergangenheit mehr als deutlich bewiesen. Ich will von dem Herrn Wilde weder etwas lesen noch etwas hören. Um Fishing Tackle Max mache ich einen großen Bogen da Herr Wilde ja mittlerweile das Aushängeschild ist und um den Blinker ebenfalls. Da kann mir das Abo auch noch so günstiger angeboten werden. Nie und nimmer! 

Auch das sich Veit Wilde nun als Opfer und gleichzeitigen Gutmenschen darstellt ist für mich heuchlerisch und zeigt seinen fehlenden Charakter. In den sozialen Medien huldigt er Sebastian Hänel Respekt für seine Fairness, wohingegen er ihn auf der DVD permanent angeht und provoziert. Klar sind die beiden Rivalen aber sowas gehört sich dann nicht. Auch wie er sich in den diversen Beiträgen unter anderem hier im Anglerboard vor einiger Zeit aufspielt und als unantastbar darstellt. Gerne würde ich dem Knaben mal unter vier Augen gegenübertreten.

Für die Fisch&Fang gilt übrigens dasselbe. Die letzten drei Zeitschriften meines Abos (endet im Mai) werden postwendend in der Altpapier-Tonne landen. Lesen werde ich das Heftchen nicht mehr. Schuld daran sind zum Teil auch die Reaktionen seitens Autoren und Redaktion auf Facebook. Unglaublich was man dort lesen muss und für mich alles andere als eine Überzeugung.


----------



## bombe20 (21. Januar 2018)

*AW: Wilde vs. Hänel - Duell der Zanderspezies*

ich sehe das ganze nicht so kritisch gerade wenn es darum geht, die jugend aus dem keller zu bekommen. die brauchen ansporn und motivation. wegen mir auch durch diese beiden protagonisten.
die ernüchterung erfolgt dann meist am wasser, entzaubert aber auch die glitzerwelt der "profiliga" und hilft zurück in die realität.

@thomas
steht nich noch ein, mit der kamera begleitetes, gemeinsames angeln von veit wilde und asphaltmonster aus?


----------



## lute (21. Januar 2018)

*AW: Wilde vs. Hänel - Duell der Zanderspezies*



kati48268 schrieb:


> Eben nicht.
> Im Vergleich zu anderen Filmen ist genau diese Geschichte viel realistischer, zumindest was das reine Angeln & die Fänge angeht.



Stimmt genau. Darum wird dann auch gerne im Schongebiet geangelt, im Hechtrevier mit dünnen Fluoro, die Schnur des anderen überworfen, von Buhne zu Buhne gesprintet um als erster am Gleithang zu stehen usw. 

Hier sind die Möglichkeiten zum Betrügen durch Videoschnitt sehr gering und der Druck ist somit enorm hoch. Das viele der Teilnehmer um jeden Preis das Dingen gewinnen wollen, hat mir ein Teilnehmer mal persönlich geschildert.


----------



## Arne0109 (21. Januar 2018)

*AW: Wilde vs. Hänel - Duell der Zanderspezies*

Casso :m:m
Genauso so seh ich es auch.

 Abo läuft leider noch nen Jahr aber dann ist Schluss:

 Habe bei Youtube den Trailer kommentiert.Kam von FuF nur eine schwächelnde Antwort mit Verweis auf Karpfenangler FB bin ich nicht deswegen weis ich auch nicht was da geschrieben steht
Beste Grüße


----------



## rippi (21. Januar 2018)

*AW: Wilde vs. Hänel - Duell der Zanderspezies*

Ich finde das erwähnte Printmedium muss jetzt weiter auf Eskalation beim Publikum setzen und auf ihren DVDs, die neue Serie "Veit Hänel & Sebastian Wilde - Ein unschlagbares Duo" einführen. Hierbei wohnen die Titelfiguren in einer WG und müssen täglich neue Herausforderungen meistern. Einer sollte dann immer Nachtschicht und einer Frühschicht haben. In der Tageszeit sollen dann beide auf einen bestimmten Zielfisch angeln und wenn diese ihn fangen und der andere nicht, so muss derjenige den dreckigen Kühlschrank putzen oder so ähnlich. Außerdem sollten beide das Gimmick besitzen, das sie vom Beruf Minenarbeiter sind, die die anderen Minenarbeiter immer mit Angelweisheiten wie "Sitze und lausche, dann fängste die Karausche" nerven. Die Serie sollte zudem in der Zukunft, genauer in den 2019er Jahren spielen. Das wäre doch mal was.


----------



## Naturliebhaber (21. Januar 2018)

*AW: Wilde vs. Hänel - Duell der Zanderspezies*

Ich habe 2 Ausgaben F&F (Dezember & Januar) nach einem Einkauf beim Gerlinger geschenkt bekommen. Ich bin ehrlich gesagt erschüttert über die Qualität. Inhaltlich auf einem Niveau der BILD, nur für Angler. Keine seriösen Hintergrund-Informationen zu aktuellen Angler-bezogenen Themen, für mich als ganz normalen Kopftopfangler überhaupt keine interessanten Beiträge, viel Werbung und schrille Aufmachung. Beide Hefte sind nach 5 Minuten überfliegen im Papierkorb gelandet. Aber vielleicht steht die Masse ja genau auf diese Machart.


----------



## hanzz (21. Januar 2018)

*AW: Wilde vs. Hänel - Duell der Zanderspezies*



rippi schrieb:


> Ich finde das erwähnte Printmedium muss jetzt weiter auf Eskalation beim Publikum setzen und auf ihren DVDs, die neue Serie "Veit Hänel & Sebastian Wilde - Ein unschlagbares Duo" einführen. Hierbei wohnen die Titelfiguren in einer WG und müssen täglich neue Herausforderungen meistern. Einer sollte dann immer Nachtschicht und einer Frühschicht haben. In der Tageszeit sollen dann beide auf einen bestimmten Zielfisch angeln und wenn diese ihn fangen und der andere nicht, so muss derjenige den dreckigen Kühlschrank putzen oder so ähnlich. Außerdem sollten beide das Gimmick besitzen, das sie vom Beruf Minenarbeiter sind, die die anderen Minenarbeiter immer mit Angelweisheiten wie "Sitze und lausche, dann fängste die Karausche" nerven. Die Serie sollte zudem in der Zukunft, genauer in den 2019er Jahren spielen. Das wäre doch mal was.


Get the fuck out of my Buhne 
oder
Das Elbecamp - ich bin ein Veith, holt mich hier raus


----------



## fishhawk (21. Januar 2018)

*AW: Wilde vs. Hänel - Duell der Zanderspezies*

DSDSA - mit Castingshows an allen größeren Gewässern und Recall in Hafen Hamburg, Bodden etc. .

Lustig, wenn dann aus Versehen echte "Castingsportler" antanzen.


----------



## Kochtopf (21. Januar 2018)

*AW: Wilde vs. Hänel - Duell der Zanderspezies*



Naturliebhaber schrieb:


> Ich habe 2 Ausgaben F&F (Dezember & Januar) nach einem Einkauf beim Gerlinger geschenkt bekommen. Ich bin ehrlich gesagt erschüttert über die Qualität. Inhaltlich auf einem Niveau der BILD, nur für Angler. Keine seriösen Hintergrund-Informationen zu aktuellen Angler-bezogenen Themen, für mich als ganz normalen Kopftopfangler überhaupt keine interessanten Beiträge, viel Werbung und schrille Aufmachung. Beide Hefte sind nach 5 Minuten überfliegen im Papierkorb gelandet. Aber vielleicht steht die Masse ja genau auf diese Machart.


Ganz so schlimm sehe ich es nicht, wenn stui Sharpe übers friedfischen schreibt ist es jedesmal ein kleines highlight. Aber ja, die FuF baut ab, der Relaunch war unnötig


----------



## kati48268 (21. Januar 2018)

*AW: Wilde vs. Hänel - Duell der Zanderspezies*



Casso schrieb:


> Zumindest macht eine Diskussion hier vermutlich mehr Spaß als auf der Facebook-Seite der Fisch&Fang.


In der Tat.
Witzigerweise hat aber gerade das AB ja etwas den Ruf des "Randaleforums" (was wohl eher daran liegt, dass in anderen Foren nicht mal 10% so viel los wie hier).
Der Ton & das Niveau ist aber auf FB generell deutlich übler & niedriger, von youtube-Kommentarspalten möchte ich gar nicht reden, das Gestammel dort erschreckt mich nur noch.


----------



## Franz_16 (21. Januar 2018)

*AW: Wilde vs. Hänel - Duell der Zanderspezies*



> In den sozialen Medien huldigt er Sebastian Hänel Respekt für seine Fairness, wohingegen er ihn auf der DVD permanent angeht und provoziert.



Ich denke das mit dem "permanent angehen" siehst du etwas zu dramatisch. Es gab da von beiden Seiten hier und da mal ne kleine Spitze aber da war für mich jetzt nix dabei was irgendwie grob unter der Gürtellinie gewesen wäre o.ä. 

Und am Ende des Tages will, zumindest ich, bei solchen Formaten ja auch unterhalten werden - da gehört auch ein Spruch den der Gegner reinkriegt mal dazu.


----------



## phirania (21. Januar 2018)

*AW: Wilde vs. Hänel - Duell der Zanderspezies*

F & F hat doch alles erreicht.....:q
Ist mal  wieder in aller Munde,egal ob positiv oder negativ hauptsache die Kasse  klingelt.#6
Dann ist auch egal wer sich da zum Affen macht.#c


----------



## Kochtopf (21. Januar 2018)

*AW: Wilde vs. Hänel - Duell der Zanderspezies*



kati48268 schrieb:


> In der Tat.
> Witzigerweise hat aber gerade das AB ja etwas den Ruf des "Randaleforums" .



Ich glaube das hat u.a. was mit der mangelnden Verfügbarkeit von Blutdrucksenkenden Mitteln in Schw.. äh ich meine mit der beiträge sammelnden krankenkassenmafia zu tun  |rolleyes


----------



## fishhawk (21. Januar 2018)

*AW: Wilde vs. Hänel - Duell der Zanderspezies*



> F & F hat doch alles erreicht..



Dazu müsste man wissen, wie sich das Heft nun tatsächlich verkauft hat.

Nur wegen bashing im Internet zahlen die Anzeigenkunden nicht unbedingt.


----------



## fishhawk (21. Januar 2018)

*AW: Wilde vs. Hänel - Duell der Zanderspezies*



bombe20 schrieb:


> und die anglerische existenz des herrn wilde in frage gestell.



Wird doch wohl keiner bestreiten, dass Veit Wilde existiert und angelt.;+

Dass er ziemlich polarisiert ist bekannt. Da wäre es vielleicht klüger gewesen, einige Szenen rauszuschneiden.

Aber hat ihn doch keiner gezwungen, sich so zu verhalten. Dass das nicht jedem gefällt, muss man schon aushalten, wenn man in der Öffentlichkeit steht.

Ganz schuldlos ist er an seinem Ruf sicher nicht.


----------



## Deep Down (21. Januar 2018)

*AW: Wilde vs. Hänel - Duell der Zanderspezies*

Ich kauf mir die F&F nicht, gehe lieber Angeln und die Zeit aufm Klo ist schon von der Tageszeitung belegt!
Tja, was soll man machen?!


----------



## bombe20 (21. Januar 2018)

*AW: Wilde vs. Hänel - Duell der Zanderspezies*

@fishhawk
alles richtig. auf mich wirkt es aber immer ein bisschen befremdlich was hier passiert, wenn der name besagter person fällt. und das lässt mich teils amüsiert, teils ratlos vor dem rechner sitzen.


----------



## fishhawk (21. Januar 2018)

*AW: Wilde vs. Hänel - Duell der Zanderspezies*



> auf mich wirkt es aber immer ein bisschen befremdlich was hier passiert, wenn der name besagter person fällt.



Es gibt halt einige Namen, die richtig polarisieren. Und "hater" wird man schwieriger wieder los als "follower".

Aber ne gewisse Schuld kann man den besagten Personen nicht absprechen. Manche tun schon das ihre dazu, die Vorurteile noch zu bekräftigen.

Aber hier schauen wenigsten Moderatoren drauf, dass es im Rahmen bleibt.


----------



## phirania (21. Januar 2018)

*AW: Wilde vs. Hänel - Duell der Zanderspezies*



Deep Down schrieb:


> Ich kauf mir die F&F nicht, gehe lieber Angeln und die Zeit aufm Klo ist schon von der Tageszeitung belegt!
> Tja, was soll man machen?!





#6#6#6#6


----------



## knutwuchtig (21. Januar 2018)

*AW: Wilde vs. Hänel - Duell der Zanderspezies*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Wo ist der Unterschied zu Hoeneß und Daum und ähnlichen Kalibern ausm Fussball (ausser dass die mehr Kohle haben)??




beides sind Straftäter  ! bei aller Kohle ,möchte ich nicht einmal ansatzweise mit Koksern und Betrügern verglichen werden . wobei Würstchen Uli sich an seine eigenen Vorderungen halten sollte :*Kriminelle haben im Fussball nichts zu suchen!

*


----------



## Casso (21. Januar 2018)

*AW: Wilde vs. Hänel - Duell der Zanderspezies*



Franz_16 schrieb:


> Ich denke das mit dem "permanent angehen" siehst du etwas zu dramatisch. Es gab da von beiden Seiten hier und da mal ne kleine Spitze aber da war für mich jetzt nix dabei was irgendwie grob unter der Gürtellinie gewesen wäre o.ä.
> 
> Und am Ende des Tages will, zumindest ich, bei solchen Formaten ja auch unterhalten werden - da gehört auch ein Spruch den der Gegner reinkriegt mal dazu.



Ich rede auch nicht von "angehen" im Sinne von Beschimpfungen unterhalb der Gürtellinie. Aber wenn ich den Großteil der Laufzeit eines Films damit zubringe meinem Kontrahenten ein paar Seitenhiebe zu verteilen dann kauft mir die Respekt-Schiene im Nachhinein auch niemand mehr ab. Klar haben Hänel und Wilde eine Vorgeschichte und es sind bestimmt auch Worte gefallen die niemand mitbekommen hat. Dennoch muss das meiner Meinung nach in einem solchen Format nicht sein. Wettkampf hin oder her. Unterhaltung hin oder her. 

Und mal ehrlich, das der Großteil Deutschlands dem Herrn Wilde nicht auf´s Fell gucken kann ist uns allen denke ich klar. Das hat nun auch nichts mit seinem Verhalten auf der DVD der F&F zu tun. Er ist einfach rundum, von Kopf bis Fuß drüber und total unsympathisch. Eigentlich lebe ich nach dem Motto "Leben und Leben lassen", bei dem Herrn kann ich das leider nicht. Und da ist es für mich auch keine Unterhaltung mehr. Vor allem wenn es Veit Wilde gepaart mit Luis "Fanboy" Mendez ist. 

Da kann und will ich das Ganze nicht locker sehen. Tut mir leid.


----------



## Jamdoumo (22. Januar 2018)

*AW: Wilde vs. Hänel - Duell der Zanderspezies*

Ich hatte während des ganzen Matches eher das Gefühl, Luis ist pro Hänel und hat eher riesen Spass dran, dass er Veit "nass" macht.


----------



## Thomas9904 (22. Januar 2018)

*AW: Wilde vs. Hänel - Duell der Zanderspezies*

So lange und ausführlich und in der Gegensätzlichkeit wie das überall diskutiert wird (und unabhängig meiner persönlichen Meinung), kann ich mich eines Lobes an die Kollegen von FuF nicht erwehren:
Das habt ihr alles klasse und professionell gemacht und durchgezogen, so erregt man Aufmerksamkeit!


----------



## Fruehling (22. Januar 2018)

*AW: Wilde vs. Hänel - Duell der Zanderspezies*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> So lange und ausführlich und in der Gegensätzlichkeit wie das überall diskutiert wird (und unabhängig meiner persönlichen Meinung), kann ich mich eines Lobes an die Kollegen von FuF nicht erwehren:
> Das habt ihr alles klasse und professionell gemacht und durchgezogen, so erregt man Aufmerksamkeit!



Dann bleibt abzuwarten, ob sich die Entscheidungsträger beim Verlag trotz all ihrer Professionalität damit keinen (weiteren) Bärendienst erwiesen haben. Der bereits angedachte Vergleich mit der Bild-Zeitung zeigt ja, wohin die Reise schlimmstenfalls geht. 

@Kanaleristo
Oder so!


----------



## 50er-Jäger (22. Januar 2018)

*AW: Wilde vs. Hänel - Duell der Zanderspezies*



kati48268 schrieb:


> Nach vielen Jahren, in denen ich fast alle deutschen Angelzeitschriften im Abo hatte, hab ich sie nun auch alle gekündigt.
> Zeitlich bedingt stapeln sich die DVDs sowieso turmweise ungesehen und die Zahl der Artikel, die mich wirklich interessierten sank.
> Das liegt aber vermutlich daran, dass ich über Jahrzehnte extrem viel gelesen und ja auch selbst geschrieben habe, irgendwann ist man satt & das meiste ist sowieso eine ständige, jährliche Wiederholung.
> Habe mich aber ansonsten immer gut unterhalten &informiert gefühlt und auch die viel kritisierte Werbung störte mich kaum, denn oft genug ist diese auch informativ.
> ...



So siehts aus....

Auf der anderen Seite steht dann der "Artikelklau", angeln im Schongebiet usw usw, gerade deshalb haben diese Leute dann eben nix mehr dort zu suchen wo sie jetzt sind-die jungen Fans wissen nicht was alles abläuft die überblicken das noch nicht, da können die nix für, aber gerade deshalb bin ich der Meinung das solche Kasper aus den verkehr gezogen gehören.


----------



## Gast (22. Januar 2018)

*AW: Wilde vs. Hänel - Duell der Zanderspezies*

Morgen,
nicht nur unsere "Profiangler" stehen ständig unter Erfolgsdruck.
Printmedien gehen den Bach runter, so etwas wird in 20 Jahren kaum noch jemand in den Fingern halten, entsprechend ist der Druck groß jetzt noch neue Leser zu gewinnen.
Die Verantwortlichen müsse alles einsetzen was zur Verfügung steht.
Und wenn man 2 "Profiangler" aufeinander loslässt die sich nicht grün sind ist vorprogrammiert wie das abläuft.
Das ist eh nur das Letzte Zucken vor dem Aus, da haut man jetzt eben alles raus was man zu bieten hat.


----------



## Toni_1962 (22. Januar 2018)

*AW: Wilde vs. Hänel - Duell der Zanderspezies*



50er-Jäger schrieb:


> So siehts aus....
> 
> Auf der anderen Seite steht dann der "Artikelklau", angeln im Schongebiet usw usw, gerade deshalb haben diese Leute dann eben nix mehr dort zu suchen wo sie jetzt sind-die jungen Fans wissen nicht was alles abläuft die überblicken das noch nicht, da können die nix für, aber gerade deshalb bin ich der Meinung das solche Kasper aus den verkehr gezogen gehören.



Uns solange zumindest angelrufschädigende Profis (und nur um diese geht es mir) eine Plattform in den Print-Medien bekommen, gehört diese Plattform ignoriert, gar boykottiert.


----------



## Minimax (22. Januar 2018)

*AW: Wilde vs. Hänel - Duell der Zanderspezies*

So, ich hab das Filmchen nun auch gesehen (@F&F: ka-tsching).
 Ich muss sagen, ohne die Diskussion hier und den Artikel im Heft wär mir der "Skandal" gar nicht aufgefallen. Es ist halt ein Wettbewerb#c war auch nicht ununterhaltsam.
 hg
 Minmax


----------



## hans albers (22. Januar 2018)

*AW: Wilde vs. Hänel - Duell der Zanderspezies*

Edit:::
verlesen...


----------



## Mr.Drillinger (22. Januar 2018)

*AW: Wilde vs. Hänel - Duell der Zanderspezies*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> So lange und ausführlich und in der Gegensätzlichkeit wie das überall diskutiert wird (und unabhängig meiner persönlichen Meinung), kann ich mich eines Lobes an die Kollegen von FuF nicht erwehren:
> Das habt ihr alles klasse und professionell gemacht und durchgezogen, so erregt man Aufmerksamkeit!



Professionell ? Hast Du die falsche DVD erwischt ? Und die Kollegen dafür zu loben, finde ich unmöglich von dir !!!! Vielleicht stehst Du in deiner Position ja unter Zensur...so what !!!! Die Kritik bzw. die Fehler die hier von allen Beteiligten gemacht worden sind doch nicht wegzudiskutieren. Ich spare mir hier jetzt einmal die Aufzählung...das kann man auf den letzten 16 Seiten nachlesen....


----------



## Thomas9904 (22. Januar 2018)

*AW: Wilde vs. Hänel - Duell der Zanderspezies*

Weder falsche DVD noch falsches Heft - wie man an Dir sieht, wurde aber das Ziel Aufmerksamkeit erreicht.

Das ist professionell..


----------



## Toni_1962 (22. Januar 2018)

*AW: Wilde vs. Hänel - Duell der Zanderspezies*

Professionalität heißt letztendlich zum Kauf zu animieren;
nicht alleine, Aufmerksamkeit zu gewinnen

ersteres läßt sich zumindest jetzt nicht zwingend im Therad herauslesen;

es gibt die negative Aufmerksamkeit, die geschäftsschädigend ist:
Imageschaden, hervorgerufen durch große anhaltende negative Aufmerksamkeit, ist schwer zu beheben

Das alles ist dann Unprofessionalität geschuldet!


----------



## Ørret (22. Januar 2018)

*AW: Wilde vs. Hänel - Duell der Zanderspezies*



Toni_1962 schrieb:


> Professionalität heißt letztendlich zum Kauf zu animieren;
> nicht alleine, Aufmerksamkeit zu gewinnen
> 
> ersteres läßt sich zumindest jetzt nicht zwingend im Therad herauslesen;
> ...



So ist es.....das FuF dem Wilde überhaupt eine Plattform bietet führt zumindest bei mir dazu das ich mein erst vor kurzen abgeschlossenes Abo wieder kündigen werde.


----------



## hans albers (22. Januar 2018)

*AW: Wilde vs. Hänel - Duell der Zanderspezies*



> bei mir dazu das ich mein erst vor kurzen abgeschlossenes Abo wieder kündigen werde.




...|rolleyes


----------



## Fruehling (22. Januar 2018)

*AW: Wilde vs. Hänel - Duell der Zanderspezies*



Toni_1962 schrieb:


> Professionalität heißt letztendlich zum Kauf zu animieren;
> nicht alleine, Aufmerksamkeit zu gewinnen
> 
> ersteres läßt sich zumindest jetzt nicht zwingend im Therad herauslesen;
> ...



#6

Das meinte ich mit dem evtl. (weiteren) Bärendienst.


----------



## Gast (22. Januar 2018)

*AW: Wilde vs. Hänel - Duell der Zanderspezies*

Kann mich bitte mal jemand über den Herrn Wilde aufklären, was hat er verbrochen das er so gehasst wird ?
Was ist da vorgefallen ?
Gerne auch per PN.

Ich mag ihn so vom Typ her auch nicht sonderlich, wobei man ihn ja in den Medien kaum zu sehen bekommt.
Er versucht sich halt mit allen Mitteln zu verkaufen, so wie fast alle anderen auch.
Aber hier entsteht der Eindruck er wäre mit Anstand der unbeliebteste aller "Profiangler"


----------



## Professor Tinca (22. Januar 2018)

*AW: Wilde vs. Hänel - Duell der Zanderspezies*



Der_Barschangler schrieb:


> Aber hier entsteht der Eindruck er wäre mit Anstand der unbeliebteste aller "Profiangler"



Pro*m*iangler trifft's besser und mit Anstand hat er nix zu tun.

Aber ja der Eindruck ist durchaus berechtigt.|supergri|supergri|supergri


----------



## Thomas9904 (22. Januar 2018)

*AW: Wilde vs. Hänel - Duell der Zanderspezies*



Ørret schrieb:


> So ist es.....das FuF dem Wilde überhaupt eine Plattform bietet führt zumindest bei mir dazu das ich mein erst vor kurzen abgeschlossenes Abo wieder kündigen werde.



Die werden das ausrechnen, ob mehr gekündigt habe oder mehr neue Abos kommen...

Da würd ich wetten...


----------



## kati48268 (22. Januar 2018)

*AW: Wilde vs. Hänel - Duell der Zanderspezies*

"Aus gut informierter Quelle", wie es immer so schön heißt:
Die Profi-Liga selbst war für Redaktion & Verlag ein Riesenerfolg, auch wirtschaftlich.


----------



## hecht99 (22. Januar 2018)

*AW: Wilde vs. Hänel - Duell der Zanderspezies*

Ich schau mir die Profiliga eigentlich immer sehr gerne an! Wie oben schon erwähnt sieht man die "Schreiberlinge" auch mal in Alltagsstiuationen am Wasser und bekommt nicht einen Mitschnitt übers gesammte Jahr. Wenn ich an Partien wie Lock - Beyer (Beyer gratulierte fair und gestand Fehler ein), Didi gegen Ina Be, Ovens und Natsch (faires, munteres Angeln), Strewlos Niederlage gegen Beyer an der Elbe und viele mehr stand eigentlich Fairness immer im Vordergrund.
 Ein wenig Anstacheln... gehört für mich zum Angeln zu zweit immer dazu, da mach ich noch keinen einen Vorwurf. Aber wie der Wilde sich dann aufführt, Kommentare gibt und dem Boot hinterher rennt, geht für mich einfach zu weit. Ich sah ihn schon immer kritisch und unsympathisch (meine Meinung hab ich nicht nur vom Internet sondern auch auf Messen bekommen), aber nun ist es ganz aus.
 Die größte Fehlbesetzung ist übrigens der Schiedsrichter! Horst und Babs waren ein super Team die gerecht, fair und fachkundig die Liga geleitet haben. Das gleiche Niveau konnte auch Ina Be mithalten, die ich aber viel lieber Angeln sehen würde, da sie Didi damals stückzahlmäßig ganz schön in die Schranken weißen konnte.

 Nach 10 Jahren FuF - Abo wird es für mich langsam Zeit die Kündigung einzureichen!


----------



## 50er-Jäger (22. Januar 2018)

*AW: Wilde vs. Hänel - Duell der Zanderspezies*



Kanaleristo schrieb:


> Schaut man sich die Historie der Profi-Liga an:
> 
> Jan Lock, Claus Mittmann, Stefan Seuß, *Dietmar Isaiasch*, Jens Franke, Carina Brunkhorst, Jörg Strehlow, u.v.m. - alles Angler, deren fachliche Kompetenz unbestritten ist und die dazu Sympathieträger bei vielen Anglern sind.
> 
> ...



Diesen Herren bei den "Guten" auf zu zählen genauso fatal....

Massen an Glubschäugige werden released genauso wie dann um Köder zu bewerben mal eben ein völlig toter Fisch "gedrillt" werden muss....alles Pfeifen welche nicht mehr können als jeder andere auch, aber mit einem einzigen Vorteil, mehr Zeit am Wasser als der normalo arbeitende Angler.
Was da auf Kosten der Fische abgezogen wird ist völlig daneben.


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 150887 (22. Januar 2018)

*AW: Wilde vs. Hänel - Duell der Zanderspezies*



kati48268 schrieb:


> "Aus gut informierter Quelle", wie es immer so schön heißt:
> Die Profi-Liga selbst war für Redaktion & Verlag ein Riesenerfolg, auch wirtschaftlich.



Schon vor Jahren habei ich den Eindruck gewonnen, die FuF entwickelt sich zu einem Krämerladen, mit den vielen eingestreuten Angeboten.

Da konnte man schon vermuten, wie hart der Kampf ums Dasein bei diesen Printmedien ist.

Mit der Akzeptanz der Profiliga bot sich an, Köderboxen zusammen zu stellen, die die "bewährten" Köder der zurückliegenden Saison beinhalten.

Eine Winwin-Situation für Hersteller, Verlag und die Markenbotschafter.

Ähnlich verhält es sich ja auch bei Matze Koch, erst zur Marke aufgebaut und anschließend wirtschaftlich verwertet  in Zusammenarbeit mit Balzer.

So ist es nicht verwunderlich, wenn der Informationsgehalt der Fachzeitschriften sich der eines Versandhauskatalogs annähert.


----------



## hecht99 (22. Januar 2018)

*AW: Wilde vs. Hänel - Duell der Zanderspezies*



Testudo schrieb:


> Mit der Akzeptanz der Profiliga bot sich an, Köderboxen zusammen zu stellen, die die "bewährten" Köder der zurückliegenden Saison beinhalten.
> 
> Eine Winwin-Situation für Hersteller, Verlag und die Markenbotschafter.


 
 Zumindest hat man Live gesehen wie mit den Ködern ein Fisch gefangen wurde und man sieht aus 1. Hand, dass die "Promi-"Angler, die öfters am Wasser sind, diesen im Wettkampf angeln.
 Auch wenn ichs mir nicht kaufe, immer noch besser für den Endverbraucher als irgendwelche Lügentexte im Katalog...


----------



## TrevorMcCox (22. Januar 2018)

*AW: Wilde vs. Hänel - Duell der Zanderspezies*

Unfassbar wie ein DVD-Beitrag und ein Print-Feature die Gemüter hier erhitzen. Zwischendurch wird den Werbegesichtern der Angelbranche noch vorgeworfen, dass sie tatsächlich Angelgeräte bewerben und Wendehälse sind. Und dann sind da noch die abartigen Youtuber deren Beitrag zur Angelwelt kostenlose Videos, untermalt mit ätzenden Musik, zahlreichen Jumpcuts und Fisch auf Fisch Sequenzen darstellt (gespickt mit Werbung für die eigenen Affenköder). 

Man kann die Kirche auch mal im Dorf lassen. Die F&F hat letztes Jahr eine Leserumfrage gestartet die zu überraschend hoher Resonanz geführt hat. Das Spinnfischen und Karpfenangeln sind nun mal im Trend und ein Großteil der Leser findet sich dort wieder.  Und wenn ein Youtuber mit einigermaßen hochwertig produzierten Videos innerhalb von 3 Tagen ein Publikum von 50K+ erreicht ist es auch nicht verwerflich diesen als bekanntes Gesicht in die Profi Liga einzubauen.  Man kann vom Radiogesicht Wilde und dem Angel-Sachsen halten was man will aber seinen Unmut auf die Zeitschrift zu übertragen und die Abokündigung als Konsequenz zu ziehen kann ich nicht verstehen. 

Die Beiträge sind nicht schlechter geworden im laufe der Jahre. Auch wenn viele Themen bereits mehrfach behandelt wurden nehme ich als Leser oft Anregungen mit. Die DVD war für mich nie ein Kaufargument. Lediglich eine unterhaltsame Beigabe.


----------



## Thomas9904 (22. Januar 2018)

*AW: Wilde vs. Hänel - Duell der Zanderspezies*



TrevorMcCox schrieb:


> Man kann die Kirche auch mal im Dorf lassen.


Damit wirste wohl einigen Widerspruch ernten  (nicht von mir!!) 
;-)))


----------



## Saltywata (22. Januar 2018)

*AW: Wilde vs. Hänel - Duell der Zanderspezies*

Es gibt viele zweischneidige Argumente bezüglich der Profiliga. Aufmerksamkeit vs Kommerzialisierung war der letzte Diskurs, welcher hier aufgemacht wurde. 

Was mich persönlich am meisten beim Nachdenken über die Profiliga beschäftigt hat ist die Verlagerung des Fokus, weg vom Fisch hin zum Angler. 

Eigentlich steht schließlich der Fisch beim Angeln im Vordergrund und nicht der Angler, denn all unser Streben gilt schließlich dem Flossenträger und nicht dem Typen der ihn rauszieht. Mir jedenfalls geht es so. 

Wenn man das einmal klar hat, kommt einem eine F&F mit ihrer zunehmenden Verlagerung auf Prominente Angler um so seltsamer vor. Schließlich könnten Häne und Wilde genauso gut auf dem Mond angeln. Man weiß nicht konkret an welcher Stelle gefischt wird, noch wie weit die Entfernung zwischen den Spots ist. Häufiger wird  auch von vorherigen Trainingstagen gesprochen, auch die Profis können wohl nicht zaubern. 

Das ist alles sowohl methodisch als auch inhaltlich soweit von meiner eigenen Realität weg, da kann ich mir die Zeitschrift auch sparen, weil wenn deren Arbeitsweise nicht mit meinem Hobby ansatzweise zu tun hat, wozu soll ich dann die Artikel überhaupt lesen oder ein Filmchen gucken? - Letztlich sind die Fische nur Mittel zum Zweck, wie der Ball beim Fußball.

Der Fisch muss aber Zweck des Angelns sein, das schließt C&R für mich nicht aus, aber ich sehe das in diesem Film als nicht gegeben an. Denn da versuchen zwei Typen den anderen zu besiegen in dem sie noch einen drauf legen und ihre persönlichen Animositäten aneinander auslassen.


----------



## kati48268 (22. Januar 2018)

*AW: Wilde vs. Hänel - Duell der Zanderspezies*



Saltywata schrieb:


> ... die Verlagerung des Fokus, weg vom Fisch hin zum Angler...


Interessanter Aspekt...


----------



## Minimax (22. Januar 2018)

*AW: Wilde vs. Hänel - Duell der Zanderspezies*



TrevorMcCox schrieb:


> Unfassbar wie ein DVD-Beitrag und ein Print-Feature die Gemüter hier erhitzen.
> [...]
> Lediglich eine unterhaltsame Beigabe.



 Ein wohltuender Beitrag#6

 hg
 Minimax


----------



## Professor Tinca (22. Januar 2018)

*AW: Wilde vs. Hänel - Duell der Zanderspezies*



Saltywata schrieb:


> .... ist die Verlagerung des Fokus, weg vom Fisch hin zum Angler. ....




So ne Art Angelcasting Show bei der ein Angelkönig(vgl. Dschungelkönig) gepuscht und bekannt gemacht wird um seinen Marktwert zu steigern also?|kopfkrat#t


----------



## lute (22. Januar 2018)

*AW: Wilde vs. Hänel - Duell der Zanderspezies*



Terence Drill schrieb:


> So ne Art Angelcasting Show bei der ein Angelkönig(vgl. Dschungelkönig) gepuscht und bekannt gemacht wird um seinen Marktwert zu steigern also?|kopfkrat#t



So jedenfalls dürften es wohl die Teilnehmer sehen, was sollte sonst einen dazu bringen, durch halb Deutschland zu fahren, einschließlich ein paar Tage Aufenthalt im letzten Kuhkaff. Die Gage wird wohl nicht subtropisch hoch sein, hier steht die Eigenvermarktung ganz klar im Vordergrund. Eine Ausnahme bilden die Wildcast-Teilnehmer.


----------



## Franz_16 (23. Januar 2018)

*AW: Wilde vs. Hänel - Duell der Zanderspezies*

Es gibt Neuigkeiten.

Ich habs noch nicht gesehen - aber hier mal das Video:

[youtube1]1fBaAf7t_4M[/youtube1]

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1fBaAf7t_4M


----------



## Franky (23. Januar 2018)

*AW: Wilde vs. Hänel - Duell der Zanderspezies*

Der Satz "Ein Schiedsrichter muss auch mal sticheln" von dem Herrn ganz rechts in der Runde passt m. E. ja mal gar nicht... Ein Schiedsrichter hat gefälligste die Schnauze zu halten und darauf zu achten, dass Regeln eingehalten werden. Nicht mehr - nicht weniger! Damit die eine oder andere Partei "unter Druck" zu setzen oder setzen zu wollen ist ein Eingriff, der m. E. die ganze "Duelliererei" noch weiter ad absurdum führt, als sie m. E. ohnehin schon ist!


----------



## hecht99 (23. Januar 2018)

*AW: Wilde vs. Hänel - Duell der Zanderspezies*

Ohne bislang die Diskussionsrunde gesehen zu haben macht es schon den Eindruck, dass der Redaktion der Arsch auf Grundeis läuft. Binnen weniger Tage einen dreiviertelstündigen Film über eine einstündige Partie zu veröffentlichen sagt meiner Meinung nach alles. Bezüglich des Schiedsrichters hat Franky 1000prozentig recht!


----------



## -faulenzer- (23. Januar 2018)

*AW: Wilde vs. Hänel - Duell der Zanderspezies*



Franky schrieb:


> Der Satz "Ein Schiedsrichter muss auch mal sticheln" von dem Herrn ganz rechts in der Runde passt m. E. ja mal gar nicht... Ein Schiedsrichter hat gefälligste die Schnauze zu halten und darauf zu achten, dass Regeln eingehalten werden. Nicht mehr - nicht weniger!



Sehe ich genauso. Ein Schiedsrichter wird auch nicht ohne Grund auch als Unparteiischer bezeichnet. Und so sollte er im besten Fall auch agieren.

Ich stelle mir das gerade bei einem Fussballspiel vor. Stürmer XY steht am Elfmeterpunkt und will den Elfmeter verwandeln. Dann kommt Schiri Dr. Merkus Mark zum Stürmer und sagt ihm ins Ohr: " Triffste eh nicht das Ding!"


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 150887 (23. Januar 2018)

*AW: Wilde vs. Hänel - Duell der Zanderspezies*

Hallo Franz, danke für den Link.

Allerdings hat mich irgendwas in meinem Körper gezwungen, bei 2.38 die Betrachtung des Videos zu beenden.

Das ist doch eine Groteske, ich musste schon lachen, als ich die vier da sitzen sah.

Die Profiliga hat damit aus meiner Sicht eine Stufe erreicht, die dem Wrestling ähnlich ist, eine schlechte Showveranstaltung.

Und der Umgang mit dem Fisch ist grauenhaft.

So sieht ein waidgerechter Umgang mit der Kreatur nicht aus.


----------



## Sten Hagelvoll (23. Januar 2018)

*AW: Wilde vs. Hänel - Duell der Zanderspezies*

Wer is der Typ mit der Raute? Der muß weg!


----------



## Franz_16 (23. Januar 2018)

*AW: Wilde vs. Hänel - Duell der Zanderspezies*



> Sehe ich genauso. Ein Schiedsrichter wird auch nicht ohne Grund auch als Unparteiischer bezeichnet. Und so sollte er im besten Fall auch agieren.



Ja und Nein. Einerseits ja, weil der Schiedsrichter natürlich "unsichtbar" sein soll und einfach für einen geregelten Ablauf sorgen soll. 

Andererseits Nein, weil er ja auch die "Brücke" zum Zuschauer ist. 
Wenn Horst mal Sprüche losgelassen hat wie "Mensch, mach da doch mal ein Blech dran" usw. gehörte das doch auch irgendwie zum Format dazu


----------



## Dennis Knoll (23. Januar 2018)

*AW: Wilde vs. Hänel - Duell der Zanderspezies*



hecht99 schrieb:


> Ohne bislang die Diskussionsrunde gesehen zu haben macht es schon den Eindruck, dass der Redaktion der *Arsch auf Grundeis läuft*. Binnen weniger Tage einen dreiviertelstündigen Film über eine einstündige Partie zu veröffentlichen sagt meiner Meinung nach alles.


Menschen und auch ein großer Teil der Angler-Szene wollen Skandale. Man will Themen, worüber man sich das Maul zerreißen und mit dem Finger auf die Angler zeigen kann. Das sind die Dinge - die sich verkaufen und womit Bild und c.o. ebenfalls ihr Geld verdienen. Auch wenn es angeblich keiner liest und schaut (im TV gibt es genug davon), diese Dinge verkaufen sich doch am meisten.

Bei diesem Match der Liga - wo zwei kontroverse Angler sich gegenüber stehen und das Drama seinen Lauf nimmt - da ist es eine rein logische Konsequenz von der F&F, dass Thema aufzugreifen und weiter darüber zu berichten und zu sprechen. Das hat also weniger mit "Arsch auf Grundeis" zu tun, als weiter darüber zu berichten, was alle haben wollen und worüber man sich echauffieren kann.

---

Grundsätzlich lebe ich nach dem Aspekt "Leben und leben lassen", sofern keinem damit geschadet wird. Und auch wenn ich mich grundsätzlich einem Wettkampfgedanken entziehe, so finde ich eine solche Liga sehr spannend. Die beiden Matches sind übrigens für mich die ersten, die ich bisher von der Profi Liga gesehen habe. Das es dabei um mehr geht, als um das Angeln, hat zwar einen etwas faden Beigeschmack aber ist an anderer Stelle auch etwas Unterhaltung und gibt dem ganzen eine zusätzlich Würze. Kann man mögen aber auch verabscheuen. Verstehe da beide Seiten sehr gut.

Über das Verhalten der beiden Kontrahenten muss ich auch nicht viel sagen. Auf beiden Seiten sind Dinge unglücklich gelaufen, vieles wurde hier aber zu hoch geschaukelt. Auf menschlicher Ebene ist nichts von beidem eine Überraschung für mich. Aber mich jetzt auf eine der Seiten zu stellen - so ganz nach dem Motto "Ich bin Team Veit/Team Hänel" - muss ich echt nicht.


----------



## Franky (23. Januar 2018)

*AW: Wilde vs. Hänel - Duell der Zanderspezies*



Franz_16 schrieb:


> Andererseits Nein, weil er ja auch die "Brücke" zum Zuschauer ist.
> Wenn Horst mal Sprüche losgelassen hat wie "Mensch, mach da doch mal ein Blech dran" usw. gehörte das doch auch irgendwie zum Format dazu



Sorry Franzl,
da muss ich mal heftig widersprechen! Die Aufgabe "der Brücke zum Zuschauer" hat ein Kommentator! Wenn Sprüche mit zum Format gehören sollen (was ich bislang nicht gesehen habe, sondern nur diesen "Talk-Beitrag"), muss mal die Rolle entsprechend zusätzlich benennen und besetzen. Das gehört absolut nicht zur Rolle eines Schiedsrichters.


----------



## Franz_16 (23. Januar 2018)

*AW: Wilde vs. Hänel - Duell der Zanderspezies*

@Franky
Du hast da natürlich vollkommen Recht, was einen "Schiedsrichter" per Definition angeht. 

Aber in der ProfiLiga ist der Schiedsrichter eben auch gleichzeitig der Kommentator und gehört als Figur definitiv auch ins Konzept mit dazu.


----------



## Franky (23. Januar 2018)

*AW: Wilde vs. Hänel - Duell der Zanderspezies*



Franz_16 schrieb:


> @Franky
> Du hast da natürlich vollkommen Recht, was einen "Schiedsrichter" per Definition angeht.
> 
> Aber in der ProfiLiga ist der Schiedsrichter eben auch gleichzeitig der Kommentator und gehört als Figur definitiv auch ins Konzept mit dazu.



Nochmal - dann muss diese Rolle extra besetzt werden! Oder diese "Profiliga" hat sich von vornherein zum Kaschperletheater degradiert. Wenn man halbwegs "ernst" genommen werden will, darf man gewisse Regeln nicht mit Füßen treten. Das hat sogar ein Stefan Raab erkannt und umgesetzt (und sogar eingehalten ).
Dann brauch ich im Zweifel auch keine 2 Kontrahenten, die "gegeneinander" antreten. Das kriege ich mit Sicherheit ebenfalls in Personalunion hin, sozusagen grüne gegen rote Unnerbüx.


----------



## hecht99 (23. Januar 2018)

*AW: Wilde vs. Hänel - Duell der Zanderspezies*

Naja Dennis, dass mit den Skandalen, Klatsch und Tratsch bei Bild und Co unterschreib ich sofort, aber in den Angelmedien? Kann ich mich nicht so wirklich anfreunden.
 Ich finde den bereits erwähnten Einwand super, dass sich der Fokus eher auf den Angler legt wie auf den Fisch. Mir wäre es lieber, wenn es wieder mehr um den Fisch gehen würde..., was bei früheren Partien meistens der Fall war, jedoch keinesfalls bei der aktuellen...

 Ich weiß das folgender Vergleich ein wenig hinkt, aber trotzdem: Du erwähnst z. B. Skandale etc. in der Bildzeitung, aber 95% schenken dafür der Bild bei seriösen Themen keinen Glauben mehr sondern lesen dafür die Tagespresse.

 In welche Richtung soll es nun gehen? Das ist die Frage, mit der sich die Redaktion der FuF augenscheinlich auseinander setzt.

 PS: Ich will auch gar nicht in der Haut der Redaktion stecken, denn der Spagat zwischen Unterhaltung, Fachwissen, Gewässer etc. ist mit Sicherheit kein leichter!


----------



## Franz_16 (23. Januar 2018)

*AW: Wilde vs. Hänel - Duell der Zanderspezies*



Franky schrieb:


> Nochmal - dann muss diese Rolle extra besetzt werden! Oder diese "Profiliga" hat sich von vornherein zum Kaschperletheater degradiert. Wenn man halbwegs "ernst" genommen werden will, darf man gewisse Regeln nicht mit Füßen treten. Das hat sogar ein Stefan Raab erkannt und umgesetzt (und sogar eingehalten ).
> Dann brauch ich im Zweifel auch keine 2 Kontrahenten, die "gegeneinander" antreten. Das kriege ich mit Sicherheit ebenfalls in Personalunion hin, sozusagen grüne gegen rote Unnerbüx.



Ja klar, das kann man grundsätzlich natürlich diskutieren, inwiefern das glücklich ist oder nicht. 

In der hier besprochenen Folge hat sich der Schiedsrichter aber nicht großartig anders verhalten als in allen bisherigen Folgen auch. 

Die 1. Staffel kann man noch bei Youtube anschauen - der Schiedsrichter als Akteur war von Anfang dabei.


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 150887 (23. Januar 2018)

*AW: Wilde vs. Hänel - Duell der Zanderspezies*



> Menschen und auch ein großer Teil der Angler-Szene wollen Skandale. Man will Themen, worüber man sich das Maul zerreißen und mit dem Finger auf die Angler zeigen kann. Das sind die Dinge - die sich verkaufen und womit Bild und c.o. ebenfalls ihr Geld verdienen. Auch wenn es angeblich keiner liest und schaut (im TV gibt es genug davon), diese Dinge verkaufen sich doch am meisten.



Nein, das stimmt nicht. Die Skandale werden zwar oft thematisiert, aber mehr Zuspruch finden die Informationsangebote im TV.

Und ob man mit einem Thema wie Angeln nachhaltig sein Publikum findet, wenn das Thema in der Art der Bildzeitung aufgebaut, wage ich zu bezweifeln.

Die Filmbeitrage mit Jean Fertig von Thomas und Franz zeigen doch ganz deutlich, das tolle Filmbeiträge ohne Krawall und Getöse auskommen.


----------



## Franky (23. Januar 2018)

*AW: Wilde vs. Hänel - Duell der Zanderspezies*



Franz_16 schrieb:


> Ja klar, das kann man grundsätzlich natürlich diskutieren, inwiefern das glücklich ist oder nicht.
> 
> In der hier besprochenen Folge hat sich der Schiedsrichter aber nicht großartig anders verhalten als in allen bisherigen Folgen auch.
> 
> Die 1. Staffel kann man noch bei Youtube anschauen - der Schiedsrichter als Akteur war von Anfang dabei.



Dann bin ich froh, bislang noch keine Folge dieser "Profiliga" gesehen zu haben... :m Die Ausschnitte dieser Talkrunde haben mir vollends gelangt - "Schiedsrichter" hin oder her...
Da schau ich mir lieber (ernstgemeint!!) "Rute raus, der Spaß beginnt" an. Unterhaltungswert ok, dumme Sprüche erwünscht! :m



Testudo schrieb:


> Die Filmbeitrage mit Jean Fertig von Thomas und Franz zeigen doch ganz deutlich, das tolle Filmbeiträge ohne Krawall und Getöse auskommen.



Jepp - auch davon bitte mehr! :m


----------



## Thomas9904 (23. Januar 2018)

*AW: Wilde vs. Hänel - Duell der Zanderspezies*

wird kommen (mehr von uns), hat aber ja weder was mitm Thema zu tun, noch haben wir da die gleiche Intention wie FuF..


----------



## Kurbel (23. Januar 2018)

*AW: Wilde vs. Hänel - Duell der Zanderspezies*

Für mich ist das alles Theater unterstes Niveau ohne jeglichem praktischen Nutzen für die Zuseher. Ich befürchte nur, daß andere Gruppierungen anglerfeindlicher Art wieder daraus einen Nutzen ziehen werden. Ich weiss nicht, ob ich Kanal Gratis.se
verlinken darf, denn da sieht man einen Wettkampf zwischen Anglern mit verschiedenen Köderarten. So stell ich mir das eher vor.


----------



## Franz_16 (23. Januar 2018)

*AW: Wilde vs. Hänel - Duell der Zanderspezies*

@Kurbel
Da gibts aktuell auch einen Thread dazu:
https://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=334357


----------



## Dennis Knoll (23. Januar 2018)

*AW: Wilde vs. Hänel - Duell der Zanderspezies*



Testudo schrieb:


> Nein, das stimmt nicht. Die Skandale werden zwar oft thematisiert, aber mehr Zuspruch finden die Informationsangebote im TV.
> 
> Und ob man mit einem Thema wie Angeln nachhaltig sein Publikum findet, wenn das Thema in der Art der Bildzeitung aufgebaut, wage ich zu bezweifeln.


Es geht mir da auch nicht um meine Meinung, sondern das, was die Konsumenten bewegt.

Ich erinnere mich an die Themen wo Veit Wilde und John Chowns an einer verbotenen Stelle geangelt haben sollen. Im Minutentakt gab es Beiträge dazu. Hier das selbe. Es gibt Beef und einen Szene-Skandal und das Thema hat 21 Seiten mit den Meinungen der unterschiedlichsten Personen. So ein Thema polarisiert und das scheint die Leute mehr zu interessieren, als ein Wissenschaftliches Thema über das Verhalten von Fisch X und Y.
Nicht umsonst gibt es in jedem dritten Thread wieder Anspielung auf tote gedrillte Zander, wie auch glaube ich schon in diesem Thread passiert. 

Beef ist für viele interessanter als Information.



Testudo schrieb:


> Die Filmbeitrage mit Jean Fertig von Thomas und Franz zeigen doch ganz deutlich, das tolle Filmbeiträge ohne Krawall und Getöse auskommen.


Da bin ich ganz deiner Meinung. Mir war ja auch einst die Ehre zu Teil, mit Thomas und Franz ein informatives Video ohne viel Schnick Schnack machen zu dürfen. Eine tolle Erfahrung und wurde überwiegend auch gut angenommen. Aber auch da hat man erkannt, dass es einige Leute gegeben hat, die es mit "zu viel gelaber" oder "was trägt der denn für Klamotten" kritisiert haben. Wir haben eben unterschiedliche Geschmäcker. Während die einen lieber etwas anspruchsvolles mit informativen Gehalt wünschen, will der nächste lieber einfache Unterhaltung.


----------



## kati48268 (23. Januar 2018)

*AW: Wilde vs. Hänel - Duell der Zanderspezies*



Franky schrieb:


> Das gehört absolut nicht zur Rolle eines Schiedsrichters.


Wir sind immer noch beim Angeln und nicht bei Sportveranstaltungen, wo es um Millionen geht.
Kommentator & Schiedsrichter war da immer eins & das ist doch auch ok so.


Testudo schrieb:


> Die Profiliga hat damit aus meiner Sicht eine Stufe erreicht, die dem Wrestling ähnlich ist, eine schlechte Showveranstaltung.


Und warum sollte es sowas beim Angeln denn nicht geben?
"Schlecht" ist eine Bewertung, die du abgibst, viele sehen das komplett anders.
Und "nur" Show, ist genau die Liga eben nicht, denn es gibt weder einen Ablauf noch einen Sieger nach regie.


----------



## Thomas9904 (23. Januar 2018)

*AW: Wilde vs. Hänel - Duell der Zanderspezies*

ot an:


Dennis Knoll schrieb:


> Mir war ja auch einst die Ehre zu Teil, mit Thomas und Franz ein informatives Video ohne viel Schnick Schnack machen zu dürfen.



gebe Kompliment zurück

[youtube1]UR51AAb5uA8[/youtube1]

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UR51AAb5uA8

ot aus..


----------



## 50er-Jäger (23. Januar 2018)

*AW: Wilde vs. Hänel - Duell der Zanderspezies*



Dennis Knoll schrieb:


> Es geht mir da auch nicht um meine Meinung, sondern das, was die Konsumenten bewegt.
> 
> Ich erinnere mich an die Themen wo Veit Wilde und John Chowns an einer verbotenen Stelle geangelt haben sollen. Im Minutentakt gab es Beiträge dazu. Hier das selbe. Es gibt Beef und einen Szene-Skandal und das Thema hat 21 Seiten mit den Meinungen der unterschiedlichsten Personen. So ein Thema polarisiert und das scheint die Leute mehr zu interessieren, als ein Wissenschaftliches Thema über das Verhalten von Fisch X und Y.
> *Nicht umsonst gibt es in jedem dritten Thread wieder Anspielung auf tote gedrillte Zander, wie auch glaube ich schon in diesem Thread passiert. *
> ...



Dies gibt es nicht wegen der Unterhaltung, sondern damit die immer noch Unwissenden begreifen was wirklich läuft und das diese ach so tollen Vorbilder sich einen Mist darum kümmern was mit ihren "Mitspielern" nämlich den Fischen, auf Grund diesen sie ihr Geld verdienen, umgehen.
Schaue dir das Duell Wilde-Hänel an, mit völlig trocknen Fingern werden da Fische auf die Scale gedrückt, mit Fischen in der Hand umher gesprungen-die Zeit die der Wilde am ende mit dem Fisch darum kaspert in der er dann noch zig mal die Hand wechselt und somit immer wieder einen neuen Kiemengriff ansetzt ist ekelhaft und da hilft es auch nix toll zu zeigen wie man Fische zurück setzt, entweder ich mache es richtig oder gar nicht-denn genau diese Aktionen werden immer bei Anzeigen bemängelt und ganz ehrlich, wer so mit Fischen umgeht hat es auch nicht anders verdient wenn daraus eine Anzeige resultiert!


----------



## Franky (23. Januar 2018)

*AW: Wilde vs. Hänel - Duell der Zanderspezies*



kati48268 schrieb:


> Wir sind immer noch beim Angeln und nicht bei Sportveranstaltungen, wo es um Millionen geht.
> Kommentator & Schiedsrichter war da immer eins & das ist doch auch ok so.
> 
> Und warum sollte es sowas beim Angeln denn nicht geben?
> ...



Ich bin mein Leben lang Sportler und sehe die Rolle eines Schiedsrichters als genau das an, was sie ist. Und um Millionen gings bei mir nie 
Ich weiss nur eines ganz genau: ergreift ein sogenannter Schiedsrichter bewusst oder unbewusst Partei für einen der Teilnehmer, beeinflusst er das Verhalten derjenigen und somit automatisch das Ergebnis. Die Folge: das ganze wird "nur Show"!

Die "Intention" von FuF kenne ich nicht, aber wenn ich eine Veranstaltung "ProfiLiga" nenne gibt's nur 2 Möglichkeiten: entweder fahre ich da die komplett "professionelle" Schiene oder ich gehe auf die ironisch-lächerliche Variante, bei der es nur um Spaß geht. Sieger/Verlierer werden bei beiden nicht vorher besabbelt, sondern nach tatsächlichem Punktestand (Variante professionell) oder nach gutdünken des "Schiedsrichters" (ironisches Modell) ermittelt.


----------



## kati48268 (23. Januar 2018)

*AW: Wilde vs. Hänel - Duell der Zanderspezies*

Ich versteh wie du das meinst, Franky, glaube aber, dass du mit zu viel Ernst an _diese_ Geschichte gehst. 
Letztendlich ist das Ganze doch nur Unterhaltung.
Und da ist der "Schiedsrichter", der quasi sowieso nur die Fänge vermisst, eben auch Moderator, Kommentator, Hofnarr & Entertainer in Personalunion.


----------



## Franky (23. Januar 2018)

*AW: Wilde vs. Hänel - Duell der Zanderspezies*



kati48268 schrieb:


> Ich versteh wie du das meinst, Franky, glaube aber, dass du mit zu viel Ernst an _diese_ Geschichte gehst.
> Letztendlich ist das Ganze doch nur Unterhaltung.
> Und da ist der "Schiedsrichter", der quasi sowieso nur die Fänge vermisst, eben auch Moderator, Kommentator, Hofnarr & Entertainer in Personalunion.



Ick wees, wat ihr meint!  Keine Bange!  Ich gebe nur den Ernst wieder, den die 4 Herrschaften da mit Ihrer Talkrunde |bla: versuchen darzustellen...  
Wenn ich das alles da auch richtig verstanden habe, scheinen einige Teilnehmer auch versucht haben, diesen Ernst umzusetzen - sonst gäbe es nicht die Hinweise auf Leute, die 'n muckschn Flunsch gezogen haben sollen...
Alles in allem daher für mich eine sehr widersprüchliche "Veranstaltung", der ein wirklicher "roter Faden" fehlt #h


----------



## Saltywata (23. Januar 2018)

*AW: Wilde vs. Hänel - Duell der Zanderspezies*

Ich habe heute mal eine Feldstudie unternommen,weil ich eh einen Arzttermin hatte und mir noch ein anderes geprintetes Fachorgan für die Krankenzeit organisieren wollte.

Rund um den Bonner Hauptbahnhof ist die F&F restlos vergriffen, einige traurige Exemplare des Raubfisch standen noch herum. Das gilt für die 3Läden, darunter der Shop im Bahnhof selbst, an denen ich vorbei gekommen bin. Große Umwege wollte ich nicht nach der Behandlung in Kauf nehmen.

Insofern kann man wohl von einem Erfolg sprechen.


----------



## Fischkopp 1961 (23. Januar 2018)

*AW: Wilde vs. Hänel - Duell der Zanderspezies*

Ich bekomme echt zu viel, wenn ich ständig Profi(Liga) höre.

 Die sollten bei der nächsten Liga, den "Profis" je einen Spinnangler (gerne hier aus dem Board) zur Stellen und dann halt ein Team gegen Team-Angeln daraus machen.
 Würde mich interessieren ob die Profis am Ende dann noch die Profis sind oder ggf. neue "Profis" geboren wurden.  

 Dies wäre wohl aber ein zu gefährliches Unterfangen.


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 150887 (23. Januar 2018)

*AW: Wilde vs. Hänel - Duell der Zanderspezies*



Dennis Knoll schrieb:


> Es geht mir da auch nicht um meine Meinung, sondern das, was die Konsumenten bewegt.
> 
> Ich erinnere mich an die Themen wo Veit Wilde und John Chowns an einer verbotenen Stelle geangelt haben sollen. Im Minutentakt gab es Beiträge dazu. Hier das selbe. Es gibt Beef und einen Szene-Skandal und das Thema hat 21 Seiten mit den Meinungen der unterschiedlichsten Personen. So ein Thema polarisiert und das scheint die Leute mehr zu interessieren, als ein Wissenschaftliches Thema über das Verhalten von Fisch X und Y.
> Nicht umsonst gibt es in jedem dritten Thread wieder Anspielung auf tote gedrillte Zander, wie auch glaube ich schon in diesem Thread passiert.
> ...





Jetzt hab ich mir minutenlang den Mund wässrig gemacht, da gab es Tomahawks, und Rib-eye und Roastbeef bis ich merkte, du meinst sowas wie Zores.


Ob es wirklich Krawall ist, der am Ende zieht, da hab ich meine Zweifel. 

Ganz im Gegenteil.

Es gibt allerhand Angler, die ihr Hobby dermaßen akribisch ausüben, das die einfach besser sind, als der Schnitt. 

Und diese werden dann bekannt. Viele davon sind aber überhaupt nicht laut, oder drängen sich in den Vordergrund, außer mit Leistungen, mit guten Fängen, mit tollen Bildern und mit Persönlichkeit.

 Zu eurem Video habe ich eine Meinung, die würde ich gern per PN oder im entsprechenden Strang mitteilen, wenn du Interesse hast.


----------



## Franz_16 (23. Januar 2018)

*AW: Wilde vs. Hänel - Duell der Zanderspezies*

Frank:
Das ist er entsprechende Thread:
https://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=329786


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 150887 (23. Januar 2018)

*AW: Wilde vs. Hänel - Duell der Zanderspezies*



Franz_16 schrieb:


> Frank:
> Das ist er entsprechende Thread:
> https://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=329786



Danke Franz, mal sehen, ob sie dazu überhaupt Bock haben, denn Meinungen haben sie bestimmt schon genug gelesen.


----------



## lute (23. Januar 2018)

*AW: Wilde vs. Hänel - Duell der Zanderspezies*



Kurbel schrieb:


> Für mich ist das alles Theater unterstes Niveau ohne jeglichem praktischen Nutzen für die Zuseher. Ich befürchte nur, daß andere Gruppierungen anglerfeindlicher Art wieder daraus einen Nutzen ziehen werden.



Joa, bei dem Aufsehen welches erregt wurde, ist dem Veith eine Anzeige von PETA quasi gewiss |supergri
Ansonsten wird es bei dem Rest der Bevölkerung, welcher mit Angeln nichts am Hut hat, rein gar nichts bewirken.


----------



## Allround-Angler (23. Januar 2018)

*AW: Wilde vs. Hänel - Duell der Zanderspezies*

Hab mal früher bei einer Umfrage mitgemacht über die DVDs.
Das war zu Matze Koch`s Anfangszeiten als er noch Matze Koch war.
Ganz diplomatisch schrieb ich:
"Der Unterhaltungswert ist höher als der Informationswert."

Leute, nehmt das ganze Kasperletheater doch nicht so furchtbar ernst|clown:!


----------



## Trollwut (23. Januar 2018)

*AW: Wilde vs. Hänel - Duell der Zanderspezies*



Testudo schrieb:


> Die Filmbeitrage mit Jean Fertig von Thomas und Franz zeigen doch ganz deutlich, das tolle Filmbeiträge ohne Krawall und Getöse auskommen.



Danke dir!

Zum Glück hat Franz Thomans nicht gefilmt, als er erfuhr, dass man doch tatsächlich einen Hang zur Angelstelle runterlaufen muss.
Krawall und Getöse? Aber hallo :m:m *Spaß*


----------



## Thomas9904 (23. Januar 2018)

*AW: Wilde vs. Hänel - Duell der Zanderspezies*

:q:q:q


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 150887 (23. Januar 2018)

*AW: Wilde vs. Hänel - Duell der Zanderspezies*



Trollwut schrieb:


> Danke dir!
> 
> Zum Glück hat franz Thmans nicht hefilmt, als er erfuhr, dass man doch tatsächlich einen hang zur Angelstelle runterlaufen muss.
> Krawall und Getöse? Aber hallo :m:m *Spaß*



Jetzt muss ich meinen Bildschirm wienern:q


----------



## Lemmingx (24. Januar 2018)

*AW: Wilde vs. Hänel - Duell der Zanderspezies*

Oh mein Gott. Eine Fachzeitschrift die nicht nur Fachliches vermitteln will sondern auch unterhalten möchte. Und dann soll damit auch noch Geld verdient werden? Ich komme aus dem staunen nicht mehr raus. 
Zur Unterhaltung werden dann Filmchen gedreht in denen ein Wettbewerb zweier (verfeindeter Angler) stattfindet. Wie kommen die denn auf so eine Idee? Total blöd. 
Einer der Angler freut sich so über einen Fisch das er ihn falsch behandelt. Sofort steinigen!!! 
Beide Angler beharken sich während dem Angeln. Welch ein Wunder!!!
Sympathisanten des Verlierers drehen jedes Steinchen um, denn wie kann das sein. Das große Idol hat verloren. 
Zig Diskussionen im Netz und es wird auch noch ernsthaft gedacht das schadet dem Heft oder dem Gewinner???

Schon recht amüsant das ganze.


----------



## Thomas9904 (24. Januar 2018)

*AW: Wilde vs. Hänel - Duell der Zanderspezies*

ja, so ein  bisschen sprichst/schreibst Du mir aus der Seele...


----------



## Nordlichtangler (24. Januar 2018)

*AW: Wilde vs. Hänel - Duell der Zanderspezies*



Lemmingx schrieb:


> Schon recht amüsant das ganze.


Das (das hier im Thread!) ist dann schlicht und folgerichtig die Quadrierung des "Amüsements"


----------



## Toni_1962 (24. Januar 2018)

*AW: Wilde vs. Hänel - Duell der Zanderspezies*

Gestern von Fisch und Fang per mail bekommen:
* Betreff: Wild vs. Hänel – Duell der Zanderspezies*

*"Da wird der Wilde zum Tier"*


Und noch einmal wurde mir auf dem Foto vor Augen gehalten, wie hoch man mit einem Zander im Kiemengriff springen kann * ...*
*... tatsächlich: **"Da wird der Wilde zum Tier"*


----------



## Franky (24. Januar 2018)

*AW: Wilde vs. Hänel - Duell der Zanderspezies*

Ihr dürft das "Sahne'äubschen" nicht vernachlässigen: Die "Runde der grauen Eminenzen"... :m


----------



## Nordlichtangler (24. Januar 2018)

*AW: Wilde vs. Hänel - Duell der Zanderspezies*

Seht es doch mal wie es ist:
Ob Fußballer, Boxer, Catcher, Formel-1-Stars, Dschungelcamper oder eben Profi-Angler,
das sind die Gladiatoren der Neuzeit und die tragen ihre Haut zu Markte wie eben viele schon lange Zeit. 
Und wollen erfolgreich sein und verdienen ... Marktwert steigern.

Wer Gladiatoren-Spiele mag und gerne ins Kollosseum (Stadium,Arena) geht, sei es live oder heute auch virtuell, der wird damit voll bedient (und auch beschäftigt und effektiv ruhig gestellt) bzw. bläst seinen Dampf nur als Maulheld ab, der Wirtshausstammtisch wurde erfolgreich virtuell erweitert.

Und --- alles bleibt gut! :m :q :q :q


----------



## kati48268 (24. Januar 2018)

*AW: Wilde vs. Hänel - Duell der Zanderspezies*



Franz_16 schrieb:


> Es gibt Neuigkeiten.
> 
> Ich habs noch nicht gesehen - aber hier mal das Video:
> 
> ...





hecht99 schrieb:


> Ohne bislang die Diskussionsrunde gesehen zu haben macht es schon den Eindruck, dass der Redaktion der Arsch auf Grundeis läuft. Binnen weniger Tage einen dreiviertelstündigen Film über eine einstündige Partie zu veröffentlichen sagt meiner Meinung nach alles....


Hab mir jetzt auch die Diskussionsrunde angeschaut, komme aber zu einem völlig anderen Urteil!
Das Ganze ist Sport!
Verbissener Wettkampf, Emotionen, auch mal 'nen Schuß drüber,... und dann eben eine Analyse der Veranstalter, da das Match halt Wellen schlägt (wie man auch an diesem Thread sieht).
Für die Zeitschrift hätte es gar nicht besser laufen können.

Die teilweise geäußerte Kritik an dem Umgang mit den Fischen teile ich ebenfalls nicht.
Fische mit trockenen Händen angefasst... ok, das muß nicht sein, macht aber doch jeder mal aus Not, Eile oder anderen Gründen heraus. Und dann noch bei Kammschuppern... lassen wir die Kirche doch mal im Dorf.
Das bißchen Rumhüpfen mit dem letzten Zander ist nun auch kein Sakrileg, wenn man einen Fisch an einem ungünstigen Ufer fängt, er im Boot doch noch mal aufdreht,... herrjeh, manchmal wird aber auch die Stecknadel im Heuhaufen gesucht um jemanden damit pieksen zu können.

Insgesamt: geile Show! #6


----------



## Toni_1962 (24. Januar 2018)

*AW: Wilde vs. Hänel - Duell der Zanderspezies*



kati48268 schrieb:


> Das Ganze ist Sport!



Das wird die Kollegen vom Sportfischereiverein aber freuen, waren sie fast schon mit der Überlegung durch, dass ihr Hobby doch nichts mit Sport zu tun hat! Ja, man hat ihnen den Angelsport ausreden wollen ... nicht überall und immer, aber eben AB und zu ...
Ja, aber jetzt sind sie wieder Sportangler, und wenn "Fisch und Fang" mal sagt, dass diese Kiemenhakerakrobaten Fischer sind, sogar Sportfischer! #6


----------



## Ørret (24. Januar 2018)

*AW: Wilde vs. Hänel - Duell der Zanderspezies*



kati48268 schrieb:


> Das Ganze ist Sport!
> #6



Das sehe ich anders! Angeln ist mehr als einfach nur Sport. Kegeln und Schach ist vllt Sport aber Angeln und Jagen ist deutlich mehr.....Wenn man Angeln als Sport bezeichnet degradiert man unsere Passion.


----------



## Nordlichtangler (24. Januar 2018)

*AW: Wilde vs. Hänel - Duell der Zanderspezies*



Toni_1962 schrieb:


> wieder Sportangler, und wenn "Fisch und Fang" mal sagt, dass diese Kiemenhakerakrobaten Fischer sind, sogar Sportfischer





Ørret schrieb:


> Wenn man Angeln als Sport bezeichnet degradiert man unsere Passion.


Richtig, wenn man den "Sport" kennt. 
Der Begriff ist wie alle marketing- und werbemäßig ausgeschlachteten und damit propagandahaft überbelegten Begriffe aus meiner Sicht einfach nur: verbrannt. 

Einfacher tut man sich und hier auch im Thread, wenn man die Fundamental-Angler und Sport-Angler teilt, mindestens als Gros verschiedener Auffassungen und Kernauffassung von Parteien sieht.  

Ich weiß jedenfalls, dass ich kein Sport-Angler bin und je sein will


----------



## KaroFisch (24. Januar 2018)

*AW: Wilde vs. Hänel - Duell der Zanderspezies*

Moin,
für mein Angelverständnis schliesst sich Angeln und Wettbewerb  aus. Daher wäre für mich die hier im Thread erwähnte Idee einer Bundesliga auch wenig reizvoll. 
Wenn  ich angeln will dann doch um Fisch zu fangen und vor allem um zu  entspannen. Genau der Hauptfaktor Entspannung wird aber durch jede Art  Wettbewerb ausgeschaltet. Ich habe ein mal kurz gesehen wie es bei den  amerikanischen Bass-Pros zugeht. Das hat mit meiner Vorstellung von  Angeln absolut nix zu tun. 
Ich wäre eher für ein mediales Format  (wenn man denn unbedingt eins braucht) das entspannend ist. Wäre auch  mal eine Alternative zum üblichen Programm. Wozu gegen Fussball und  andere Ligen ankämpfen bzw. diese nachahmen? Wenn überhaupt könnte man  doch besser gleich einen Angelkanal machen auf dem auch mal 20 Minuten  nix passiert und man einfach nur auf ne Pose guckt.  Man kann  meintwegen auch eine 6 Stunden Angeltour auf eine (oder ne halbe) Stunde  zusammenschneiden, aber diese hyperaktiven, schnell geschnittenen und  mit Pseudo Metal unterlegten Bassfishing Champions finde ich  gruselig. 
Ich verstehe auch Sportfischen irgendwie nicht. Wenn ich Sport treiben will mache ich das und gehe hinterher vielleicht angeln. Beides gleichzeitig geht für mich nich. Es sei denn ich angle ausschliesslich auf Fische meiner eigenen Gewichtsklasse.Ein Hobby bei dem ich wenn ich will rauchen und Bier trinken kann, ohne das dadurch das Ergebnis schlechter wird ist, kein Sport.


----------



## Gast (24. Januar 2018)

*AW: Wilde vs. Hänel - Duell der Zanderspezies*



KaroFisch schrieb:


> Wenn  ich angeln will dann doch um Fisch zu fangen und vor allem um zu  entspannen. Genau der Hauptfaktor Entspannung wird aber durch jede Art  Wettbewerb ausgeschaltet



Naja, so verschieden sind halt die Menschen.
Es gibt eben Angler die schieben einen ruhigen Job oder sind schon in Rente und suchen am Wasser daher die Herausforderung, den Wettbewerb.
Wenn ich mit meinem Sohn zusammen unterwegs bin ist das auch ständig ein Wettbewerb, wir dissen uns auch ab und an mal.
Da steht dann der ein oder andere schon unter Druck wenn er 2 Hechte oder Zander zurück liegt.
Entspannung ist da vollkommen fehl am Platz :q
Aber genau so kann ich den Angler verstehen der sich einfach daran erfreut wenn er in der Natur unterwegs ist, die Vögelchen zwitschern und er stundenlang auf seine Pose schaut und darauf wartet das sie endlich mal zuckt.
Angeln kann so vielfälltig sein und das ist auch gut so.


----------



## kati48268 (24. Januar 2018)

*AW: Wilde vs. Hänel - Duell der Zanderspezies*



Der_Barschangler schrieb:


> Naja, so verschieden sind halt die Menschen.
> ...
> Angeln kann so vielfälltig und für jeden halt individuell anders sein und das ist auch gut so.


Exakt! #6


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 150887 (24. Januar 2018)

*AW: Wilde vs. Hänel - Duell der Zanderspezies*



kati48268 schrieb:


> ,... und dann eben eine Analyse der Veranstalter, da das Match halt Wellen schlägt (wie man auch an diesem Thread sieht).
> Für die Zeitschrift hätte es gar nicht besser laufen können.



Ja, hat jeder schon so oft gehört, "bad publicity is better than noch publicity".

Meistens gehört, wenn etwas in die Hose gegangen ist.

Aber stimmt das?

Ich habe sporadisch in den letzten Jahrzehnten die FuF abonniert,  aber mein Interesse daran sinkt stetig.

Und ich glaube, das viele Ältere das ähnlich oder drastischer sehen. 

Aber das gute ist, so vermisst man sie später auch nicht.


----------



## KaroFisch (24. Januar 2018)

*AW: Wilde vs. Hänel - Duell der Zanderspezies*

Danke für den Einblick in die andere Perspektive Barschangler. 
Ein Hoch auf die Vielfältigkeit. #g #6
Ich bring natürlich gegenüber Angelkumpels auch mal n Spruch wenn ich der Meisterfänger bin, aber das is dann nur Schnackerei. Man gönnt doch dem anderen jeden Fisch und freut sich mit. Das ist bei dir und deinem Sohn sicher abgesehen vom Wettbewerb auch so.


----------



## Thomas9904 (24. Januar 2018)

*AW: Wilde vs. Hänel - Duell der Zanderspezies*



kati48268 schrieb:


> Der_Barschangler schrieb:
> 
> 
> > Naja, so verschieden sind halt die Menschen.
> ...


ja, so würd ich das auch sehen..

Und das was FuF macht, bedient eine augenscheinlich nicht kleine Gruppe  davon.

Passt für die....

der Rest (z. B. auch ich, mich juckt des gor net, hätte immer noch gerne lieber Angelbundesliga mit Mannschaften etc.) :
Nicht angucken und gut.


----------



## Gast (24. Januar 2018)

*AW: Wilde vs. Hänel - Duell der Zanderspezies*



KaroFisch schrieb:


> Danke für den Einblick in die andere Perspektive Barschangler.
> . Das ist bei dir und deinem Sohn sicher abgesehen vom Wettbewerb auch so.


Im Grunde genommen ist einem doch lieber das Sohnemann den Fisch fängt als das man selber fängt.
So sehe ich das zumindest und das obwohl "Sohnemann" so langsam auf die 30 zugeht :q
Ich komme nun mal viel häufiger ans Wasser als er und da driftet man halt so das er mit seinem Köder zuerst über den Spot kommt, wettbewerb hin oder her.
Wenn ich 3 Fische hinten liege sieht das anders aus, dann wird mit allen Mitteln gekämpft und komme beim keschern dann auch mal ausversehen gegen das Vorfach so das der Fisch sich vorm Keschern löst und nicht gezählt wird :vik:
Das ist bei uns trotzdem immer nur Spaß und ich bin um jede Minute froh die wir zusammen auf oder am Wasser verbringen können.


----------



## Thomas9904 (24. Januar 2018)

*AW: Wilde vs. Hänel - Duell der Zanderspezies*

jajaja, die "aus Versehen schief gegangenen Kescherversuche" ...
:q:q:q


----------



## Franz_16 (24. Januar 2018)

*AW: Wilde vs. Hänel - Duell der Zanderspezies*

Zum Thema "verkeschern" - im Duell hat Veit für Sebastian einen Hecht gekeschert. Ich stell mir besser nicht vor, was er sich im Nachhinein hätte anhören müssen, wenn das schief gegangen wäre :q


----------



## Thomas9904 (24. Januar 2018)

*AW: Wilde vs. Hänel - Duell der Zanderspezies*

grins - stimmt.....


----------



## Bimmelrudi (24. Januar 2018)

*AW: Wilde vs. Hänel - Duell der Zanderspezies*



KaroFisch schrieb:


> Ein Hobby bei dem ich wenn ich will rauchen und Bier trinken kann, ohne das dadurch das Ergebnis schlechter wird ist, kein Sport.



DAs schöne ist, dadurch wird das Ergebnis auch nicht besser...ist also kein Doping. :g
Im Sport wird Doping geahndet, beim Angeln nicht...folglich kann Angeln gar kein Sport sein. :vik:


----------



## Thomas9904 (24. Januar 2018)

*AW: Wilde vs. Hänel - Duell der Zanderspezies*

Die italienischen Wettangler sind im Sportbund und müssen zu Dopinguntersuchungen wie jeder andere Sportler auch..


----------



## Bimmelrudi (24. Januar 2018)

*AW: Wilde vs. Hänel - Duell der Zanderspezies*

Machen die das hobbymäßig oder zum Gelderwerb?

Ich geh ja auch kochen um Geld zu verdienen und nicht nur zum probieren...das kann ich auch ganz einfach zu Hause und hobbymäßig. 

Das einzige sportliche beim Angeln ist die Schlepperei des Gerödels, welches immer mehr zunimmt, je älter man wird.


----------



## Nordlichtangler (24. Januar 2018)

*AW: Wilde vs. Hänel - Duell der Zanderspezies*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Die italienischen Wettangler sind im Sportbund und müssen zu Dopinguntersuchungen wie jeder andere Sportler auch..



Da haste es aber doch: Das ist Angelsport und da gelten andere Sportregeln.
Das sind dann keine Wettangler, sondern Wettangelsportler.

Das ist sportlich und überhaupt nicht angelfischereilich - wenn man das denn mit den Begriffen überhaupt auseinandergehalten bekommt. |rolleyes

Sport, was ist Sport? Nicht Mord, sondern:
Sport ist nicht automatisch bei jeder Bewegung oder Anstrengung.
Sport ist ja eher sowas wie kalkulierter Selbstmord - wenigstens mit Restrisiko dazu und oft mit Qualen.
Sei es körperlich, geistig oder virtuell. 
Siehe körperlich oben Bimmelrudi und schwerstes Schleppen 
Siehe geistig beim Schachduell oder Schachweltmeisterschaft
Siehe virtuell, am deutlichsten bei allen Multiplayershootern oder ESL.

Medien-Star-Angler, was hier so das Kernthema im Thread ist, müssen sich da auch immer mit befassen, kann ja schließlich schief gehen.


----------



## Thomas9904 (24. Januar 2018)

*AW: Wilde vs. Hänel - Duell der Zanderspezies*



Bimmelrudi schrieb:


> Machen die das hobbymäßig oder zum Gelderwerb?


wie bei uns:
Hobby


----------



## Bimmelrudi (24. Januar 2018)

*AW: Wilde vs. Hänel - Duell der Zanderspezies*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> wie bei uns:
> Hobby



Ahja..und Sponsoring besteht aus ner Flasche Grappa....naja, soll auch mal helfen. |rolleyes
Obwohl das wäre mies wenn die danach zur Kontrolle müssen.:q

Casting oder diverse Weitwurfmeisterschaften würde ich noch als Sport ansehen, hat aber nullkomma garnix mit angeln zu tun.
Da ist entsprechende Technik gefragt..der Glücksfaktor spielt da quasi keine Rolle, beim Angeln macht dieser aber einen sehr hohen Prozentteil aus. Und genau dieser Teil ist nicht berechenbar.
Als Angler kann ich nur versuchen, diesen Anteil so weit wie möglich durch Kenntnisse, Erfahrungen etc. zu senken, ich kann ihn aber niemals eliminieren.
Wenn der Fisch kein Bock hat, beißt er halt nicht...aus die Maus.
Die Zielscheibe rennt aber nicht weg oder macht einfach mal zu, ich muß nur gut werfen, dann treff ich auch.


----------



## Thomas9904 (24. Januar 2018)

*AW: Wilde vs. Hänel - Duell der Zanderspezies*

die gehören da halt zum Sportbund, die Angler - ich kanns nur berichten.
Ich habs nicht beurteilt.


----------



## Lajos1 (25. Januar 2018)

*AW: Wilde vs. Hänel - Duell der Zanderspezies*



Bimmelrudi schrieb:


> Das einzige sportliche beim Angeln ist die Schlepperei des Gerödels, welches immer mehr zunimmt, je älter man wird.



Hallo,

sehe ich etwas anders, zumindest wenn ich 10 Stunden mit der Fliege geworfen habe, einschließlich diverser "Wanderungen" in schwiergem Gelände, an Böschungen und im teilweise reissendem Wasser.
Auf jeden Fall bin ich da mehr geschafft als nach einer 30 Kilometer Wanderung.

Petri Heil

Lajos


----------



## Jamdoumo (25. Januar 2018)

*AW: Wilde vs. Hänel - Duell der Zanderspezies*

Sagt mal sehe ich das richtig oder ist der Hänel im Ranking als Halbfinalist für die nächste Partie aufgeführt?


----------



## Thomas9904 (25. Januar 2018)

*AW: Wilde vs. Hänel - Duell der Zanderspezies*

wo kann man da gucken?


----------



## Leptodora (25. Januar 2018)

*AW: Wilde vs. Hänel - Duell der Zanderspezies*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> wo kann man da gucken?



Guckst Du auf Seite 40 in der aktuellen F&F und da steht Hänel als Halbfinalist.


----------



## Jamdoumo (25. Januar 2018)

*AW: Wilde vs. Hänel - Duell der Zanderspezies*

Genau da, stimmt!


----------



## Franz_16 (25. Januar 2018)

*AW: Wilde vs. Hänel - Duell der Zanderspezies*

@Jamdoumo
Ja, hab ich auch gesehen.  Es handelt sich dabei aber lediglich um einen Druckfehler.


----------



## Jamdoumo (25. Januar 2018)

*AW: Wilde vs. Hänel - Duell der Zanderspezies*

Nen Freud´schen Verschreiber vielleicht? :q


----------



## Franz_16 (25. Januar 2018)

*AW: Wilde vs. Hänel - Duell der Zanderspezies*

Mittlerweile ist auch eine verwackelte Aufnahme der Bootsangler aufgetaucht, die das Szenario nach dem Fang des entscheidenden Zanders wohl mit dem Handy gefilmt hatten. Ist aber nicht sehr spannend - ist auch nicht mehr zu sehen als auf der DVD.


----------



## GandRalf (25. Januar 2018)

*AW: Wilde vs. Hänel - Duell der Zanderspezies*

Die Drucklegung des Heftes musste etwa 5 min. vor Ende der Partie erfolgen. Daher wurde der letzte Zander nicht berücksichtigt!:vik:

#6


----------



## glavoc (25. Januar 2018)

*AW: Wilde vs. Hänel - Duell der Zanderspezies*



Bimmelrudi schrieb:


> Casting oder diverse Weitwurfmeisterschaften würde ich noch als Sport ansehen, hat aber nullkomma garnix mit angeln zu tun.
> Da ist entsprechende Technik gefragt..der Glücksfaktor spielt da quasi keine Rolle, beim Angeln macht dieser aber einen sehr hohen Prozentteil aus. Und genau dieser Teil ist nicht berechenbar.
> Als Angler kann ich nur versuchen, diesen Anteil so weit wie möglich durch Kenntnisse, Erfahrungen etc. zu senken, ich kann ihn aber niemals eliminieren.
> Wenn der Fisch kein Bock hat, beißt er halt nicht...aus die Maus.
> Die Zielscheibe rennt aber nicht weg oder macht einfach mal zu, ich muß nur gut werfen, dann treff ich auch.



Nun ja, gerade diesen "Glücksfaktor" reduzieren WettkampfanglerInnen/SportfischerInnen weltweit und in den vermutl. mehreren Dutzend versch. Disziplinen immer weiter runter...
Daher stehen ja oft genug die gleichen auf den Siegertreppchen.
Werden für Kader oder TeilnehmerInnen von Meisterschaften gewisse
gleichbleibende Ergebnisse (Punkte/Siege) von TrainerIn eingefordert...
Zufall und Glück weichen Taktik und Erfahrung / Können.
Zum sportlichen allgem. will ich noch anmerken, dass natürlich kein Fisch der Welt der sportliche Gegner ist (behaupte sogar das jeder Fisch gelandet werden kann von durchschnittlich körperlich fitten Leuten) sondern der angelnde menschliche Rivale. Wenn sportliche Extreme verlangt werden, sind übermenschliche Fähigkeiten bei den Hapunierern zu finden  - schaut euch doch mal die WM in Zypern an, hehe..
Ansonsten staune ich, wie nach 30 Jahren Wettkampfverbot in (West-)Deutschland das Bewußtsein um Wettkämpfe schwindet und statt dessen versucht wird eine "Profi"Liga zu installieren:q sowie eine Angel-Masters Veranstaltung immer größer wird. 
Ja Angel Masters, so wie Bass Masters und nicht wie Angel Schau oder Messe 
Persönlich gefällt mir eigentl. alles beim angeln- feier den alten Mann am Flußufer und kann mir Meisterschaften oder auch Schwarzbarschchampions auf yt reinziehen oder besagte SpearfisherMeisterschaften. Beeindrucken tun mich selbst vermutl. die traditionellen Fischer auf den Weltmeeren in ihren kleinen Booten wohl am meisten:https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=npiyNHH_tEg
#h
Daher - jeder/m wie es ihm/ihr gefällt..leben und leben lassen!


----------



## Thomas9904 (25. Januar 2018)

*AW: Wilde vs. Hänel - Duell der Zanderspezies*



glavoc schrieb:


> Daher - jeder/m wie es ihm/ihr gefällt..leben und leben lassen!


#6#6#6


----------



## Drillsucht69 (25. Januar 2018)

*AW: Wilde vs. Hänel - Duell der Zanderspezies*



glavoc schrieb:


> Daher - jeder/m wie es ihm/ihr gefällt..leben und leben lassen!



Der Meinung bin ich auch #6#6#6!!!

*Übrigens:*
Über die Frauen wegen zickerei beschweren, aber in meinen Augen haben einige  Angler überdimensioniert zuviel weibliche Hormone was die zickerei  angeht  !!!
Deshalb bin ich immer froh, dass ich beim angeln nicht so eine Zicke neben mir stehen habe, der einem den ganzen Angeltag versauen kann...

Jeder soll wie er kann und will #6...


----------



## Nordlichtangler (25. Januar 2018)

*AW: Wilde vs. Hänel - Duell der Zanderspezies*

Dazu kann man eigentlich nur noch anfügen: :m

Fehlender Hormonabbau führt eben immer zu richtig unschönen Begleiterscheinungen


----------



## knutwuchtig (25. Januar 2018)

*AW: Wilde vs. Hänel - Duell der Zanderspezies*



Bimmelrudi schrieb:


> Das einzige sportliche beim Angeln ist die Schlepperei des Gerödels, welches immer mehr zunimmt, je älter man wird.




aus eigener erfahrung kann ich nur sagen, irgendwann kommt man an einen punkt, wo dann die ratio wieder die hoheit übernimmt und man alles überflüssige weg lässt und sich mit klein ,fein und zweckmäßig begnügt. ich finde das ist die intelligentere form von angeln.


----------



## Nordlichtangler (25. Januar 2018)

*AW: Wilde vs. Hänel - Duell der Zanderspezies*

Das kann man aber auch weitertreiben: Wenn man sich einen Träger leisten kann, sieht die Sache ganz anders aus 

Was auch für mich überraschenderweise hier ein aufgezeigter Mißstand und für die hier besprochenen Angeleventgladiatoren eine Verbesserung wäre: 
Plus Professioneller Kescherhelfer, der keinen im letzten Moment entwischen lässt. Wäre auch einen Schritt mehr Teamplay. 
Genauso eben "Waffenträger und -wechsler" .


----------



## Bimmelrudi (25. Januar 2018)

*AW: Wilde vs. Hänel - Duell der Zanderspezies*



knutwuchtig schrieb:


> aus eigener erfahrung kann ich nur sagen, irgendwann kommt man an einen punkt, wo dann die ratio wieder die hoheit übernimmt und man alles überflüssige weg lässt und sich mit klein ,fein und zweckmäßig begnügt. ich finde das ist die intelligentere form von angeln.


Mach ich ja auch so, und auch nicht erst seit gestern.
Reicht mir schon, jedesmal mit Futteral auf dem Rücken und bequemen Stuhl inner Hand die knapp 200m zum MLK hochzugehen...ist ja nur ne Steigung von locker 25-30% (gefühlt sinds deutlich mehr) auf diese kurze Strecke.
Oben angekommen pumpste erstmal wie nen Maikäfer und verfluchst jede Fluppe die du mal geraucht hast^^

Gesendet von meinem ALE-L21 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Thomas9904 (26. Januar 2018)

*AW: Wilde vs. Hänel - Duell der Zanderspezies*

Da wirds dann halt Sportangeln im doppelten Sinn: Wettebwerb gegen Angelkollegen PLUS körperliche Anstrengung.

Aber sowohl Veit wie Sebastian sind wohl noch in Alter wie Kondition, um das zu packen.

Und beim spinnen wie in der Profiliga musste so viel dann eh net schleppen.

Reizvoll wäre ja, das noch um nen FriedfischTag zu erweitern - doppelt Heim- und auswärts, je einmal Raub-, und einmal Friedfisch..


----------



## Fischkopp 1961 (26. Januar 2018)

*AW: Wilde vs. Hänel - Duell der Zanderspezies*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Da wirds dann halt Sportangeln im doppelten Sinn: Wettebwerb gegen Angelkollegen PLUS körperliche Anstrengung.
> 
> Aber sowohl Veit wie Sebastian sind wohl noch in Alter wie Kondition, um das zu packen.
> 
> ...



 Muss nicht oder besser gesagt: "Müsste nicht"
 Hast Du Dir mal angeschaut was der Uli Beyer so mit an das Wasser geschleppt hat? |bigeyes


----------



## Jamdoumo (26. Januar 2018)

*AW: Wilde vs. Hänel - Duell der Zanderspezies*



Fischkopp 1961 schrieb:


> Muss nicht oder besser gesagt: "Müsste nicht"
> Hast Du Dir mal angeschaut was der Uli Beyer so mit an das Wasser geschleppt hat? |bigeyes



Der hat nicht geschleppt, der hat evakuiert! |supergri


----------



## Thomas9904 (26. Januar 2018)

*AW: Wilde vs. Hänel - Duell der Zanderspezies*

grins - ne, aber war der nicht meist mitm Boot unterwegs? Da schleppt ja das Boot..


----------



## Fr33 (26. Januar 2018)

*AW: Wilde vs. Hänel - Duell der Zanderspezies*

Am besten ist Ulli's High-End Eimer Carry All


----------



## Thomas9904 (26. Januar 2018)

*AW: Wilde vs. Hänel - Duell der Zanderspezies*

stellt mal Link ein..


----------



## Fr33 (26. Januar 2018)

*AW: Wilde vs. Hänel - Duell der Zanderspezies*

Von was? Von dem Eimer?


----------



## Franky (26. Januar 2018)

*AW: Wilde vs. Hänel - Duell der Zanderspezies*

Schon wieder Eimer...?!?!?


----------



## Perci (26. Januar 2018)

*AW: Wilde vs. Hänel - Duell der Zanderspezies*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> stellt mal Link ein..


https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iHB4I_kIe2E

Bei 4:55


----------



## Franky (26. Januar 2018)

*AW: Wilde vs. Hänel - Duell der Zanderspezies*



Perci schrieb:


> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iHB4I_kIe2E
> 
> Bei 4:55



Erinnert mich eher an Pelle Pelikan...
https://books.google.de/books?id=Ce...ce=gbs_ge_summary_r&cad=0#v=onepage&q&f=false
:q


----------



## rippi (26. Januar 2018)

*AW: Wilde vs. Hänel - Duell der Zanderspezies*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Da wirds dann halt Sportangeln im doppelten Sinn: Wettebwerb gegen Angelkollegen PLUS körperliche Anstrengung.
> 
> Aber sowohl Veit wie Sebastian sind wohl noch in Alter wie Kondition, um das zu packen.
> 
> ...


....und einen BigGame-Tag, einen Fliegenfisch-Tag, einen Zielfisch-Tag, wo nur der Zielfisch Punkte bringt und Beifänge zu krassen Punktabzügen führen, einen Angel im Kostüm-Tag und einen Gründling-Tag.

 Ich finde nur wer das alles schafft, sollte sich als Sieger der Profi-Liga profilieren dürfen. Und damit al der beste Angler Deutschlands gelten.


----------



## Nordlichtangler (26. Januar 2018)

*AW: Wilde vs. Hänel - Duell der Zanderspezies*



Perci schrieb:


> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iHB4I_kIe2E
> 
> Bei 4:55


Danke, hast es schon rausgesucht! 

Was habe ich mich drüber amüsiert, ein Bleisack schwerer als 'ne Frau  :m

Immerhin weiss ich jetzt genau und beweisbar, dass ich noch gar nicht so schlimm überpackeselt bin - im Vergleich zum Uli. :q


----------



## GandRalf (26. Januar 2018)

*AW: Wilde vs. Hänel - Duell der Zanderspezies*



Fr33 schrieb:


> Am besten ist Ulli's High-End Eimer Carry All



Hier bei 10:00 ist der Eimer im Spiel!

Wandfarbe! ;-)

bei 22:00 liegt er plötzlich im Wasser!


----------



## Fr33 (26. Januar 2018)

*AW: Wilde vs. Hänel - Duell der Zanderspezies*



GandRalf schrieb:


> Hier bei 10:00 ist der Eimer im Spiel!
> 
> Wandfarbe! ;-)
> 
> bei 22:00 liegt er plötzlich im Wasser!



Genau das ist der legendäre Tackle Eimer. 

 Und unser einer macht sich nen Kopp mit jede Farbe woanders hin usw. Haha.


----------



## gründler (29. Januar 2018)

*AW: Wilde vs. Hänel - Duell der Zanderspezies*

http://magdeburger-news.de/index.php?this=frame&c=20180129113313&ref=facebook


----------



## Bobster (29. Januar 2018)

*AW: Wilde vs. Hänel - Duell der Zanderspezies*

....da wo der kleine Finger steckt 
 Kann sich ja dann nur um einen handeln.

 Nach soviel Trubel um diese ProfiLiga war es doch wohl nur noch eine Frage der Zeit.......


 Man angelt am besten nur noch für sich selber....


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 150887 (29. Januar 2018)

*AW: Wilde vs. Hänel - Duell der Zanderspezies*

nette unverfängliche Webpräsenz haben die.

end-of-fishing.org/de.

Zum K..... . Aber auch das man denen dermaßen Angriffsfäche bietet ist unglaublich.


----------



## Nordlichtangler (29. Januar 2018)

*AW: Wilde vs. Hänel - Duell der Zanderspezies*

Naja, man muss ja wie aus vielen hier im Forum diskutierten Fällen schon eine echte Angriffsfläche bieten, und hier hat anscheinend einer ganz genau alles abgesucht und subsummiert:

"In Videos auf seiner Homepage ist zu sehen, dass Veit W. regelmäßig Zander angelt und Catch & Release – das Angeln und anschließende Freilassen von Fischen – betreibt."

Da versucht selbst im Zeitungsartikel ein Winkeladvokat-"Formulator" das vorsätzliche schon mal einzutüten. 
Gelegentliches Rücksetzen nach definierten Regeln ist in allen Landesfischereirechten vorgeschrieben (Mindestmaß, Schonzeit, geschützte Arten usw.). 
Alles und immer zurücksetzen ist ....

Also da braucht der Veit einfach mal ein paar Schlachte- und Grillparty-Fotos! #6
(auch vom Anstoßzander von Sebastian)


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 150887 (29. Januar 2018)

*AW: Wilde vs. Hänel - Duell der Zanderspezies*



Nordlichtangler schrieb:


> Naja, man muss ja wie aus vielen hier im Forum diskutierten Fällen schon eine echte Angriffsfläche bieten, und hier hat anscheinend einer ganz genau alles abgesucht und subsummiert:
> 
> "In Videos auf seiner Homepage ist zu sehen, dass Veit W. regelmäßig Zander angelt und Catch & Release – das Angeln und anschließende Freilassen von Fischen – betreibt."
> 
> ...



es geht gar nicht um den gewonnenen Prozeß. Jedesmal wenn die ihren Kübel über die Anglerschaft ausleeren bleibt was an uns hängen und am Ende wirkt es sich auf die Stimmung in der Bevölkerung aus. Und welche Konsequenzen das haben kann, wage ich mir nicht auszumalen.


----------



## geomas (29. Januar 2018)

*AW: Wilde vs. Hänel - Duell der Zanderspezies*

Tja, wer sich so exponiert wie einige „Profis” muß eben das Risiko, eine Anzeige zu fangen, einkalkulieren.


----------



## Nordlichtangler (29. Januar 2018)

*AW: Wilde vs. Hänel - Duell der Zanderspezies*



Testudo schrieb:


> Jedesmal wenn die ihren Kübel über die Anglerschaft ausleeren bleibt was an uns hängen und am Ende wirkt es sich auf die Stimmung in der Bevölkerung aus.


Die Angler sind aber die Bevölkerung, es sind nicht wenige.
Und die Bevölkerung hat grundsätzlich immer Hunger und ißt gerne. 

Ich spüre rundherum im Norden und Süden überall ein "gerne auch lecker Fisch haben wollen", als denn irgendeine Abneigung. 

Die Petraner sind doch auch in den Augen der Bevölkerung Aberwitzfiguren, denn alleine schon die Futteralien aus dem Schlachthof usw. will sich keiner verwehren lassen.


----------



## geomas (29. Januar 2018)

*AW: Wilde vs. Hänel - Duell der Zanderspezies*



Testudo schrieb:


> es geht gar nicht um den gewonnenen Prozeß. ...
> am Ende wirkt es sich auf die Stimmung in der Bevölkerung aus. ...



Wenn die das mit den Anzeigen übertreiben, könnte es sich auch auf die Stimmung bei den Staatsanwaltschaften und Gerichten auswirken.
Da arbeiten auch nur Menschen. Wenn die das Gefühl bekommen, von peta für PR-Stunts eingespannt zu werden, wird die eine oder andere Anzeige vielleicht ziemlich schnell abgearbeitet.


----------



## kati48268 (29. Januar 2018)

*AW: Wilde vs. Hänel - Duell der Zanderspezies*



geomas schrieb:


> Tja, wer sich so exponiert wie einige „Profis” muß eben das Risiko, eine Anzeige zu fangen, einkalkulieren.


Du gehst also nicht angeln?
Falls doch, riskierst du selbiges. 
Immer. 
Jedes Mal.


----------



## geomas (29. Januar 2018)

*AW: Wilde vs. Hänel - Duell der Zanderspezies*



kati48268 schrieb:


> Du gehst also nicht angeln?
> Falls doch, riskierst du selbiges.
> Immer.
> Jedes Mal.



^ Ja, ist mir durchaus bewußt.

Aber im Gegensatz zu den „Profis”, um die es in diesem Thread geht, flute ich nicht das www mit Videos. Man kann solche Anzeigen auch provozieren - hilft man damit anderen Anglern?


----------



## kati48268 (29. Januar 2018)

*AW: Wilde vs. Hänel - Duell der Zanderspezies*

Die Konsequenz wäre, Videos, Bilder, Berichte,... aus der Öffentlichkeit zu verbannen.
Genau das ist ja auch eines der Ziele, die durch den Anzeigenterror erreicht werden sollen.

Von den "Profi"-Berichten mal abgesehen, was erscheint denn noch regional von Angelvereinen?
'Müll aufsammeln' & 'silberne Ehrennadel an Kurt Meier', wenn überhaupt.
Aber Berichte über Königsangeln, Anangeln, Kinderangeln,... nahezu verschwunden.

Und wenn wir, du & ich "Profi"-Videos sehen, wissen wir doch genau, was alles rausgeschnitten wurde - nur auf diesen Druck hin.


----------



## geomas (29. Januar 2018)

*AW: Wilde vs. Hänel - Duell der Zanderspezies*

In der regionalen Tages-Presse hier sind regelmäßig Berichte über „Angelevents” oder besondere Fänge, genau wie über „Müllaufsammel-Aktionen” oder Vereinsversammlungen.

Ich persönlich find es auch schade, daß man nicht „unbedarft” sein Hobby mit anderen über das www teilen kann, ohne sich der Gefahr auszusetzen, eine Anzeige (egal was aus dieser wird) einzufangen.
Aber so ist eben die Realität heute. 
Und wer sich besonders exponiert wie der auch in Anglerkreisen umstrittene „Profi” aus dem Titel dieses Threads, sollte eine Anzeige eben mit einkalkulieren.


----------



## kati48268 (29. Januar 2018)

*AW: Wilde vs. Hänel - Duell der Zanderspezies*



geomas schrieb:


> In der regionalen Tages-Presse hier sind regelmäßig Berichte über „Angelevents” oder besondere Fänge, ...


Ok,... ist hier eher Totentanz.
Vielleicht auch der Tatsache geschuldet, dass die Soja-Salafisten in dieser Region auch sehr aktiv sind.
Gerade bei den ganzen "Kinderangel-Anzeige-Aktionen", die die deutschlandweit gefahren haben, hat's hier in meiner Ecke zig mal gescheppert. Alles gut ausgegangen, aber trotzdem killt das die Lust der Vereine auf Öffentlichkeitsarbeit rigoros.

Wir driften aber langsam etwas sehr OT ab...
Belassen wir es mal wenn, dann bei dem konkreten Fall.

Der eingestellt Link (Magdeburger News) ist eine 1:1-Wiedergabe einer P€ta-Pressemeldung. 
Leider in keiner Form als eine solche PM gekennzeichnet; liest sich oberflächlich als redaktioneller Artikel, was mich -über die eigentliche P€ta-Anzeige hinaus- sehr ärgert.


----------



## exil-dithschi (29. Januar 2018)

*AW: Wilde vs. Hänel - Duell der Zanderspezies*

petra hin, peter her, von denen erwartet man ja nix anderes.
was mich mehr ärgert, man lese sich dieses fädchen durch, des anglers größter feind ist der angler.
wäre dies nicht so könnte man das ganze recht entspannt sehen.
heute die, morgen du, irgendwann wird es auch der letzte besserangler merken.


----------



## Taxidermist (29. Januar 2018)

*AW: Wilde vs. Hänel - Duell der Zanderspezies*



kati48268 schrieb:


> Der eingestellt Link (Magdeburger News) ist eine 1:1-Wiedergabe einer P€ta-Pressemeldung.
> Leider in keiner Form als eine solche PM gekennzeichnet; liest sich oberflächlich als redaktioneller Artikel, was mich -über die eigentliche P€ta-Anzeige hinaus- sehr ärgert.



Das ist reinste P€ta Propaganda, die sich sogar im Wortlaut wiederholt und an andere Pressemittelungen des Vereins nahtlos anschließt.
Sogar die Literaturangaben unter dem "Artikel" fehlen nicht!
Da hat der Schreiberling offenbar die richtige Gesinnung, b.z.w Ideologie, verinnerlicht!

Jürgen

P.S.: Mich kotzt es trotzdem an, dass man mich bei solchen Veröffentlichungen ins gleiche Boot setzt, wie irgendwelche Profihampelmänner, oder Wasserschwein-Hantas!


----------



## Hechtstipper (29. Januar 2018)

*AW: Wilde vs. Hänel - Duell der Zanderspezies*

Wenn ich sehe wie VW mit den Fischen umgeht kann ich nicht nur verstehen sondern begrüße sogar das dagegen vorgegangen wird. Leider lässt er nicht nur in diesem Video jeden Respekt vor der Kreatur vermissen. Wenn der Fisch nur noch Mittel zum Zweck der Selbstdarstellung ist kotzt mich das als Angler an. 

Gesendet von meinem SM-G935F mit Tapatalk


----------



## kati48268 (29. Januar 2018)

*AW: Wilde vs. Hänel - Duell der Zanderspezies*



Hechtstipper schrieb:


> ... begrüße sogar das dagegen vorgegangen wird...


Des Anglers Glaubensbekenntnis:
Und wenn er das Viech zu Tode trampelt oder quatscht,
werde ich mich nie auf die Seite von P€ta stellen,
denn ich bin der Nächste, der von denen das Messer in den Rücken kriegt,
sch***egal wie tierschutzgerecht ich angel.


----------



## Thomas9904 (29. Januar 2018)

*AW: Wilde vs. Hänel - Duell der Zanderspezies*



kati48268 schrieb:


> Des Anglers Glaubensbekenntnis:
> Und wenn er das Viech zu Tode trampelt oder quatscht,
> werde ich mich nie auf die Seite von P€ta stellen,
> denn ich bin der Nächste, der von denen das Messer in den Rücken kriegt,
> sch***egal wie tierschutzgerecht ich angel.



so isses , kati..


----------



## Bobster (29. Januar 2018)

*AW: Wilde vs. Hänel - Duell der Zanderspezies*

Ich glaub ich meld mich hier ab 

 Nicht das ich noch ne Anzeige bekomme
 nur weil ich Angler bin :q

 Bobster
 Undercover Sportfisher :q


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 150887 (29. Januar 2018)

*AW: Wilde vs. Hänel - Duell der Zanderspezies*



Hechtstipper schrieb:


> Wenn ich sehe wie VW mit den Fischen umgeht kann ich nicht nur verstehen sondern begrüße sogar das dagegen vorgegangen wird. Leider lässt er nicht nur in diesem Video jeden Respekt vor der Kreatur vermissen. Wenn der Fisch nur noch Mittel zum Zweck der Selbstdarstellung ist kotzt mich das als Angler an.
> 
> Gesendet von meinem SM-G935F mit Tapatalk


Ich habe vermutet, das er angezeigt wird, und ich habe mich auch über sein Verhalten aufgeregt, aber ich würde mich niemals mit einer Organisation gemein machen, die mir nur mein Hobby verbieten möchte.

Vielleicht sollte man die Zeitung mit Lerserbriefen zusch...


----------



## geomas (29. Januar 2018)

*AW: Wilde vs. Hänel - Duell der Zanderspezies*



Testudo schrieb:


> Ich habe vermutet, das er angezeigt wird, und ich habe mich auch über sein Verhalten aufgeregt, aber ich würde mich niemals mit einer Organisation gemein machen, die mir nur mein Hobby verbieten möchte.
> 
> Vielleicht sollte man die Zeitung mit Lerserbriefen zusch...



Hab mir gerade mal die Printausgabe angesehen. Zeitung ist ne wohlwollende Umschreibung für das Blatt.
Das Impressum (Ausgabe vom 27. Januar, Seite 26) findet sich direkt unter einer Annonce für „gangbang magdeburg” ;-)
bitte: redaktion@mdnews.de und Verlag: buero@mdnews.de


----------



## kati48268 (29. Januar 2018)

*AW: Wilde vs. Hänel - Duell der Zanderspezies*

Habe mit dem "Herausgeber" einen kurzen Dialog geführt,
mal den "Pressekodex" erwähnt, nach dem man eine PM besser als solche kennzeichnet,
ich glaube, er wusste gar nicht wovon ich rede.

_(By the way, das machen aber verdammt viele nicht! 
Schaut euch mal an, wie Thomas andere Texte einstellt, er wäre in jeder Journalismus-Schule der gefürchtete Korinthenkacker-Professor)_

Und zu der "Tat" an sich:
Herrjeh...  er hat etwas mit dem Fisch rumgehampelt, das war wohl den viel  diskutierten Emotionen geschuldet. 
Der Fisch wurde lt,. Darstellung ja mitgenommen, so  what?
Das TierSchG gibt -aus meiner Sicht- keinen Grund zu einer Straftat  her, 
"länger anhaltende oder wiederkehrende Leiden"...
Erst recht nicht, wenn man es ins Verhältnis setzt, wie sonst mit  Fischen umgegangen wird. Jedes Filet aus der Supermarkt-TK ist unter  ganz anderen Bedingungen entstanden.


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 150887 (29. Januar 2018)

*AW: Wilde vs. Hänel - Duell der Zanderspezies*

Hier einfach einen Kommentar hinterlassen, ist öffentlich.

Bin gespannt, ob der Beitrag es dennoch in die Printversion schafft.


----------



## Bimmelrudi (29. Januar 2018)

*AW: Wilde vs. Hänel - Duell der Zanderspezies*



kati48268 schrieb:


> Und zu der "Tat" an sich:
> Herrjeh...  er hat etwas mit dem Fisch rumgehampelt, das war wohl den viel  diskutierten Emotionen geschuldet.
> Der Fisch wurde lt,. Darstellung ja mitgenommen, so  what?
> Das TierSchG gibt -aus meiner Sicht- keinen Grund zu einer Straftat  her,
> ...



Sehe ich genauso.
Ist doch nur menschlich auch mal Emotionen zu zeigen, vor allem in so einem Duell und wenns dann noch so knapp ausgeht.
Der Fisch wäre so oder so in der Pfanne gelandet.


----------



## Gast (29. Januar 2018)

*AW: Wilde vs. Hänel - Duell der Zanderspezies*

Ich schreibe hier soooo oft das ich jeden meiner gefangenen Fische wieder schwimmen lasse.
Und da ich Rentner bin hätte ich auch Zeit mich vor Gericht mit diesem Gestalten von der P€ta rumzuärgern, aber mich wollen die nicht.#c
Dabei habe ich schon tausende Fische gefangen und wieder schwimmen lassen.
Ich wäre doch ein willkommenes Opfer 

Mich wundert echt das die RTL nicht verklagen wegen dem Mist den die da im Dschungel veranstalten.


----------



## Taxidermist (29. Januar 2018)

*AW: Wilde vs. Hänel - Duell der Zanderspezies*

Danke mal an die Jenigen, welche diesem Magdeburger Verlautbarungsblättchen von P€tra etwas auf der Facebookseite hinterlassen!
Sagt der, welcher keine Lust hat sich selbst auf Facebook anzumelden!

Jürgen


----------



## Wingsuiter (30. Januar 2018)

*AW: Wilde vs. Hänel - Duell der Zanderspezies*



kati48268 schrieb:


> Und zu der "Tat" an sich:
> Herrjeh... er hat etwas mit dem Fisch rumgehampelt, das war wohl den viel diskutierten Emotionen geschuldet.
> Der Fisch wurde lt,. Darstellung ja mitgenommen, so what?
> Das TierSchG gibt -aus meiner Sicht- keinen Grund zu einer Straftat her,
> ...




Sorry, sehe ich nicht so. Leider kommt ein derartiges Verhalten bei Veit Wilde oft vor und ich sehe bei Ihm einen mangelnden Respekt vor dem Lebewesen.
Das jeder mal nen Ausrutscher hat aufgrund von Emotionen, geschenkt...dass die Industrie nach anderen Regeln fischt, ebenfalls...
die meisten stehen aber nicht so in der Öffentlichkeit wie er oder die anderen Profis. Und gerade dann erwarte ich, dass sich tierschutzgerecht verhalten wird und nicht unnötig noch mehr Angriffsfläche für Tierrechtler geschaffen wird, ist solch ein Verhalten doch Wasser auf den Mühlen der Schützermafia. Ich denke wir Angler haben da doch wohl auch selbst einen Anspruch, was den Umgang mit Tieren angeht.

Und was die Straftat angeht, ist es sicher Auslegungssache, jedoch könnte man in der LFischVO durchaus eine Ordnungswidrigkeit erkennen, da ein Fisch unmittelbar/unverzüglich nach dem Fang zu versorgen/zurück zu setzen ist. Was nun unverzüglich im Einzelfall bedeutet, bedarf wohl einer richterlichen Entscheidung.

Ich wünsche mir zumindest, dass der Herr Wilde sich für sein Verhalten zu verantworten hat. 
Das man keinen Pakt mit dem Teufel(aka. Petra) schließen sollte ist klar, ich hoffe jedoch, dass sich der Verlag das Engagement mit ihm überdenkt.


----------



## Saltywata (30. Januar 2018)

*AW: Wilde vs. Hänel - Duell der Zanderspezies*

Wie auch immer man zur Liga und den Herren steht, diesen Einzelfall zum Gegenstand einer Anzeige zu machen ist genauso wohlfeil, wie die im Artikel herausgesuchten Interpretationen von Ergebnissen "neutraler" Studien.


----------



## Lemmingx (30. Januar 2018)

*AW: Wilde vs. Hänel - Duell der Zanderspezies*



Wingsuiter schrieb:


> Sorry, sehe ich nicht so. Leider kommt ein derartiges Verhalten bei Veit Wilde oft vor und ich sehe bei Ihm einen mangelnden Respekt vor dem Lebewesen.
> Das jeder mal nen Ausrutscher hat aufgrund von Emotionen, geschenkt...dass die Industrie nach anderen Regeln fischt, ebenfalls...
> die meisten stehen aber nicht so in der Öffentlichkeit wie er oder die anderen Profis. Und gerade dann erwarte ich, dass sich tierschutzgerecht verhalten wird und nicht unnötig noch mehr Angriffsfläche für Tierrechtler geschaffen wird, ist solch ein Verhalten doch Wasser auf den Mühlen der Schützermafia. Ich denke wir Angler haben da doch wohl auch selbst einen Anspruch, was den Umgang mit Tieren angeht.
> 
> ...



Ich habe glaube nicht jedes Video von Herrn Wilde gesehen aber ich bin glaube ganz Objektiv und habe daher noch keine Respektlosigkeit gegenüber Tieren erkennen können.
So wie es für mich aussieht bist du nur jemand der Ihn nicht leiden kann weil er dir einfach unsympathisch ist und ihm deswegen die Krätze an den Hals wünschst.
Aber man liest diese Anschuldigungen öfter und vielleicht bin ich ja auch im Unrecht. 
Kannst du mir vielleicht Beispiele aufzeigen?


----------



## GandRalf (30. Januar 2018)

*AW: Wilde vs. Hänel - Duell der Zanderspezies*

Inzwischen ist der Text dezent mit "Pressemitteilung Peta 29.01.2018" gekennzeichnet!

Hat scheinbar doch gefruchtet, dass kati einen "Dialog" geführt hat. 

#6


----------



## RonTom (30. Januar 2018)

*AW: Wilde vs. Hänel - Duell der Zanderspezies*

Die F&F-Redaktion scheint das ja richtig auszuschlachten.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1fBaAf7t_4M&t=2051s

Selbst hier distanzieren sie sich nicht zum Verhalten von V. Wilde. Ganz im Gegenteil. Hier spricht man vom großen Selbstvertrauen usw. S. Hänel wird als bockiges Kind dargestellt. 

Für mich bleibt Wilde ein [edit - bitte vernünftiger Ton!]. Das hat er in den letzten Minuten ganz deutlich gezeigt. Kleine Fische sind ihm egal und nur die großen Zählen usw. Der Typ mag zwar ein sehr guter Zanderangler sein aber vor der Kamera hat er absolut nichts verloren. Auch in den sozialen Medien macht er keine gute Figur. 
Auch BigL finde ich als Schiedsrichter fehlbesetzt. Ich muss aber zugeben das er mich angenehm überrascht hat in der Partie und er hat seine Sache gut gemacht. Er hat gut und souverän reagiert als der [edit - bitte vernünftiger Ton!] da komplett ausgerastet ist. An seiner Stelle hätte ich mich komplett nass gemacht. 

Sebastian war natürlich komplett angepisst. Auch vorher schon. Hier hätte er etwas souveräner agieren können. Verstehen kann ich ihn aber. Er hat sich dann aber wieder schnell eingekriegt und ein gutes Schlusswort gesagt. 

Von mir aus kann der Wilde das Ding ruhig gewinnen. Der braucht das ja für sein Ego.


----------



## Brachsenfan (30. Januar 2018)

*AW: Wilde vs. Hänel - Duell der Zanderspezies*

Ich habe sowohl Veit Wilde als auch Sebastian Hänel bisher als freundliche, sympathische und kompetente Angler kennen gelernt, welche uns Angler in der Öffentlichkeit doch, wie ich finde, recht ordentlich vertreten haben. Beide haben für mich auch eine Art repräsentative Stellung für uns Angler in der Öffentlichkeit.
Allerdings bin ich auch ganz klar der Meinung, dass Herr Wilde hier definitiv nicht respektvoll mit diesem Fisch umgegangen ist.
Ich verfolge die Liga schon von Anfang an. Aber Veit ist für mich mit Abstand der unsympatischste Teilnehmer, der jemals daran teilgenommen hat.
Mal sehen, wie das weiter geht.

Ich jedenfalls möchte Herrn Wilde nicht mehr bei der Liga sehen, wenn er sich weiterhin so verhält.


----------



## Lemmingx (30. Januar 2018)

*AW: Wilde vs. Hänel - Duell der Zanderspezies*



RonTom schrieb:


> Sebastian war natürlich komplett angepisst. Auch vorher schon. Hier hätte er etwas souveräner agieren können. Verstehen kann ich ihn aber. Er hat sich dann aber wieder schnell eingekriegt und ein gutes Schlusswort gesagt.
> .



Das ist auch so etwas was ich nicht verstehe. Man mag den einen nicht und sieht in allem was schlechtes und der andere,  den man sympathisch findet, der hat alles richtig gemacht.

Wo war den ein Hänel besser? Als er vorne lag hat er wo es nur ging getrietzt und dumme Sprüche gerissen. Im Nachgang dann noch schön versucht nach zutreten und wie ein kleines bockiges Kind eine nochmalige Teilnahme ausgeschlossen. Auch alles nicht die feine Art.

Verstehe einfach nicht das man da so die Objektivität verliert.

Ich kann den Lock zum Beispiel absolut nicht ab. Für mich ein Unsympath hoch 10. Trotzdem würde es mir nie einfallen so im Internet über ihn her zuziehen.


----------



## kati48268 (30. Januar 2018)

*AW: Wilde vs. Hänel - Duell der Zanderspezies*



Lemmingx schrieb:


> ... wo es nur ging getrietzt und dumme Sprüche gerissen...


Das ist doch eben auch nur menschlich und macht den Reiz eines Wettbewerbes aus.

Wenn ich mit einem Kumpel angel, switcht es auch ständig von Angeln im Team zu bissigem, sarkastischem 'wer hat den Längeren'.
Nicht anders läuft es doch wenn sich 2 Freunde über Fussball unterhalten, wenn sie auf jeweils revalisierende Vereine stehen.

Bei der Beurteilung der Agitation der beiden Teilnehmer sollten alle mal etwas die Kirche im Dorf lassen, Sympathien hin oder her.


----------



## RonTom (30. Januar 2018)

*AW: Wilde vs. Hänel - Duell der Zanderspezies*



Lemmingx schrieb:


> Das ist auch so etwas was ich nicht verstehe. Man mag den einen nicht und sieht in allem was schlechtes und der andere,  den man sympathisch findet, der hat alles richtig gemacht.
> 
> Wo war den ein Hänel besser? Als er vorne lag hat er wo es nur ging getrietzt und dumme Sprüche gerissen. Im Nachgang dann noch schön versucht nach zutreten und wie ein kleines bockiges Kind eine nochmalige Teilnahme ausgeschlossen. Auch alles nicht die feine Art.
> 
> ...




Naja getriezt... Er hat ein paar Nadelstiche gesetzt. Mehr nicht. Schau dir mal an was Wilde vorher (auf der Messe) alles so rausgehauen hat. Wer austeilt muss auch einstecken können. Dumme Sprüche kamen da nur vom Wilde. Fakt ist auch das Hänel an diesem Tag der bessere Angler war. Selbst Wilde hat das zugegeben und zeigt, dass er doch noch nicht ganz den Bezug zur Realität verloren hat.


----------



## Kochtopf (30. Januar 2018)

*AW: Wilde vs. Hänel - Duell der Zanderspezies*

Es sind eben alles leider keine Gentlemen britischer Prägung von Benimm und Sportsgeist her  Das Problem ist Systemimmanent - es zählt nur größer, höher, schneller, weiter; der Wert eines Anglerd bemisst sich, überspitzt formuliert, an Klicks.
Die Auswüchse sind dann bei YouTube zu beobachten. Karpfenangler die trotz Abhakmatte Beifangbrassen wie lästiges Ungeziefer behandeln, Leute die Großaale gefühlt Minutenlang am Haken baumeln lassen und eben so Sternstunden wie auf Facebook zwischen Wilde und Hänel (und dem Stellfischguttenberg etc) sind das Ergebnis davon.
Ich finde es ätzend und traurig aber so funktioniert Ruhm in der digitalen Gesellschaft


----------



## Lemmingx (30. Januar 2018)

*AW: Wilde vs. Hänel - Duell der Zanderspezies*



RonTom schrieb:


> Die F&F-Redaktion scheint das ja richtig auszuschlachten.
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1fBaAf7t_4M&t=2051s
> 
> ...





kati48268 schrieb:


> Das ist doch eben auch nur menschlich und macht den Reiz eines Wettbewerbes aus.
> 
> Wenn ich mit einem Kumpel angel, switcht es auch ständig von Angeln im Team zu bissigem, sarkastischem 'wer hat den Längeren'.
> Nicht anders läuft es doch wenn sich 2 Freunde über Fussball unterhalten, wenn sie auf jeweils revalisierende Vereine stehen.
> ...



Naja, ich habe Hänels Verhalten doch schon sehr "von oben herab" empfunden.

Ich habe das Beispiel ja auch nur herangeführt um zu zeigen das beide gleich gut bzw. gleich schlecht sind und manche Argumentationen hier völlig daneben sind.

Das ganze dient der Unterhaltung und jeder hat seinen Favoriten. Genau so soll es auch sein!
Aber diese Hexenjagd ist für mich unverständlich.


----------



## u-see fischer (30. Januar 2018)

*AW: Wilde vs. Hänel - Duell der Zanderspezies*



Lemmingx schrieb:


> Naja, ich habe Hänels Verhalten doch schon sehr "von oben herab" empfunden.........
> 
> ....Das ganze dient der Unterhaltung und jeder hat seinen Favoriten. Genau so soll es auch sein!
> Aber diese Hexenjagd ist für mich unverständlich.



Nicht ganz richtig bzw. nur aus deiner Sicht richtig.

 Das Ganze dient dem Verkauf einer Angelzeitschrift, nicht mehr und nicht weniger.

 Bei anderen Sportarten/Wettkämpfen wird noch ganz anders "von oben herab" argumentiert. Denke da z.B. an Boxen.

Wie hat z.B. Muhamed Ali seinen Kontrahenten Joe Fraizier vor laufender Kamera beschimpft und zum Teil auch Beleidigt, ohne Kamera hat er jedoch immer sehr respektvoll vom "Smokin Joe" gesprochen. Ich bin davon überzeugt, ohne die verbalen Attacken durch Muhamed Ali währen die Zuschauerzahlen beim den beiden Kämpfen bestimmt nicht so groß gewesen.


----------



## Lemmingx (30. Januar 2018)

*AW: Wilde vs. Hänel - Duell der Zanderspezies*



u-see fischer schrieb:


> Nicht ganz richtig bzw. nur aus deiner Sicht richtig.
> 
> Das Ganze dient dem Verkauf einer Angelzeitschrift, nicht mehr und nicht weniger.
> 
> ...



Ist alles richtig.

Das Magazin will unterhalten und letztendlich natürlich Geld verdienen.

Und wie gesagt mit dem Hänel Beispiel wollte ich nur sagen das sich beide nichts nehmen.

Es ist ja auch gar nicht schlimm das jeder seinen Favoriten hat und sich ärgert bei einem verlorenen Wettkampf oder freut bei einem gewonnen. 
Ich kann nur dieses nachtreten nicht verstehen.


----------



## Wingsuiter (30. Januar 2018)

*AW: Wilde vs. Hänel - Duell der Zanderspezies*



Lemmingx schrieb:


> Ich habe glaube nicht jedes Video von Herrn Wilde gesehen aber ich bin glaube ganz Objektiv und habe daher noch keine Respektlosigkeit gegenüber Tieren erkennen können.
> So wie es für mich aussieht bist du nur jemand der Ihn nicht leiden kann weil er dir einfach unsympathisch ist und ihm deswegen die Krätze an den Hals wünschst.
> Aber man liest diese Anschuldigungen öfter und vielleicht bin ich ja auch im Unrecht.
> Kannst du mir vielleicht Beispiele aufzeigen?




 Ich gebe dir Recht, dass ich ihn nicht leiden kann, jedoch denke ich nicht, dass du wirklich objektiv bist, scheinst du doch mit ihm befreundet zu sein oder zumindet sehr mit ihm zu sympathisieren. Und alleine stehe ich mit meiner Meinung über Ihn ja auch nicht.
 Also ist es für dich normal mit einem Fisch im Kiemengriff minutenlang rumzuhampeln und damit noch hoch zu springen wie ein keines Kind? Für mich nicht, und für mich ist das eine Respektlosigkeit dem Fisch gegenüber.

 Was die beiden, Hänel und Wilde, untereinander für Feden haben ist mir reichlich egal, genauso wer das Match gewonnen hat, sagt diese Profiliga doch so gar nichts über das anglerische Können aus. Ich bin mir sicher so mancher hier aus dem Board, sei es Dennis oder sonst wer, angelt wenn es drauf ankommt besser wie diese "Profis". Außerdem ist es Hänel schließlich selber schuld, hätte den Platz ja nicht wechseln müssen.

 Wilde ist daher nicht nur wegen seines Auftretens, sondern vor allem wegen seines Umgangs mit Tieren unsympathisch.
 Die Meinung muss ja nicht jeder Teilen.

 Ich werde mir jetzt gewiss auch nicht die Arbeit machen und nochmal sämtliche Videos mit Wilde anschauen, um dir was zu beweisen, du kannst ihn ja gerne weiter gut finden, und dass nachgetreten wird ist ja nun Unsinn. Darf jawohl noch jeder seine Meinung haben.

 Kleines Beispiel noch: erste Fisch von ihm im Video. Das sieht gewiss auch jeder anders, für mich persönlich muss es allerdings nicht sein einen seitlich gehakten Fisch an der Schnur rauszuheben, sollte der zappeln kann er sich durchaus erheblich verletzen.
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=45DnYm7knbw&t=961s


----------



## Rotbart (30. Januar 2018)

*AW: Wilde vs. Hänel - Duell der Zanderspezies*

Für mich offenbart dieses Duell vor allem eins:
Dankbar zu sein, nicht selbst vom Angeln leben zu müssen. Sondern Angeln zu dürfen. Wann immer es mich freut. Und nicht um davon Leben zu müssen.


----------



## angler1996 (30. Januar 2018)

*AW: Wilde vs. Hänel - Duell der Zanderspezies*



Rotbart schrieb:


> Für mich offenbart dieses Duell vor allem eins:
> Dankbar zu sein, nicht selbst vom Angeln leben zu müssen. Sondern Angeln zu dürfen. Wann immer es mich freut. Und nicht um davon Leben zu müssen.



#6Eben und den Rest der Zeit muss ich mich weder mit Halb oder GanzPros abgegeben, noch deren Sprüche lesen oder sonstiges Getue anschauen|supergri#h


----------



## Piketom (31. Januar 2018)

*AW: Wilde vs. Hänel - Duell der Zanderspezies*



Rotbart schrieb:


> Für mich offenbart dieses Duell vor allem eins:
> Dankbar zu sein, nicht selbst vom Angeln leben zu müssen. Sondern Angeln zu dürfen. Wann immer es mich freut. Und nicht um davon Leben zu müssen.



so schaut´s aus!

Zudem sind die sogenannten Profis in meinen Augen nur Marketingfiguren!
Habe mir das Battle auch mal "gegönnt" und sah von beiden Seiten nix Neues...innovativ ist anders|rolleyes

Die beiden könnten gern mal zum Battle an meine Talsperre kommen...da sieht´s mit Gummikram ganz schlecht aus

Anders gesagt...das was die da so fabrizieren in holländischen Gewässern traue ich mir auch noch zu


----------



## Wingsuiter (31. Januar 2018)

*AW: Wilde vs. Hänel - Duell der Zanderspezies*



Rotbart schrieb:


> Für mich offenbart dieses Duell vor allem eins:
> Dankbar zu sein, nicht selbst vom Angeln leben zu müssen. Sondern Angeln zu dürfen. Wann immer es mich freut. Und nicht um davon Leben zu müssen.



Da gebe ich dir voll und ganz recht, aber hat ja auch keiner die ganzen Profis dazu gezwungen das ganze hauptberuflich zu machen


----------



## Fischkopp 1961 (31. Januar 2018)

*AW: Wilde vs. Hänel - Duell der Zanderspezies*

Aber was gibt es denn schöneres als sein Hobby zu Beruf zu machen.|kopfkrat
Dann sollte man, wenn angebracht aber auch ein wenig Schelte einstecken können. |znaika:
Und das kann der werte Herr Wilde mal überhaupt nicht ab. Wobei er dies mit eigentlich immer wieder provoziert. |bla: |uhoh: #d


----------



## Reg A. (31. Januar 2018)

*AW: Wilde vs. Hänel - Duell der Zanderspezies*



Fischkopp 1961 schrieb:


> Aber was gibt es denn schöneres als sein Hobby zu Beruf zu machen.|kopfkrat



Gibt da nen ganz passenden Spruch: "Wer sein Hobby zum Beruf macht, sollte sich ganz schnell ein neues Hobby suchen".

Trifft sicherlich nicht auf jeden zu, ich kann das aus persönlicher Erfahrung heraus für mich aber bestätigen; hab auch mal ein Hobby von mir zum Beruf gemacht (nicht Angeln). Ergebnis: nach vier Jahren keinen Bock mehr aufs Hobby, nach weiteren zwei Jahren den Beruf gewechselt. Nun, einige Jahre später, macht mir dieses Hobby auch wieder Spaß


----------



## hans albers (31. Januar 2018)

*AW: Wilde vs. Hänel - Duell der Zanderspezies*



> Also ist es für dich normal mit einem Fisch im Kiemengriff minutenlang  rumzuhampeln und damit noch hoch zu springen wie ein keines Kind? Für  mich nicht, und für mich ist das eine Respektlosigkeit dem Fisch  gegenüber.




man regt sich hier ja gerne im AB 
über das bild des anglers in der öffentlichkeit auf...

naja... 
genau wegen solchen flachzangen...


brauch kein mensch  (ähh... "angler" ) sowas...


----------



## 50er-Jäger (31. Januar 2018)

*AW: Wilde vs. Hänel - Duell der Zanderspezies*



angler1996 schrieb:


> #6Eben und den Rest der Zeit muss ich mich weder mit Halb oder GanzPros abgegeben, noch deren Sprüche lesen oder sonstiges Getue anschauen|supergri#h



Aber womöglich in der Zukunft wegen solchen [edit, auf Ton achten!: Xxxxx.....] neue Einschränkungen in Kauf nehmen...


----------



## BlankyB (31. Januar 2018)

*AW: Wilde vs. Hänel - Duell der Zanderspezies*



Kanaleristo schrieb:


> Ganz einfach: Einen Beruf ausüben, der einem Spaß macht und zusätzlich ein tolles Hobby für die Freizeit haben. #6
> 
> Ich kann angeln ohne Erfolgsdruck, ohne liefern zu müssen und ohne mich zum Affen der Angelindustrie zu machen. Ich muss weder berühmt sein, noch besonders große Fische fangen und mich auch nicht präsentieren. Ich darf einfach Spaß an meinem Hobby haben und wenn ich mal keinen Bock habe, bleibe ich eben zuhause.
> Schaut man sich das Getue, Gehampel und Aufplustern der Pros an, mag es sein, dass dies von ihren Geldgebern erwartet wird - ich habe da nur Mitleid übrig.



#6 Das finde ich auch.


----------



## MarcinD (31. Januar 2018)

*AW: Wilde vs. Hänel - Duell der Zanderspezies*

Hallo,

so, ich hab mir die DVD von meinem kostenlosen Probeabo auch mal angeschaut und bin echt kein Fan von Beide geworden. Die Art von Wilde und auch das Verhalten von Hänel fand ich nicht gut.

Wie Wilde mit dem Fisch umging, war meiner Meinung nach komplett falsch, aber ich glaube sein Nerven sind voll mit Ihm durchgegangen. Ich meine es gibt reichlich Videos wo berichtet wird, dass so ein Wettkampf (Predator Tour, Pro Perch), wo man den Punktestand der Konkurenten kennt, nochmal ne besondere Nummer ist. Und dann beim vorletzten Wurf das ganze nochmal zu kippen ... dass hat auch so manchen Fußballer schonmal ne rote Karte wegen des Jubelns eingebracht. 

Gut, nein es war nichtmal OK, was er gemacht hat, aber ich glaube da war das Gehirn nicht ganz hochgefahren in dem Moment.

Aber ich muss auch ehrlich sagen, dass Herr Hänel bei mir einen sauschlechten Sportsmann abgegeben hat. Der Bericht in der Zeitschrift ist echt übel mit seinem Statement, dass er nicht mehr teilnehmen wird, wegen solchen Leuten wie Wilde und auch sein Verhalten am Wasser war kindisch. Hat aufgehört zu angeln etc. Und das Getue auf der DVD und der Nachbericht in der Zeitschrift passen nicht. Auf der DVD beim Schlußstatement: "So ist das Angeln" und dann voll einen raushauen.
Ich meine, dass er bei der letzten Liga bei der Niederlage gegen Jan Lock auch die beleidigte Leberwurst gespielt hat. Wer nicht verlieren kann, sollte Wettkämpfe meiden.

Und ich weiß, dass kann man die Situation unterschiedlich sehen kann, aber ich hatte den Eindruck, dass als Wilde seinen Zander im Drill hatte und Luis den Kescher holen wollte, Hänel zum Kescher lief um diesen vor Luis zu erreichen und den wegzunehmen, damit Wilde nicht keschern kann. Ist nur mein Eindruck, aber wenn das so wäre, dann ist Hänel nix besser, weil er seine persönlichen Gefühle über das sicherer Landen eines Fisches gestellt hätte. Die ganze Zeit am Boot die Sachen beleidigt einpacken und sobald Wilde nen Fisch hab lossprinten ??? #c

Ansonsten ist mein Fazit, Geile Location, schöne Fische und 2 Angler, denen ich bisher nicht gefolgt bin und es seit Gestern sicher in Zukunft nicht machen werde. |supergri


----------



## Justsu (31. Januar 2018)

*AW: Wilde vs. Hänel - Duell der Zanderspezies*



MarcinD schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> so, ich hab mir die DVD von meinem kostenlosen Probeabo auch mal angeschaut und bin echt kein Fan von Beide geworden. Die Art von Wilde und auch das Verhalten von Hänel fand ich nicht gut.
> 
> ...



|good:
Ich finde Du hast das Ganze damit sehr gut auf den Punkt gebracht! 

Beste Grüße
Justsu


----------



## Mollebulle (31. Januar 2018)

*AW: Wilde vs. Hänel - Duell der Zanderspezies*

"PROFI"-angeln  ist halt was anderes .......
.
.
I C H  (hab Gott seid Dank) einen "anderen" Beruf   
.
ich geh gerne und zum (beruflichen) Ausgleich zum angeln 
.
Molle


----------



## Franky (31. Januar 2018)

*AW: Wilde vs. Hänel - Duell der Zanderspezies*



Mollebulle schrieb:


> I C H  (hab Gott seid Dank) einen "anderen" Beruf
> .
> ich geh gerne und zum (beruflichen) Ausgleich zum angeln
> .
> Molle



Dito... #g
Die "müssen", wir "dürfen"!


----------



## GandRalf (21. September 2018)

*AW: Wilde vs. Hänel - Duell der Zanderspezies*

Hänel war ja ausgeschieden. 

- Veit Wilde hat das Finale gewonnen. Aktuelle F&F.


----------



## Nuesse (21. September 2018)

*AW: Wilde vs. Hänel - Duell der Zanderspezies*



Jamdoumo schrieb:


> Wie ging es mit den beiden in der Profiliga  eigentlich weiter?




Ich hab gehört daß Veit gewonnen hat,gesehen hab ich das Finale aber nicht .


----------



## Fr33 (21. September 2018)

*AW: Wilde vs. Hänel - Duell der Zanderspezies*

Hilfsbereite Angler haben per Boot am selben Spots gefischt und Infos über Zanderfänge/ Fische gegeben. Das hat Veit genutzt und paar Minuten vor Schluss nen Ü70 Zander raus gezogen. Lange Nase bei Hänel der von der Aktion richtig angefressen war.


----------

